# undead white boys builds



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

check it out im doing a radical inspired by ROB ZOMBIES version of HALLOWEEN
heres some of the murals tell me what u think


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmm fun?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WHERES THE PICS OF THE MODEL???? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

indeed it will be


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ill post it this week end


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres more pics of what im thinking



























i dont know which ones to use any ideas


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Dude did you not relize all of your forsale topics got deleted???? Why because there was no pics and you weren't ready to post... I do not see much future in this topic either!!! 

My suggestion to you is do not make topics about shit untill you are ready to post pics or your completly ready to use said topic.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill do that thanks


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

dammit gotta scroll through all the screenshots of the movie because well "Micheal" scares the living fuck outa me haha


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

theres the idea for the truck to scare the hell out of the judges LOL


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> dammit gotta scroll through all the screenshots of the movie because well "Micheal" scares the living fuck outa me haha











[/quote]

DONT BE SCARED DOGGY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

sheri moon zombie is friggin SMOKIN hot


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

after all its just a movie 

BOOOO


LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true dat true dat


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Wheres the truck dude?

 :twak: :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

man, yet anouther usless topic from this guy! show some damn pics of the models!!! :banghead:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59+Feb 14 2008, 10:45 PM~9946537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

needs to be banned..............


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

another waisted topic!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 11:45 PM~9946537
> *Dude did you not relize all of your forsale topics got deleted???? Why because there was no pics and you weren't ready to post... I do not see much future in this topic either!!!
> 
> My suggestion to you is do not make topics about shit untill you are ready to post pics or your completly ready to use said topic.
> *


yeah homie nothin personal
but I gotta agree with project 59
x 100


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

this is for down there my bad for mis-reading some post's homies


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 02:48 AM~9947603
> *Buy a camra,STEAL A CAMRA FROM K-MART DUDE SOMETHING,, ASK MOM TO GET YOU A EARLY B-DAY PRESENT .........OR EVERY DETACATED BUILDER IS GUNNA GET ON YOU DAILY LIKE ((UP THERE))^^^^^^^^^^^^^JUST SOME TIPS YOU ALREADY KNOW LIL HOMIE................... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


:twak: :buttkick: Get a job ya bum....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 09:45 PM~9946537
> *Dude did you not relize all of your forsale topics got deleted???? Why because there was no pics and you weren't ready to post... I do not see much future in this topic either!!!
> 
> My suggestion to you is do not make topics about shit untill you are ready to post pics or your completly ready to use said topic.
> *


Preach


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo ppl im gitting a camera on sat ill post the truck then be patiant bros itll be on here soon


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

oops i misread read it...((((Dont Steal)))) i was just joking seriously Undead im sure you know not to .....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 10:53 AM~9949456
> *um im the one with a camra buddy    no ones a bum here.....i was just joking calm down killa.........
> *


ah.... i think he was refering to the coment in general! "steal one" !? why would you tell someone to steal one!? I bet he was stating the fact not to steal, and get a job to the kid making this thread with no pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i got layed off from my job and im lookin for a job right now like o said the truck will be up this weekend


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

......Project59 & Linc my bad for the mis-read homies no hard feelings


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2008, 10:59 AM~9949498
> *i got layed off from my job and im lookin for a job right now like o said the truck will be up this weekend
> *


then you should have nothin but time to post pics when ypou start a topic! common sence!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 15 2008, 11:05 AM~9949544
> *......Project59 & Linc my bad  for the mis-read homies no hard feelings
> *


none takin on my end!  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i can tell u some of the mods though 
im flipping the front clip
im flipping the bed 
and im suiciding the doors
im chorming the engine and frame(as soon as i find a chromer in cali (any suggestions)
and its going to be a metallic black with silver flake


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the list dont tell nuttin...the pics do


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and they'll be here on the weekend and they wont disapoint


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 08:17 AM~9949627
> *the list dont tell nuttin...the pics do
> *


exactly..... 

i agree with Project59 also..... 

ibuildweniblazum..... wtf????


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2008, 11:21 AM~9949658
> *and they'll be here on the weekend and they wont disapoint
> *


 :uh: no pics , no topic, comprende?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

deal


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 15 2008, 07:37 PM~9953269
> *exactly.....
> 
> i agree with Project59 also.....
> ...



omg homie CHILL OUT!!!!! not a big deal i know undead aint gonna steal i was JOKINGGGG.....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DONT STEAL, the goverment hates the competition :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea the goverment ..............


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 16 2008, 01:26 AM~9955940
> *DONT STEAL, the goverment hates the competition  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2008, 10:10 AM~9949577
> *i can tell u some of the mods though
> im flipping the front clip
> im flipping the bed
> ...


black with siver flake? :uh: :twak: depending on how much flake you put on it, you're not gonna see much of the black. i'd do it a light color if you're gonna throw some silver flake on it. if you want black base, try getting orange, blue,or red flake from house of kolor, that looks good in my opinion. and post some pics! i stopped doing shit on my topic because i can't post pics on this computer at work. whenever i get my computer at home working i'll put them up. good luck!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya post pics its the weekend where are they??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9946469
> *WHERES THE PICS OF THE MODEL????  :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo im in some work interviews ill get them up dont sweat it they'll be here soon


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

3 pages and no model pics. Ya know i think youve only posted 2 pictures of models since you came to lay it low. Stop makeing useless topics man. Its wasting our time as well as yours. Wait till you acually get some builds going and then start ONE fuckin topic to put them all in. STOP WASTING SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:angry: :twak:  :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 16 2008, 01:28 PM~9958725
> *3 pages and no model pics. Ya know i think youve only posted 2 pictures of models since you  came to lay it low. Stop makeing useless topics man. Its wasting our time as well as yours. Wait till you acually get some builds going and then start ONE fuckin topic to put them all in. STOP WASTING SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :angry:  :twak:    :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


3 pages of talkin shit.... just drop it guys.... he'll post the pics when he gets them... this would still be the first page if it was left alone....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks RO and that would be the case if u foos would let it be the pics will be up im a man of my word


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 16 2008, 03:36 PM~9958757
> *thanks RO and that would be the case if u foos would let it be the pics will be up im a man of my word
> *


:|


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the shit talking ends now cuz heres the project


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Good luck...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now for my own thread

heres my 39 chevy BOMB























































my 50 ford pick up





































my 1960 chevy fleetside



















and my 05 dodge magnum





































sweet huh


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Touch..I love the Gee-Tar... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

woah shit you posted pics in a topic! :0 :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i like that mag bro! Nice touch with the fender!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

finally homeboii they lookin nice keep it up .!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 04:49 PM~9972207
> *finally homeboii they lookin nice keep it up .!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks ill post more after they're finished


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks im going to work on it more since cali is planning 4 rain soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a sneek peek of RED SCARE

heres the kit it came in










heres the car itself 










and heres the chassis










those soviets have nothing on this car
LOL


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

what colors and brand is the paint on that 39?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so now that the project is on here what do you guys think


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

you should try to make the truck from jeppers creepers,,,,,,you know have it all rusted up and then put a suped up engine in it like the movie


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

sick car its going to get attention


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thats gonna need ALOT of jamb work!!

get yourself a notepad and read YAYO`s topic from the start....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 18 2008, 09:59 PM~9974090
> *thats gonna need ALOT of jamb work!!
> 
> get yourself a notepad and read YAYO`s topic from the start....
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

better yet he should read ALL yayos topics from start to finish lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

nice i like the color


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yikes...... hno: no murals yet and it already looks scary..... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo thanks homies


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie keep up the good work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2008, 12:09 PM~9971963
> *now for my own thread
> 
> heres my 39 chevy BOMB
> ...


thats a fukkin nice motor swap u did for that bomb!!!!! beat me to it..... i had that planned for my 39 sedan :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 18 2008, 03:49 PM~9972207
> *finally homeboii they lookin nice keep it up .!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X3 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now what kind of pesron would leave this be sure the hell not me so im going to make a matchin trailer and hauler oh ya im insaine


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2008, 11:13 PM~9976256
> *now what kind of pesron would leave this be sure the hell not me so im going to make a matchin trailer and hauler  oh ya im insaine
> *


.....ummmm.... what? ^^

punctuation homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2008, 08:13 PM~9976256
> *now what kind of pesron would leave this be...... sure the hell not me..... so im going to make a matchin trailer and hauler.....  oh ya im insaine
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

did u open only one door?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work undead :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im planning on making a matching trailer and tow vehical


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nope all doors open and its posed in a three wheel motion when its done


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks homies im planning on adding a getto glass house soon all i need to do is bare metal it and add some detail in the interior and its done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hey undead ! I will try to get this linked to the builder's theard ! Thanks for sharing your builds and starting your own build topic ! It is much easier to fellow when we can go to a builders topic and watch what they are doing ! Thanks !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool glad i made it easier for u guys
and thanks for adding me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 16 2008, 05:28 PM~9958725
> *3 pages and no model pics. Ya know i think youve only posted 2 pictures of models since you  came to lay it low. Stop makeing useless topics man. Its wasting our time as well as yours. Wait till you acually get some builds going and then start ONE fuckin topic to put them all in. STOP WASTING SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :angry:  :twak:    :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *



*LOL! LOL! LOL! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yup ! No problem but do us a little favor if possible !

Try to keep your project all in this topic and updated as often as you ! We enjoy watching modelers better them selvies as the grow in the hobby ! 

Now also cut back on the new topics for project ! Once they are done you can make a topic for them to show off but try to use this as your build and project  show case ! 

And Undead when ever you get builder's block or need help with something dont think twice about asking for help !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks i will cut back and i will ask questions
like this one am i now a part of the family??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres the glass house i was talking about














































whatcha think


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not bad!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its still not done but its damn close


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2008, 12:06 PM~9978825
> *Yup !  No  problem  but  do  us  a  little  favor  if  possible  !
> 
> Try  to  keep  your  project  all in  this  topic  and  updated  as  often  as  you  !  We  enjoy  watching  modelers  better  them  selvies  as  the  grow  in the  hobby !
> ...



Man, Why is MINI being so nice.............maybe Valentines Day brough back the nice loving side of MINIDREAMS.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 19 2008, 01:48 PM~9979325
> *Man, Why is MINI being so nice.............maybe Valentines Day brough back the nice loving side of MINIDREAMS....    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao yea i was thinkin that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

IDK ALL I DO KNOW IS THAT IM NOT HAVING ANYMORE SHIT TALKERS ON HERE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just so you know, your pm box is full kid


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

takin care of homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 15 2008, 01:24 AM~9946823
> *man, yet anouther usless topic from this guy!  show some damn pics of the models!!! :banghead:
> *




x-2 and im still convinced that hes 3wheelin! just my 2 cents!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2008, 08:34 AM~10023860
> *x-2 and im still convinced that hes 3wheelin! just my 2 cents!
> *


 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2008, 08:34 AM~10023860
> *x-2 and im still convinced that hes 3wheelin! just my 2 cents!
> *


fuck u guys im not 3wellin or any one else if ur going to talk shit then tell me where u live and ill come over so u can talk shit to my face like a real man would


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 25 2008, 11:59 AM~10025232
> *fuck u guys im not 3wellin or any one else if ur going to talk shit then tell me where u live and ill come over so u can talk shit to my face like a real man would
> *


chill out e gangster, you aint goin nowwhere.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah fuck these foos they want to start shit then they better back up what theyer sayin


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10023860
> *x-2 and im still convinced that hes 3wheelin! just my 2 cents!
> *


hey homie
somebody in the mcba vouched for him. dont remember who it was though.

hey undead
the glasshouse looks good man 
keep goin !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 25 2008, 02:16 PM~10026403
> *hey homie
> somebody in the mcba vouched for him. dont remember who it was though.
> 
> ...


thanks for the complement bro 
it was Mr.Biggs that vouched for me


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im with my homie Dropped...ya just got that vibe of 3wheelin is all...

and if and when ya get that hack job truck done, i wanna see it--theres a whole lotta work there, i just hope it can be backed up on. ( im not trying to start shit, i just have that weird feelin)---also, might wanna fix ur quote. destroy & competition is spelled wrong homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 25 2008, 10:33 PM~10029567
> *thanks for the complement bro
> it was Mr.Biggs that vouched for me
> *


cmon guys mr biggs !!!
it dont get any better than that .
lets just let him build :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

if i remember correctly he even met biggs in person to pick something up.. could be wrong tho, but i know he lives in cali and 3wheelin doesnt


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 26 2008, 03:28 AM~10032350
> *if i remember correctly he even met biggs in person to pick something up.. could be wrong tho, but i know he lives in cali and 3wheelin doesnt
> *


That's the problem. Whenever a new guy comes in here, unless he is known from another forum, we get all these shit-talkers chiming in with their bull shit, accusing them of being a former "troubled" member. It gets real annoying.

It's amazing that any of the new members stick around!

PEOPLE, unless you have some rock-solid proof that this guy is someone else, keep your damn mouths shut!!!!

:angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2008, 09:26 PM~10030164
> *im with my homie Dropped...ya just got that vibe of 3wheelin is all...
> 
> and if and when ya get that hack job truck done, i wanna see it--theres a whole lotta work there, i just hope it can be backed up on.  ( im not trying to start shit, i just have that weird feelin)---also, might wanna fix ur quote.  destroy & competition is spelled wrong homie
> *


No offense, but the same could be said for some of your in progress stuff (mine as well). Give him a chance.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah i met biggs at the pegasus show 
hes a cool guy with alot of info to share 
i listened to him and presto my building skills went through the roof 
thanks for the info biggs


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

on which one 
ran out of paint and cash and cant find a chormer locally


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any of em


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ill take pics of what i did to the tow truck later 2day
as well as the trailer


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

none taken, i kinda knew i get some kind of feedback from what i said, and it dont bother me one damn bit...if ya dont like my builds, dont look at em..i build the way i want, how i want--period. undead maty be the same way, they just look like alot of work from where im sitting--i just hope they dont get stalled on down the line.
And if you look at my builds, they get finished--in time, i dont build models to have shelve collectors, i build them slow cuz thats the way i am...paitence is the virtue in this hobby, not how many i can build in a year.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OK HERES ON I HAD FOR A YEAR IN MY GARAGE
HERES THE PLAN
TAKE 1 OF THESE








=
THIS




































NO BODY MODS AND THATS WHERE IT ENDS
MORE PICS 2MORROW


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Cmon guys leave the whiteboy alone! He's not 3wheelin 4 sure! His white ass would of never made it outta Pegasus alive back in November :nicoderm: 

Just keep building and keep up the good work little homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10037156
> *none taken, i kinda knew i get some kind of feedback from what i said, and it dont bother me one damn bit...if ya dont like my builds, dont look at em..i build the way i want, how i want--period.  undead maty be the same way, they just look like alot of work from where im sitting--i just hope they dont get stalled on down the line.
> And if you look at my builds, they get finished--in time, i dont build models to have shelve collectors, i build them slow cuz thats the way i am...paitence is the virtue in this hobby, not how many i can build in a year.
> *


Agreed. Heck, I only finished 1 build last year (well, 2 if you count the Stang I built for Biggs). 

But, what does that have to do with everyone accusing him of being 3wheelin?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i will homie
i would have kicked my own ass if i ripped u ppl off


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol nice camaro homie keep up the good werk


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks homie ull like it better 2morrow when i get the engine done


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 27 2008, 12:38 AM~10039458
> *Just keep building and keep up the good work little homie! :thumbsup:
> *


x 10 !!!
dont let all the bullshit you been goin through lately get you down homie.
JUST KEEP BUILDING !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 27 2008, 03:14 AM~10040593
> *x 10 !!!
> dont let all the bullshit you been goin through lately get you down homie.
> JUST KEEP BUILDING !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS LIKE WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE HOMIE 
I KNOW WHO I AM AND NOW THEY KNOW WHO IM NOT 
IF I KEEP CLEAN NOTHIN LIKE THIS SHOULD HAPPEN AGAIN

RIGHT??????????????


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 27 2008, 12:41 PM~10042053
> *ITS LIKE WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE HOMIE
> I KNOW WHO I AM AND NOW THEY KNOW WHO IM NOT
> IF I KEEP CLEAN NOTHIN LIKE THIS SHOULD HAPPEN AGAIN
> ...


hahahahaha with you aaaaaaahh ok sure fine . :biggrin: 

I think trouble just has a way of comin up and tappin you on the shoulder lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no i kicked his ass last weekend aqnd told him if i see him again hell be sleeping with the fishes LOL


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10042388
> *no i kicked his ass last weekend aqnd told him if i see him again hell be sleeping with the fishes LOL
> *


lmao 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i promised and as always i delever heres the engine




























here it is in mock up




























hopefully 2morrow will be the interior 
STAY TUNED


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres the the trailer that haules HALLOWEEN




























tell me what u think


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

keep it up home boii


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie...... keep it up!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 28 2008, 05:50 PM~10053025
> *heres the the trailer that haules THAT'S TRAILER IS KINDA SMALL TO HAUL THE WHOLE MONTH OF HOLLOWEEN. :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres more pics of the trailer (inside the house)


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

look what i found in a junk yard around here
a CADDYMINO
















im so going back to get this thing when i get my taxes


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I love the rear doors on that. You would think since they did all the work to cut it up make a bed and all that they would shave the rear doors..


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

daam that trailer looks good homie!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 29 2008, 01:24 PM~10058357
> *look what i found in a junk yard around here
> a CADDYMINO
> 
> ...


 :uh: you got this off modelcarsmag.com :twak:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yha i did and i actually hunted it down and found it in northern cali


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a 65 licoln im fixing on














































cool huh


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10061004
> *yha i did and i actually hunted it down and found it in northern cali
> *


some reason i dont beilive you


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10061080
> *some reason i dont beilive you
> *


NON-PIRATED PICS or it didnt happen....... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10061126
> *NON-PIRATED PICS or it didnt happen....... :0
> *


thats why i dont beilive him


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dont trip im probably not going to get it 
the pics are for ideas i amit i took them off modl cars 
im not going to bs that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres the licoln done


















































































sweet huh

oh and befor u start talkin shit about these pics im the evilone on modelcarsmag.com ask RO


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lincoln looks good man!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no amount of pics dose any justification to this car its a must see in person


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Needs some foil though


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

woah man lloll


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 29 2008, 08:50 PM~10063079
> *Needs some foil though
> *


 :werd:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

get a mag glass to take close ups of your trunk and engine bay


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 29 2008, 11:39 PM~10063005
> *Lincoln looks good man!
> *



X 2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 05:31 AM~10063885
> *get a mag glass to take close ups of your trunk and engine bay
> *


What are you getting at? I do see alot of hazing from glue, especially on the windshield, but at least he's building something!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words homies now i have to wait till this over cast day quits so i can paint halloweens tow truck and finish the second part of that build


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

just keep building lil homie....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh im planing to ive got like 30 projects to do be4 i get anything else (no more room to put a stash)


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 1 2008, 05:17 PM~10065657
> *oh im planing to ive got like 30 projects to do be4 i get anything else (no more room to put a stash)
> *


Looking Good Homie....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10064767
> *What are you getting at? I do see alot of hazing from glue, especially on the windshield, but at least he's building something!
> *


some of his close ups are blurry, with a mag glass theyd come out clear and youd be able to see more detail


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10065798
> *some of his close ups are blurry, with a mag glass theyd come out clear and youd be able to see more detail
> *


x2..............


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 05:04 PM~10065798
> *some of his close ups are blurry, with a mag glass theyd come out clear and youd be able to see more detail
> *


not neccessarily so.
I got a magnifying glass and tried it with my camera and the pics are bigger but still blury. 
I should take my camera to work and run it over with a forklift !!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10066101
> *not neccessarily so.
> I got a magnifying glass and tried it with my camera and the pics are bigger but still blury.
> I should take my camera to work and run it over with a forklift !!!!
> *


are you using the marco setting? if so, maybe you are just a little too close.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 1 2008, 06:15 PM~10066101
> *not neccessarily so.
> I got a magnifying glass and tried it with my camera and the pics are bigger but still blury.
> I should take my camera to work and run it over with a forklift !!!!
> *


does your camera have a screen on it?? if so that makes it A LOT easier to tell. it works great with my cam and ever since i posted that last year i know a few people have used that trick and have had good luck with it


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 1 2008, 08:35 PM~10066677
> *does your camera have a screen on it?? if so that makes it A LOT easier to tell. it works great with my cam and ever since i posted that last year i know a few people have used that trick and have had good luck with it
> *


my camera only has digital zoom. you need optical zoom to get good close ups.
it does not have macro mode either. I am looking on ebay for a good used camera something better than what I have now. I cant afford a new one.
I still think I should run it over with a forklift. :biggrin: 

sorry for whoring your topic undead


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im not trippin homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok u've all seen red scare (the 60 impala hardtop)
im planning on putting the soviet logo in the car (no im not a communist)
but i cant decide witch one nor can i decide where to put it
so heres what i have 
tell me what u think,witch one to use,and where to put it
the updated one








the flag








or the logo itself








any help would be awsome
and thanks in advance


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the updated one is cool......


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres the 60 impala for referance pics



> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 18 2008, 06:17 PM~9973201
> *heres a sneek peek of RED SCARE
> 
> heres the kit it came in
> ...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

uh huh..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10122103
> *uh huh..
> *


what do u mean uh huh
im not a blood or a crip so there was only this choice
and if u go back in history it was the only time the was no official war and it was the only time america was scared hence THE RED SCARE


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you should just youse the decals they gave you lol jusy my


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

then it wouldnt stay up to its name


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres haloweens trailer/tow truck frame 








as for red scare its new name is THE BEAST its going to involve the devil but not the ordinary devil its a chick :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: i said a chick


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

since i have change the impalas name to the beast here r some murals im thinking of

first








second








third








and fourth








for sure the second one is going on it :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i only seen one person do decal murals and i was 1ofaknd 61 impala i think it was his im not sure ...i just gotta see you pull it off alredy .did you finish the carzy truck ur building yet?????????// updates


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i hit builders block on that one along time ago
im planning on doing it this weekend its going to be raining here


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

theres lots of people on here that do decal murals,including me.
(get a picture crop it ,and fix it up) :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i know i could do it too but i wanna see undead do it..theres a dayton rim but no spokes if you get what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im planning on seeing if biggs can air brush the murals for me if not im using the
decals 
question ive used the decal sheet b4 what do you use to make them stick and not peel off??????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

um put them on then clear coat the car


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool will krylon clear fuck it up though


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the last pic is a keeper


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

all this talk & no building...id like to see some progress pics myself


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2008, 12:31 PM~10148377
> *heres haloweens trailer/tow truck frame
> 
> 
> ...


in My Opinion, and i know what you said about building for you, and i totally agree, but i think the hauler would look better on bigger rims, if ya get what i'm saying...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

gonna b a nice combo together is that the duplicolor annodize paint?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its krylon(chrome silver base,metallic red 2nd&3rd coat,flake mixed with crystal clear 4th coat,metallic red 5th coat and crystal clear 6th-9th coat) and silver flake


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a build 
its not a low low but its fab work
now presenting NOISE ABATEMENT
its in mock up now but maybe later ill post progress pics
hopefully this only lasts a week or two



























heres the art work thats going on it its two of my fav metal bands





























and




























the murals are going to be decals
the color is black
cool huh


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

all this talk about murals ... where are they ??????????????thats the chevy monstertruck kitim gonna buy that and use the body for a lo low with custom axls


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 16 2008, 04:41 PM~10181249
> * all this talk about murals ... where are they ??????????????
> *


x2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im j/w


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn the only reason i dont have the murals yet is because everytime i go to get the sheets the place is out of them


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tell them to order you a pack and hold it for you :thumbsup: idd wal-out if they didnt :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i did but they dont know whene they'll be ordering or when they'll be gitting them
GOD DAMN HOBBY PPL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok now i must say BLOOD THIRSTY</span>














































the sorry rims are not stayin in there place will be some pegasus 100's
and of course im making it a lowlow


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im planning on turning this beauty into a vampiress for BLOOD THIRSTYwith the help of some artists ofcourse






































sweet huh
idk if im putting it on the back door or if im putting it on the hearse 
hell idk how many im using
but i do know that this car is going to be a killer


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmmm.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

calm down buddy i dont want to be blamed for causing accidents on work stations LOL


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hearse is lookin good so far homie :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 18 2008, 02:57 PM~10198981
> *hearse is lookin good so far homie :thumbsup:
> *


x2 but y did you foil the skirts?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i can take it off ive been thinking about that


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

god jessica alba is fine


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hellz ya thats why shes on the car


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

are any of these gonna get finished? ive seen three of em thats been talked about that are half done...im not on ur ass or nuttin but finish em man...let see the FINISHED product!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ive got to get the decal sheets
and the artists have to start workin on jessica


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like that hearse. you should throw some supremes on it with whitewalls


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got pics of them


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hearse is cool it would look good with the murals if u can get em too look good... theres some cross wheels that come with the vampire van from amt that would look badass on it theres only 2 but the rears would b covered anyway and the kit comes with a nice coffin and some nice parts for kitbashing heres a pic of the wheels


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya those rims would look bitchin on there


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 05:31 PM~10200175
> *that hearse is cool it would look good with the murals if u can get em too look good... theres some cross wheels that come with the vampire van from amt that would look badass on it theres only 2 but the rears would b covered anyway and the kit comes with a nice coffin and some nice parts for kitbashing heres a pic of the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


do u have it


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i got the kit thats a pic of a tahoe hearse i been workin on it sucx cause the kit only comes with 2 wheels cause they go to the coffin trailer but they r 20s and would b perfect for a car with the backs covered with skirts im gonna have to get another kit to use 4 of em lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 08:25 PM~10200770
> *yea i got the kit thats a pic of a tahoe hearse i been workin on it sucx cause the kit only comes with 2 wheels cause they go to the coffin trailer but they r 20s and would b perfect for a car with the backs covered with skirts im gonna have to get another kit to use 4 of em lol
> *


well thats stupid,,,shoulda came with 6, 2 for the trailer and 4 for the vehicle


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Kykustoms you got a picture of that kit?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some work done on blood thirsty's interior



















sweet huh


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 19 2008, 05:07 PM~10208732
> *got some work done on blood thirsty's interior
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you always say "Sweet HUH, or Looks Good HUH" after every post?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its a habet
sorry if it offends u


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hell yha them rims R SICK


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I can never really see the real detail you do because the pics always suck. Kinda like mine.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 19 2008, 09:57 PM~10210391
> *Why do you always say "Sweet HUH, or Looks Good HUH" after every post?
> *


i always woundered the same thing


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Same thing with Orale vato.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya they get annoying after awhile


and dead, wheres all these decals you were yappin about??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i still havent got the sheet yet
and my artists havent got anything to me as well
im going to get the sheet on the 3rd sat of this month during a model meeting at pegasus for sure


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

time to update this shit

caddy escalade













































drift racing mustang


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

caddymino


























































































cardiac arrest


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

BLACK PLAGUE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

continued


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

finally got one of these








now business is going to pick up
and now i can spend more on aftermarket parts rather then pressurized air cans :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

now i have time to do these 
SWEET


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 18 2008, 11:10 AM~10680428
> *
> now business is going to pick up
> and now i can spend more on aftermarket parts rather then pressurized air cans :biggrin:
> *


Business? what business?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the kits above :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u still taking on MINI>?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

do you see the call out











































nope project59 set it straight for me
he made me relise something


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

see now alll ur bullshit is deleted plz learn next time


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and dont start any more & there wont be none


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok since its hella cold here and thinking of raining i did this
its the amt version of ecto 1a in which i have three of :biggrin: 
heres a lowrider 59 caddy ambulance
i cut every cabinet that was molded into the rear and scrath built these


















i shaved and filled the roof except the light bar brackets,siren horn holes,and the sequential light holes in the back


















and here it is in mock up stage needs bigger white walls


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 12 2008, 11:16 AM~10635065
> *caddymino
> 
> 
> ...


wrong color.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

huh :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 4 2008, 05:37 PM~10799514
> *huh :uh:  :uh:
> *


that color seems wrong on the caddy.maybe its me.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh
it looks sweet to me
i like it thats all that matters
thanks for your input though


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 4 2008, 05:40 PM~10799527
> *oh
> it looks sweet to me
> i like it thats all that matters
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got myself some new furnature this week
a desk(my new work station)

















needs some work but makes a damn good station

and a fileing cabinent



























deep drawers so i can store wips in their boxes in them
and those cars came with it the drawer was locked and no one knew they were there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

rockin chuck's i see uffin: uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you still go the ambulance van?

you wanna get rid of it ?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jun 4 2008, 06:01 PM~10800174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jun 4 2008, 07:01 PM~10800174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are better... lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

UPDATE
got the first color layed down
earlier 9:00



























10 mins ago



























tomorrow i shall goto the paint shop to get masking tape
then comes the white with peril


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats a big diffence homie, roof looks better!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yep needs a wetsand and another coat of clear and ull be straight homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10808204
> *UPDATE
> got the first color layed down
> earlier 9:00
> ...


damn homie..... you FUKKED UP big time......



































good luck gettin the white to look nice OVER that red...... you should have sprayed the white first.....


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

I think that is why it is "white with *peril*"

Main Entry: 1per·il 
Pronunciation: \ˈper-əl, ˈpe-rəl\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, from Latin periculum — more at fear 
Date: 13th century 
1 : *exposure to the risk of being injured, destroyed, or lost *

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10810743
> *I think that is why it is "white with peril"
> 
> Main Entry: 1per·il
> ...


 :thumbsup: i get it now.... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 6 2008, 12:52 AM~10810621
> *damn homie..... you FUKKED UP big time......
> good luck gettin the white to look nice OVER that red...... you should have sprayed the white first.....
> *


or take the red off..[the topp]


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hit black over the red and then hit the black with the white
it works i did it to the van


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

is that caddy gonna be a race car


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 6 2008, 08:31 AM~10812143
> *is that caddy gonna be a race car
> *


nope a mild custom


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

white over black?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think itd just be easier to spray white as a base, mask off the other stuff,
OR mask off everything exect what u want to be red, do the red, take the tape off, mask off the red to spray white then clear


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:04 AM~10813220
> *white over black?
> *


instead of costantly critisizing, maybe offer ideas! its his car and his paint so let him do what he wants for christ sake! if you dont like it, shut the fuck up! i dont see you offering any tips to help him out! all your doing is agrivating him and others on here with your negitivity! didnt your momma ever teach you,"if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all."? maybe take a look at your builds and what you need to work on before you critisize some one elses that look WAY better than yours!  :biggrin: 


Undead,

lookin good man! keep it up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10813266
> *instead of costantly critisizing, maybe offer ideas! its his car and his paint so let him do what he wants for christ sake!  if you dont like it, shut the fuck up! i dont see you offering any tips to help him out! all your doing is agrivating him and others on here with your negitivity!    didnt your momma ever teach you,"if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all."? maybe take a look at your builds and what you need to work on before you critisize some one elses that look WAY better than yours!   :biggrin:
> Undead,
> 
> ...


i had just never heard of it before, so i needed clarification.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2008, 12:11 PM~10813266
> *instead of costantly critisizing, maybe offer ideas! its his car and his paint so let him do what he wants for christ sake!  if you dont like it, shut the fuck up! i dont see you offering any tips to help him out! all your doing is agrivating him and others on here with your negitivity!    didnt your momma ever teach you,"if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all."? maybe take a look at your builds and what you need to work on before you critisize some one elses that look WAY better than yours!   :biggrin:
> Undead,
> 
> ...


CNDYBLU66SS he is just trying to learn , i think he has come a long ways , and he has cuz people help him , or he ask a lot of questions

maybe he just need to word it different , but i saw it as a ?

white over black ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thamk you homie, yea i did see it as a question because i had never seen it done before.

dare to be different--spikekid999


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 6 2008, 08:32 AM~10812147
> *nope a mild custom
> *


sounds good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i finally fixed the red and white problem on donar bodies
so heres where its at now



























mother nature is being very nice to me lately 
tomorrow ill finish the back door and spray clear all over this thing then paint is done and final assemble begins :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2008, 11:11 AM~10813266
> *instead of costantly critisizing, maybe offer ideas! its his car and his paint so let him do what he wants for christ sake!  if you dont like it, shut the fuck up! i dont see you offering any tips to help him out! all your doing is agrivating him and others on here with your negitivity!    didnt your momma ever teach you,"if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all."? maybe take a look at your builds and what you need to work on before you critisize some one elses that look WAY better than yours!   :biggrin:
> Undead,
> 
> ...



thanks bro maybe it will be so clean i might get a mag cover of it :dunno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn undead im impressed its lookin so much better than ur racer idea lol nice job


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

now your talkin homie that shit looks nothing like ue older builds good shit kid !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys
its going to be a clean build up
after this one im planning on making a stock one with the same 2 tone but gloss red and gloss white


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Very nice man, huge improvement. Keep it up!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

SERVER! :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i sprayed the clear over the foil
and got the fins(not pictured) and rear door to match
plus i have gotten some work done on it
so check it out
with flash








without flash








front








back








rear door








top








interior front








:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks better, homie, should get some pictures of it with your hearse....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Jun 8 2008, 03:43 PM~10824436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks good !!
NOW PLEASE BLACKWASH THAT GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10827264
> *looks good !!
> NOW PLEASE BLACKWASH THAT GRILL  :biggrin:
> *


how do i do that?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10827264
> *looks good !!
> NOW PLEASE BLACKWASH THAT GRILL  :biggrin:
> *


and put some wheels on the passenger side! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thats all done ill take pics tomorrow
all i need is to put a filler piece between the backdoor opening and the interior tub paint it then find some SDFD decals to put on it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 8 2008, 10:11 PM~10827270
> *how do i do that?
> *


easy way to do it, get some black paint and a bit of water mixed togeather, paint the grille and wipe off the paint that might sit up to high on the outer ridges of the grille! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill try it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 9 2008, 01:18 AM~10827336
> *easy way to do it, get some black paint and a bit of water mixed togeather, paint the grille and wipe off the paint that might sit up to high on the outer ridges of the grille! :biggrin:
> *


yea if your useing water based paints, take some testors flat black and some enamel thinner, mix it up, i do a 3:1 thinner to paint, and just brush it over the grill, and wipe off any exsess.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fins,wheels,lights,foil,interior detail,cabinet lines are all there












































theres the spot i need to fill
wanted to paint badly got to ancy and didnt think
i'll be able to pull it off though


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

leave your commits


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice paint job


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

paint would look 3X better is ya polished it out


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 9 2008, 02:08 PM~10831001
> *paint would look 3X better is ya polished it out
> *


Agreed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i was thinking about that
what should i use


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 9 2008, 10:10 PM~10834749
> *i was thinking about that
> what should i use
> *


bench grinder? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ha ha you tell me how it works for you
cus im not doing that LOL


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE JOB. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its called polishing grit sandpaper..starts a 3500, 4000, 6000, 8000 & 12000...does wonders!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool ill go get some


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 10 2008, 12:06 PM~10837452
> *NICE JOB. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Bro..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow eastside came in here cool
and thanks bro


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 12 2008, 01:51 PM~10855794
> *wow eastside came in here cool
> and thanks bro
> *


Enough talk, more progress! lol :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you might remember the rig and maybe the 31 ford 
but i got kinda tired of building lowriders all the time
went out to the garage and found these to work on


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks to the insperation of bic c's 59 caddy hearse i decided to turn on of my amt ecto 1a's into a purple hearse
heres what ive done so far
heres the kit








everything on the top is shaved and all the doors are cut


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

good start


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that kit the same as the Polar Lights?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 01:22 AM~10877755
> *is that kit the same as the Polar Lights?
> *


Nope, it's alittle different. Alot more detail and more parts.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

same chassis and still no motor? or full kit?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 16 2008, 02:22 AM~10877962
> *same chassis and still no motor? or full kit?
> *


Yeah same chassis with no engine.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

big c is right way more parts better detail and different rear bumper
i have another one that is not being built yet so idk maybe ill do another hearse and or sell it as is
and these things are almost 20 yrs old


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good and here u go undead http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=411651&st=0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got one finished finally
its the jada 07 shelby gt-500
the paint is duplicolor metal specks burnt copper


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10913841
> *got one finished finally
> its the jada 07 shelby gt-500
> the paint is duplicolor metal specks burnt copper
> ...


grille's definately need black washing.  other thn tht..rides sick bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true true i was thinking the same thing thanks for the good words


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 20 2008, 12:56 PM~10914037
> *true true i was thinking the same thing thanks for the good words
> *


yea..it def make it "pop" a lil more..but no prob..its good..i think i may buy tht kit now. lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its a damn good kit bro
when i get the $$$$ im going to get alot more of these


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i love the color, looks good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks pretty good, but imo it'd look even better if you added some detail to the engine compartment so there isn't so much Orange.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 20 2008, 08:34 PM~10916420
> *Looks pretty good, but imo it'd look even better if you added some detail to the engine compartment so there isn't so much Orange.
> *



Agree.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

another thing that would help would be to take the back of a exacto and 
make the door outlines a little deeper before you paint. your kinda losing the doors in the paint.
not giving you a hard time just tryin to help


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the ideas homies
ill look into doing them soon


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10830585
> *fins,wheels,lights,foil,interior detail,cabinet lines are all there
> 
> 
> ...


'tellin you man, gotta try out that TESTOR'S HIGH GLOSS CLEAR since you shoot aerosol, big difference, better outcome. the kandy looks bad ass, you need the right clear to let it be seen the way it should. this one and your shelby came out bad ass. hopefully next month you'll bring it to pegasus, this month has been fucked as far as me and my car.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

as you all now im a huge caddy fan
i have tons of models(most are di-cast) and plastic 
hell i even own one
so boys and girls here are the caddies im working on now
over all view








the hearse








the old skool wires that will be on it








the chassis








the paint its covered in









the hearse's lowrider brother








under the hood








in the trunk


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

continued

blood shot








under the hood








in the trunk









caddymino









blue crush









and my og cruser








on the trunk deck









these are all in the working on batch in my room
all will be detailed 
and have more decals


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

LOVE THE CADDIES :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn bro..got anymore donk kits u want to get rid of?!


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

edit:donk caddy kits


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk+Jun 25 2008, 01:25 PM~10949439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope its hard to get a caddy out of my hands


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work coming out of here finally... now just watch your actions and mouth and u be alright homie....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Cadillacs looking good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2008, 10:05 PM~10961074
> *nice work coming out of here finally... now just watch your actions and mouth and u be alright homie....
> *


thanks 
im tired of pissing people off
and it seems to get me absolutly nowhere


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

hey homie. on those caddy's without wheels. u shuld put the hoppin hydros deep dish. i think they're called rollerz or somethin. but damn..they look SICK on caddies bro.
this one is project59's caddy rollin on them


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool i'll look into it

well heres two more projects that will guest star at the route 66 show

first up my 66 nova slammer

















needs some foil work

second my prostock L.A.P.D iroc camaro



































im going all out on detailing this thing
hope i saved enough to pay for all the aftermarket im going to be needing LOL


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heresw my 64 impala
the paint was a custom blend by a buddy in a auto paint shop
he says its worth $50.00 but it looks like a krylon color to me :dunno: 
on the hood of my hearse

















on the cement

















infront of my fish tank


























after this one is done this one will be next


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

uh :uh: 
ok
nice caddy
why is it posted here :dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh shit rong post


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 24 2008, 05:45 PM~10942744
> *continued
> 
> blood shot
> ...


 hey bro..the offset in the back looks a lil off? im building one too. and u have to cut the trailing arms on the donk kit down a lil to get the wheels in the center. they just look a lil off on this one and the purple one. other than tht they look good!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

cool thanks i just noticed that myself
i'll fix it asap


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i finally finished the 64 impala check it out


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

tht 6-4 looks good homie!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

64 looks good but if your going to wire the amp you may as well wire the speakers also.
The + wire from the battery should be going to the starter though. Looks good though.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jul 7 2008, 03:47 PM~11030565
> *64 looks good but if your going to wire the amp you may as well wire the speakers also.
> The + wire from the battery should be going to the starter though.  Looks good though.
> *



herm thats a good idea now that i think of it i will go back to wire them up
also what speakers are you talking about


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i think he just means putting wires on the amp..running to the subs..or whereever the subs are suppose to be so it looks like the amp is actually running something.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 7 2008, 07:05 PM~11030701
> *herm thats a good idea now that i think of it i will go back to wire them up
> also what speakers are you talking about
> *



I didnt see any speakers, but theres an amp. whats the amp powering?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i guess the stock speakers
it came with the kit so i put it in the trunk
idk what revell was thinking but hay it looks cool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks koo.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 7 2008, 11:55 AM~11030183
> *ok i finally finished the 64 impala check it out
> 
> 
> ...


klean 64


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 8 2008, 12:09 AM~11035396
> *klean 64
> *


thanks ro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: getting better white boooiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys

heres my new one
57 chevy stepside
started earlier this morning
but i painted it last week to try out something new


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

oh my god 
i was searchin youtube burning off a few hrs on a ebay bid and found this
my favorite band is back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slQBNdblha4&feature=related
thats right slipknot is back
oh and the bid im on is a 92 cadillac lemo
that is going for 36 bucks and if i win it i will have someone cast it for you guys


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

haha..damn..i saw tht yesterday. it was barely at 17 bux. and i was thinking abt bidding on it. good luck! lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

builds are looking good ******


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words guys
57 is done













































and heres a copcar that only needs rims and decals


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

are the truck's hydraulics plumbed?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yup they are but you cant see them that well
my camera was fuckin around last night so i will take better pics soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn theyre all over ur nuts for this build!!

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12947


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, :around: :around: is it just me or did everyone else get a headache from the blurry pics. next model meeting bring your cam, i'll show you how to take good pics.(i worked at a photo studio for 4 years and took photo classes in college, TRUST ME)


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

in the chevy, is that an old school tv unit? damn, that brings me back to the car show days in the early 90's when the show cars had that in their cars.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 10 2008, 08:19 PM~11060620
> *damn, :around:  :around: is it just me or did everyone else get a headache from the blurry pics. next model meeting bring your cam, i'll show you how to take good pics.(i worked at a photo studio for 4 years and took photo classes in college, TRUST ME)
> *


i will


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 10 2008, 08:25 PM~11060672
> *in the chevy, is that an old school tv unit? damn, that brings me back to the car show days in the early 90's when the show cars had that in their cars.
> *


yup it is and there is a piece in the passengers seat


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a willy's coupe im fixing up on
its ment to look like it can go from the show to the strip
sorry for the crappy pics fuckin camera is fucking around
the kit 








got it from micheal's with the 40% off



































got some goodies to try out








this with glass beads can simulate fuel lines
will update tomorrow with pics hopefully they will be better


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i guess its time to show what i have been up to lately
first up is the longest build ever
the 58 impala
i have been working on this thing for about a year
started it back in 07 and finished it up today
ive worked on it off and on so thats why it took so long


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and heres what im working on now
a 55 camieo shop truck
it will be in a diorama that im planning on building soon


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

55's looking good homie.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys

hopefully the diorama comes out as good as the cars


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

what happened to the kits you were gonna ship out my way?!?! 


guess its a good thing i was waiting to get yours before i shipped out mine,or else i woulda got beat on some kits!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11389120
> *what happened to the kits you were gonna ship out my way?!?!
> guess its a good thing i was waiting to get yours before i shipped out mine,or else i woulda got beat on some kits!
> *



fuck bro the homie that i helped out fixing up his garage sterio system has been laking it
sorry i thought i'd have my money by now


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

slipknot sucks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2008, 12:28 AM~11389153
> *fuck bro the homie that i helped out fixing up his garage sterio system has been laking it
> sorry i thought i'd have my money by now
> *




its cool bro. those kits arnt going anywhere,just get at me when your ready.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Aug 19 2008, 10:58 PM~11390410
> *slipknot sucks
> *


leave now


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11392400
> *leave now
> *


LMAO AHA HA HA HA ..

i got to see them at the metal maham tour 
CAN I GET HELL YHA


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 20 2008, 10:45 AM~11392987
> *LMAO AHA HA HA HA ..
> 
> i got to see them at the metal maham tour
> ...


did they perform the psycosocial
you suck man(not really)i wanted to go to ozzfest when they were in it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha the played that song 2 to the last . one of the drummers fucl a keg drum with a bat . the anouther one , the set came off the ground on a Zrack and spun in side to side . it was sick .
OH and one of them got hurt and came back out on a wheel chair but then got up and rockd out


OH yha your 58 and the 55 truck looks SICK .
i think i might have my work cut out with you . its still on right ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:angry: :angry: damn you to hell


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: 

just for you white boy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some outside pics of the 58 













































i love to spray this color but i hate tryin to take pics of it
the color is violet pearl


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

clean 58...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats ur best one so far


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11392400
> *leave now
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Aug 20 2008, 10:38 PM~11398112
> *FUCK YOU
> *


LOL ! Has any found out who JR is ! LOL ! I think it might be someone Kevin has pissed off ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11398165
> *LOL !    Has  any  found  out    who  JR  is  !    LOL !    I think  it  might  be  someone  Kevin  has  pissed off !  LOL! :biggrin:
> *



shit happens i mean look at his thinking hes all that
all in a days work i guess


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels+Aug 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11397371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rides are looking a LOT better homie.... keep it up....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11399080
> *rides are looking a LOT better homie.... keep it up....
> *


its like you said befor im trying


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Aug 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11398112
> *FUCK YOU
> *



hahahahaha


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

easy bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hahahahahaha good one mini


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 Damn homie....you doin some hella nice work, nice baremetal skills :thumbsup:


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2008, 10:10 PM~11399129
> *hahahahaha
> *


thats clever


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice 58...but you need to think about getting rid of that clear coat for good.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 21 2008, 07:29 PM~11406920
> *nice 58...but you need to think about getting rid of that clear coat for good.
> *


true but my cash flow sucks and thats the only clear i had
there is always a time for a rebuild


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well heres another one that is in the process of gitting built
a 59 caddilac wagon




































its going to get a scrath built ps3,some t.v.s,tons of chrome,5 spokes,and some other goodies


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

ohnoes its a knife!
Ur so badass now woah!

SCAREH!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 i aint even see that till u said something lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2008, 05:32 PM~11464104
> *well heres another one that is in the process of gitting built
> a 59 caddilac wagon
> 
> ...




very nice...the paint scheme looks like an ambulance..but its clean though....that sub set up and Trophy are off the chain. ready for updates!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay bro that is one sack ass box you got ther what kind of amps are you useing ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 31 2008, 12:32 PM~11483848
> *hay bro that is one sack ass box you got ther what kind of amps are you useing ?
> *


kickers


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

shop truck: DONE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good Job Bro....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice homie ur best yet IMO


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You still going to the show on the 20th? You can enter that one in the truck class.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 03:33 PM~11499791
> *You still going to the show on the 20th?  You can enter that one in the truck class.....
> *



hells yha im going
and thats what i was planning on doing plus i have another one im bringing
are you going?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'll be there....I hear it's a good show....I'm gonna bring as much as I can....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 2 2008, 03:36 PM~11499838
> *Yeah, I'll be there....I hear it's a good show....I'm gonna bring as much as I can....
> *


same here
cant wait to see that 59 and the 64 pick up in person


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What all are you gonna bring....I think I'm gonna bring like 8


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

my 39,6 4 impala,glass house,cameo,41 moonshine truck,magnum,60 fleetside hot rod,57 stepside,and 61 licoln


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 2 2008, 03:41 PM~11499887
> *my 39,6 4 impala,glass house,cameo,41 moonshine truck,magnum,60 fleetside hot rod,57 stepside,and 61 licoln
> *


need pics of said moonshine truck


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

Lookin' good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash+Sep 5 2008, 01:15 PM~11527722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro iv'e got to update this shit though


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

now i gotta get laser eye surgury


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO thats shit was funny .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 12 2008, 10:02 AM~11585303
> *now i gotta get laser eye surgury
> *



damn i need that shit as well
this guy is beyond a freak
sick ass insainasylum type shit going on in that thread


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

had to bump my topic for later 
gonna post up some more pics of what i have done


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

make sure u get some GOOD pics for us....  check them on your comp before uploading


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Kev, That shop truck is dope!! And that wagon is gonna be sick! Great work man


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good thing you posted all those pics!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 13 2008, 05:16 AM~11592373
> *Good thing you posted all those pics!
> *


just like you? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i have abandoned my thread way too long
heres some updates


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looking good.... thanks for the better pics.... a little more practice and you'll get even better pics... nice open glove box :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 07:59 PM~11595576
> *looking good.... thanks for the better pics.... a little more practice and you'll get even better pics... nice open glove box :0
> *



look hard at the ash tray
i bet you never seen that befor


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

does the glove box close too :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 13 2008, 08:33 PM~11595833
> *does the glove box close too  :biggrin:
> *



yha about that
um no but im going to put some magazines on it


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Where is the scratch built 8-track going? :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Sep 13 2008, 08:38 PM~11595880
> *Where is the scratch built 8-track going?  :biggrin:
> *



well the collection will be under the seat
and there will be one in the track player


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and be on the look out for these real soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its time for a early update

the interior is fully detailed


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok i found this gem in the top secret place where my stash is located
some detail,working of magic,and T.L.C. and BOOM i have a show car


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

were you not building a big ass chevy bomb homie?


I forget if it was you or not.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 17 2008, 03:56 PM~11628260
> *were you not building a big ass chevy bomb homie?
> I forget if it was you or not.
> *



yup i am 
but no $$$ and paint fuck up caused it to go to the back burner  :tears:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 14 2008, 12:22 PM~11599681
> *its time for a early update
> 
> the interior is fully detailed
> ...


This is a better shot of the ash tray.
Diggin those cassettes!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im going to take some time from the fourm
be back after the cactus classic with some new shit


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 21 2008, 02:48 PM~11657648
> *im going to take some time from the fourm
> be back after the cactus classic with some new shit
> *


I'll be waiting...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11657648
> *im going to take some time from the fourm
> be back after the cactus classic with some new shit
> *



Good luck! Step that game up now you know what to shoot for


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 21 2008, 04:19 PM~11658914
> *Good luck! Step that game up now you know what to shoot for
> *


thanks bro 
you guys killed my ass at the show
but the good thing is i learned alot there
and it was cool to kick it with you guys


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

that was gay


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Sep 24 2008, 06:17 PM~11690302
> *that was gay
> *


stay out of post with that shit 




looking good undead


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Sep 24 2008, 06:17 PM~11690302
> *that was gay
> *


wtf get the hell out
your like a fucking ass itch anoying and hard to get rid of


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 17 2008, 04:04 PM~11628321
> *yup i am
> but no $$$ and paint fuck up caused it to go to the back burner   :tears:
> *



damn that sucks. I was hoping you were working on it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 25 2008, 10:57 AM~11696160
> *damn that sucks. I was hoping you were working on it.
> *


it will be worked on after i get home from the recycler
i scraped my 327 short block
as well as some other odds and ends
that my friends = $$$$$ chips $$$$$


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some finish builds will post soon
and im in a halloween build off on M.C.M with a 59 caddy kit
post pics as soon as paint is done


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

time to bring this topic from the 5th page
here are some builds that havent been seen yet
prostreet 77 jeep



































a mild 64 chevy fleetside


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

72 chevy longbed












































55 chevy ice cream truck(still needs alot of work but that can be for bad weather days :biggrin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

prostreet 64 chevy fleetside


























56 T-bird

















and a little something i found in my stash :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

fool you got to tell me bout that p/btow truk, i got my eye on one here ,and want to kno how detailed it is


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 28 2008, 01:59 PM~11996603
> *fool you got to tell me bout that p/btow truk, i got my eye on one here ,and want to kno how detailed it is
> *


pm sent bro


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN thats a big truck , i like that 64 chevy you got, almost looks like you can really run it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11996509
> *72 chevy longbed
> 
> 
> ...


hint, knock offs are backwards, put the wheels on the other side


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i like the craftsmanship you are doing. i don't have the patience to cut shit up, mold this in that, good job in effort


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words bro
im doing what i can to keep up 


heres an update of the bullit tribute build
mock up








engine

















interior


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

builds are lookin good nice work


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

looking good!! i like that stang :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Oct 28 2008, 07:13 PM~11999777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yo white boy i got it  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 29 2008, 02:01 PM~12007493
> *yo white boy i got it    :biggrin:
> *


good shit homie
now pm me with some ideas you have for that kit
have you opened it yet?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 29 2008, 06:14 PM~12008585
> *good shit homie
> now pm me with some ideas you have for that kit
> have you opened it yet?
> *



aww you kno it :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 29 2008, 04:30 PM~12008710
> *aww you kno it  :biggrin:
> *


i was like :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: when i opened mine


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 29 2008, 06:45 PM~12008852
> *i was like :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: when i opened mine
> *



it scared the shit out of me


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 30 2008, 03:31 AM~12013210
> *:nicoderm:
> *


oh what i got a visit from eastside1989
damn i must be doing something right
whats up homie


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking Tight man............. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 30 2008, 03:46 PM~12018158
> *Looking Tight man............. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 25 2008, 10:34 AM~11695928
> *wtf get the hell out
> your like a fucking ass itch anoying and hard to get rid of
> *


thats not what your mom said


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Nov 6 2008, 03:35 PM~12082452
> *thats not what your mom said
> *


damn after not being on here for a few days i see this shit
ok you fuck face im going to give you one chance to leave me the fuck alone
if not your ass will be banned for pissing me off and being a waste of space


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12095860
> *damn after not being on here for a few days i see this shit
> ok you fuck face im going to give you one chance to leave me the fuck alone
> if not your ass will be banned for pissing me off and being a waste of space
> *


let the shit go kevin, he thinks he's a badass behind his keyboard, he's probably one of those nerdy tech guys that work for the geek squad lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12095860
> *
> if not your ass will be banned for pissing me off and being a waste of space
> *


the allmighty ban squad..... you cant even do that ......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 01:10 AM~12095860
> *damn after not being on here for a few days i see this shit
> ok you fuck face im going to give you one chance to leave me the fuck alone
> if not your ass will be banned for pissing me off and being a waste of space
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


you should change your screen name to captin butt hurt


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

and a little something i found in my stash :biggrin: 












put that shit away and save it for when u are READY for it.... its a really good kit that deserves to be built well and not just slapped together :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dang homie nothing like shooting someone down
im going to build it when i want its my kit so i can do whatever i want bro
you know the saying by now homie


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 09:34 PM~12101818
> *dang homie nothing like shooting someone down
> im going to build it when i want its my kit so i can do whatever i want bro
> you know the saying by now homie
> *


ill trade you for it :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2008, 09:00 PM~12101968
> *ill trade you for it :0
> *


it has alot of stuff missing
all the tow truck shit was crushed by something falling on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 05:34 PM~12101818
> *dang homie nothing like shooting someone down
> im going to build it when i want its my kit so i can do whatever i want bro
> you know the saying by now homie
> *


stop being a bitch and read thru it again..... thats a fukkin $126 kit.... there's one on ebay biddin over $150 right now..... u wanna tear it up go right on ahead...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 12:47 AM~12102267
> *stop being a bitch and read thru it again..... thats a fukkin $126 kit.... there's one on ebay biddin over $150 right now..... u wanna tear it up go right on ahead...
> *




:0 itll be sleepin with the fishes in no time! straight murdered!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 10:47 PM~12102267
> *stop being a bitch and read thru it again..... thats a fukkin $126 kit.... there's one on ebay biddin over $150 right now..... u wanna tear it up go right on ahead...
> *


just let him build it,,the point is to build not collect


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 8 2008, 06:56 PM~12102345
> *just let him build it,,the point is to build not collect
> *


hey u wanted it too :tongue:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I TRIED TO GET IT OFF HIM , HE WANTED A MINT JOHAN HEARSE AND NOTHING LESS, EVEN WITH THE MISSING TOW EQUIPMENT..... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 8 2008, 05:34 PM~12101818
> *dang homie nothing like shooting someone down
> im going to build it when i want its my kit so i can do whatever i want bro
> you know the saying by now homie
> *


let me put this into a different perspective......

i have had a Galaxy 48 Aerosedan for like 6 years..... never built it yet.... to me its a kit thats worthy of a Mr. Biggs or Mini type build.... i think its that good of a kit... when i feel i can put that level of clean detail into it then i will build it.... until then, it'll sit on my shelf.... untouched.... unpainted.... i feel the same way about that wrecker.... i've wanted one of those kits for i dunno how long.... the only thing that kept me from getting it was the price tag... even then... it would probably be sitting right next to my aerosedan..... i've seen a built one at a contest here years ago and let me tell you... it builds up fuckkin awesome.... think about shit before you think someone is just talking shit.... :angry: YOU ARE NOT THE MAN


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 02:20 PM~12105775
> *let me put this into a different perspective......
> 
> i have had a Galaxy 48 Aerosedan for like 6 years..... never built it yet.... to me its a kit thats worthy of a Mr. Biggs or Mini type build.... i think its that good of a kit... when i feel i can put that level of clean detail into it then i will build it.... until then, it'll sit on my shelf.... untouched.... unpainted.... i feel the same way about that wrecker.... i've wanted one of those kits for i dunno how long.... the only thing that kept me from getting it was the price tag... even then... it would probably be sitting right next to my aerosedan..... i've seen a built one at a contest here years ago and let me tell you... it builds up fuckkin awesome.... think about shit before you think someone is just talking shit....  :angry:  YOU ARE NOT THE MAN
> *


exactly why i havent touched more than one kit in my collection


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

there's a p/b wrecker in SAE and the guy that built it lit it up, looks awesome




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 04:20 PM~12105775
> *let me put this into a different perspective......
> 
> i have had a Galaxy 48 Aerosedan for like 6 years..... never built it yet.... to me its a kit thats worthy of a Mr. Biggs or Mini type build.... i think its that good of a kit... when i feel i can put that level of clean detail into it then i will build it.... until then, it'll sit on my shelf.... untouched.... unpainted.... i feel the same way about that wrecker.... i've wanted one of those kits for i dunno how long.... the only thing that kept me from getting it was the price tag... even then... it would probably be sitting right next to my aerosedan..... i've seen a built one at a contest here years ago and let me tell you... it builds up fuckkin awesome.... think about shit before you think someone is just talking shit....  :angry:  YOU ARE NOT THE MAN
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i got one too ,and that fuker scares me ,not that im a lil bitch ,but im afraid ill fukit up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

fuck it im done with this shit
idk why i listen to all the guys that told me about this site
all everyone on here dose is talk shit
so fuck it im out of here
anyone who wants to send me a pm you know where im at


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:20 PM~12107168
> *fuck it im done with this shit
> idk why i listen to all the guys that told me about this site
> all everyone on here dose is talk shit
> ...



cant run all your life


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 03:20 PM~12107168
> *fuck it im done with this shit
> idk why i listen to all the guys that told me about this site
> all everyone on here dose is talk shit
> ...


advice is not talking shit..... man up and kno the difference.... PM me your phone number


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12107202
> *advice is not talking shit..... man up and kno the difference.... PM me your phone number
> *


nah i dont want it spread like wild fire
and plus you'll be pissed that i ran your phone bill up
pm me in the other site





and i tried to turn over a new leaf and got shit
hell i have stopped talking shit 
but it seems that that is impossable around her
i sent a pm to mini telling him not to fuck it up for the rest of everyone but now its his call


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 03:26 PM~12107226
> *nah i dont want it spread like wild fire
> and plus you'll be pissed that i ran your phone bill up
> pm me in the other site
> ...


PM me your number man.... i got free long distance on my celly....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

in time u will be ok just set back and act like u on the outside looking in


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 06:28 PM~12107247
> *PM me your number man.... i got free long distance on my celly....
> *


dont take it personally bro but im not in a trusting mood

hopefully mini will read my pm then read the x-mas topic and not let the good people on here down
if you wanna talk bro pm me your# and i will call you
if you dont trust me its all good if you want ask twinn i got his # and never gave it out infact i forgot it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 03:32 PM~12107277
> *dont take it personally bro but im not in a trusting mood
> 
> hopefully mini will read my pm then read the x-mas topic and not let the good people on here down
> ...


i'm no bitch..... i don't do that shit.... now quit actin like one.... u got free long distance?


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 9 2008, 06:20 PM~12107168
> *fuck it im done with this shit
> idk why i listen to all the guys that told me about this site
> all everyone on here dose is talk shit
> ...


sissy, running away from your problems


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Nov 9 2008, 10:05 PM~12107563
> *sissy, running away from your problems
> *



chillout pimpin ,i feel you ,but dont add gas to the fire


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 9 2008, 07:24 PM~12107732
> *chillout pimpin ,i feel you ,but dont add gas to the fire
> *


the dude is a sissy why not give him a hard time?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Nov 9 2008, 10:26 PM~12107762
> *the dude is a sissy why not give him a hard time?
> *


it makes you no better than him


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 8 2008, 11:21 AM~12098797
> *let the shit go kevin, he thinks he's a badass behind his keyboard, he's probably one of those nerdy tech guys that work for the geek squad lol
> *


wrong I am 7 and can not have a job


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Nov 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12107788
> *wrong I am 7 and can not have a job
> *


best shit ever on LIL ! LOL ! 20 yr old Kevin is get butt hurt from a 7yr old ! LOL !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn, a 7 yr old that can out shit talk some adults, gotta love it. no hard feelins JR


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 AM~12110836
> *best  shit  ever  on  LIL  !  LOL !  20  yr  old  Kevin    is  get  butt hurt  from  a  7yr old  !  LOL !
> *


i am just giving him shit, from what i hear his boyfriend is the one that gets him butt hurt


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey JR, that some funny shit! BTW, why you got beef with Kevin for?? 
This has been an ongoing thing for the past month or 2.The way you dog on this fool,you would think he stole your power wheels or something.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2008, 06:57 PM~12120116
> *Hey JR, that some funny shit! BTW, why you got beef with Kevin for??
> This has been an ongoing thing for the past month or 2.The way you dog on this fool,you would think he stole your power wheels or something.
> *


 :werd: whats your beef?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 10 2008, 09:57 PM~12120116
> *Hey JR, that some funny shit! BTW, why you got beef with Kevin for??
> This has been an ongoing thing for the past month or 2.The way you dog on this fool,you would think he stole your power wheels or something.
> *


do u got 20's r little d's on that power wheel lol... lol... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for fuckin shit up for alot of people kevin!!! i met you a few times personally, don't like causing beef with people, but DAMN you fucked shit up. 
BEST ADVICE...DON'T TALK SHIT, which was mentioned pleanty of times by others, if i was you, take that advice or hide for a long time :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 02:31 AM~12121389
> *thanks for fuckin shit up for alot of people kevin!!! i met you a few times personally, don't like causing beef with people, but DAMN you fucked shit up.
> BEST ADVICE...DON'T TALK SHIT, which was mentioned pleanty of times by others, if i was you, take that advice or hide for a long time :angry:
> *




preach :biggrin:


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2008, 10:58 PM~12120988
> *:werd: whats your beef?
> *


whats your businses in Canada?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

KEVIN UR A KOOL KID,YOU HAVE SOME NICE BUILDS,YOU WERE STEPPIN YOUR GAME UP I GOT TO MEET YOU AT ROUTE 66 REVENDOUS IT WAS COLL HANGIN OUT WITH YOU....BUT THE PROBLEM I HAVE WITH YOU IS BASHING OTHER PEOPLES BUILDS FOR EXAMPLE(MKD904'S BUILDS YOU WERE TRASH TALKIN TELLIN HIM THAT HE NEEDED TO ADD SOME KIND OF LINE OR WIRE) BUT YOUR BUILDS AINT FULLY WIRED OR PLUMBED,YOU HAVE ALOT TO WORK ON AND YOUR DOING GOOD,ANOTHER THING YOU NEED TO STOP DOING IS BACKING OUT ON SALES OR TRADES9 I AM NO BETTER ON SHIPPING BUT FIXING MY PROBLEM) I WAS WILLING TO WORK WITH YOU ON HELPING YOUR SKILLZ OUT BUT YOUR SHIT TALKING SEEMS TO GET IN THE WAY,YOU DO TALK ALOT OF IT HERE ON LIL, THIS FORUM AINT ABOUT THAT,THIS FORUM IS TO KEEP THIS HOBBY ALIVE BECUSE ITS DYING FAST! YOUR A COOL KID AND A TALENTED BUILDER AND YOU COULD GO SOMEWHERE AND BE WITH THE BIG BOYS BUT YOUR MOUTH GETS IN THE WAY TOO MUCH TO LET YOU SUCCEED IN MODEL BUILDING, SO THINK BEFORE YOU SPEAK AND BASH SOMEONE ELSE'S BUILD,SIT BACK AND THINK IF YOUR BUILD HAS THAT CERTAIN PART,WIRE,HOSE,ETC BEFORE YOU SAY SOMETHING,IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET CAUGHT UP AT A SHOW WITH THE BIGG DOGGS AND THEY ARE GOING TO TELL YOU....REMEMBER WHEN YOU WERE BASHING SO AND SO FOR THIS PART? AND THEY WILL SAY WHAT ABOUT YOUR BUILD?IT DONT EVEN HAVE THAT WIRE OR HOSE? BECAREFUL BRO BEFORE JUDGING SOMEONE ELSE! IM NOT MAD OR PISSED AT YOU JUST TELLING YOU WHAT I THINK,YOUR A VERY TALENTED PERSON THAT JUST ACTS A FOOL! PEACE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

66 chevelle wagon lowrider
outside

















in the shade


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looking good .but you shouldent handle the car with your hands on the new paint job it leaves fingerprints from the oil in r hands i usually hold it by the bottom with a open hand


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good , looks like JEFFS wagon same color too! Lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 12 2008, 10:50 PM~12139980
> *Lookin good , looks like JEFFS wagon same color too! Lol!
> *



this wagon?












:uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> 66 chevelle wagon lowrider
> outside
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

great minds think alike !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2008, 12:09 AM~12140931
> *great  minds  think  alike  !
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: im gonna leave that one alone :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Dropped,MKD, Undead=BFF's :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 13 2008, 12:35 AM~12141254
> *Dropped,MKD, Undead=BFF's :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats so sweet


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 12 2008, 09:35 PM~12141254
> *Dropped,MKD, Undead=BFF's :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



FOREVER! <3 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 12 2008, 06:06 PM~12138823
> *66 chevelle wagon lowrider
> outside
> 
> ...


shit u sould do it big go hard put some bigboys on it whit tv's and all the good shit im not saying donk it out shit u can stop at 22's if u wont ? :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 12 2008, 09:35 PM~12141254
> *Dropped,MKD, Undead=BFF's :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its looking good. they do look a like

LMAO BFF


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

wetsand that shit and re-clear it. :biggrin: 
looks good so far!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn kevin, WASH THE FUCKIN MEAT WAGON :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2008, 04:23 PM~12148634
> *damn kevin, WASH THE FUCKIN MEAT WAGON  :roflmao:
> *


it rained not a day ago
maybe this weekend
who here is going to the model meet this saturday?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

after wet sanding and clear


























interior

















chassis


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dude < where did ya or how did ya get the Mini Mags? I need to Know..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 13 2008, 07:41 PM~12149258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photo reduced


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 13 2008, 09:27 PM~12149653
> *photo reduced
> *


Thank's Bro...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i have been working on this chevelle since 9:00 this morning in about 85 degree weather with winds of 5-10 mph its time to call it a day for it right now
but before i go hee are some pics
engine is done and glued on the chassis



























rare never befor seen pics of my next project


























more to come for this one but everything is completely reversable so no big time damage is done and i can change it in the future  
special thanks goes to grimreaper69 for the hook up on the hearse


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

HA im building a malibu wagon too. mines candy green though. the inteior on yours looks sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Lookin good Kev, make me proud*

rare never befor seen pics of my next project


























more to come for this one but everything is completely reversable so no big time damage is done and i can change it in the future  
special thanks goes to grimreaper69 for the hook up on the hearse
[/quote]


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro i have plans for that one
kinda ran outta paint for it though
as for the chevelle couldnt paint damn these santa anna winds
anyone in so-cal can vouch for me these things fuckin suck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

poor hearse, those deserve to be built right , not slapped together.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 14 2008, 07:49 PM~12160791
> *poor hearse, those deserve to be built right , not slapped together.....
> *


dont worry it will be done right im a builder not a collector
and im going to take my time
you know the saying my $,my kit,my ideas


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

*MY KIT DAMMIT, MINE*j/k bro lol :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12160805
> *dont worry it will be done right im a builder not a collector
> and im going to take my time
> you know the saying my $,my kit,my ideas
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 07:57 PM~12160856
> *MY KIT DAMMIT, WAS LOL*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, i know, sucks to be me huh lol




> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 10:01 PM~12160886
> *it WAS LOL
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:02 PM~12160893
> *yeah, i know, sucks to be me huh lol
> *


nah dont trip bro you hit a rough patch and bounced back collectors are dumping the rare kits right now so you can come up on one easy

plus i heard talks of johan is going o bring the molds back but idk when
the closer they come the more collectors will dump the OG ones
look at rommals rod all the collectors are tryin to get rid of the OG ones before the new 09 ones come out


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i got my eye on 2 of em on ebay right now :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 10:06 PM~12160920
> *nah dont trip bro you hit a rough patch and bounced back collectors are dumping the rare kits right now so you can come up on one easy
> 
> plus i heard talks of johan is going o bring the molds back but idk when
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:07 PM~12160931
> *i got my eye on 2 of em on ebay right now  :biggrin:
> *


from what im told the dude that does the resin ones is good but im not that good with resin yet good luck bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm not the best with resin either, but you better damn well believe that when mini is done with that t-bird and twinn gets it casted, I'M ALL OVER IT. gotta build one like the 78 i had


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:11 PM~12160965
> *i'm not the best with resin either, but you better damn well believe that when mini is done with that t-bird and twinn gets it casted, I'M ALL OVER IT. gotta build one like the 78 i had
> *


im waiting on the 90ed hearse he built
tried to build my own and got way in over my head so i'll wait till the resin one comes out then i can do a 1:1 of my hearse


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

man i miss that fukkin car, it may have looked like shit, but it had 2 SETS OF BALLS UNDER THE HOOD, i was smokin interceptors


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:17 PM~12161020
> *man i miss that fukkin car, it may have looked like shit, but it had 2 SETS OF BALLS UNDER THE HOOD, i was smokin interceptors
> *


thats what they call sleepers
fucked up and dirty on the outside and has a bad ass engine
i have seen some of them t-birds out here look ugly to me but hay to each his own
mini is doin a proper job to that one though


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah he is, glad to see one in proper scale and not that 1/32 shit lindberg did


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 08:23 PM~12161060
> *yeah he is, glad to see one in proper scale and not that 1/32 shit lindberg did
> *


huh i seen that one it looks like crap


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY KEVIN,YOU GOING TO PEGASUS TOMMOROW NIGHT?????????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2008, 08:31 PM~12161136
> *HEY KEVIN,YOU GOING TO PEGASUS TOMMOROW NIGHT?????????
> *


yup gotta show these off to joe
are you going?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 07:40 PM~12161187
> *yup gotta show these off to joe
> are you going?
> *



YUPP WHAT TIME DOES IT START?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2008, 08:45 PM~12161220
> *YUPP WHAT TIME DOES IT START?
> *


7:00 pm


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WILL BE THERE WITH SOME GOODIES UP FOR GRABS!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2008, 08:48 PM~12161243
> *WILL BE THERE WITH SOME GOODIES UP FOR GRABS!
> *


dougand i dont have the $ fuck i can bairly afford some rims and foil
what builds are you gonna bring?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DUNNO?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 14 2008, 09:00 PM~12161340
> *DUNNO?
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
damn im bringing a few i guess but for sure the 66 wagon and the hearse
need joes help on the hearse


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO YOUR REAL 1:1


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 14 2008, 07:11 PM~12160965
> *i'm not the best with resin either, but you better damn well believe that when mini is done with that t-bird and twinn gets it casted, I'M ALL OVER IT. gotta build one like the 78 i had
> *


my dad had a 77, im gonna jump on that resin too...hope they know they are gonna make some good money and make alot of them available


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 14 2008, 08:50 PM~12161254
> *dougand i dont have the $ fuck i can bairly afford some rims and foil
> what builds are you gonna bring?
> *


"things are just getn to thick here " LOL i knew you wasnt going any where bro. LOL your topic is still on first page , but when i get my cash im still guna put an ass woopn on you :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 09:01 AM~12179433
> *"things are just getn to thick here " LOL i knew you wasnt going any where bro. LOL your topic is still on first page , but when i get my cash im still guna put an ass woopn on you  :biggrin:
> *



uhhh ohhh! :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 10:01 AM~12179433
> *"things are just getn to thick here " LOL i knew you wasnt going any where bro. LOL your topic is still on first page , but when i get my cash im still guna put an ass woopn on you  :biggrin:
> *


talking to R.O. kinda got me stayin here
and you wish you could kick my ass
after all its a caddy build off 
didn't you know i love caddies
your going down bro LOL
trust me i got somethin for you


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 16 2008, 02:31 PM~12172397
> *HERES WHAT YOU NEED TO DO TO YOUR REAL 1:1
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking about it
bu there is something telling me not to cut it up
fucking thing fought with me to put my sound system in it will fight for sure if i do that to it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 17 2008, 10:01 AM~12179433
> *"things are just getn to thick here " LOL i knew you wasnt going any where bro. LOL your topic is still on first page , but when i get my cash im still guna put an ass woopn on you  :biggrin:
> *


I knew that since day one , we are all he got's. Oh and his soap opera's. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 07:53 PM~12195818
> *I knew that since day one , we are all he got's.  Oh and his soap opera's. :biggrin:
> *


dang it now how did you know i watched those LOL
i spend most of my days watching speed network until the nascar races come on then i go build something but on a side note if you watch nascar right after a few hrs of painting its quite amusing LOL

whats up big dog


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:57 PM~12195842
> *dang it now how did you know i watched those LOL
> i spend most of my days watching speed network until the nascar races come on then i go build something but on a side note if you watch nascar right after a few hrs of painting its quite amusing LOL
> 
> ...


Huffer............ :uh:


:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2008, 07:53 PM~12195818
> *I knew that since day one , we are all he got's.  Oh and his soap opera's. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped+Nov 18 2008, 08:05 PM~12195919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: remember im watching you :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 20 2008, 12:20 AM~12207316
> *i really need to get a painters mask
> im not liking what the doc said about my lungs
> he said they will become like plastic in the future :0
> ...


that explains a whole hell of a lot kevin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2008, 10:28 PM~12207420
> *that explains a whole hell of a lot kevin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay remember i have you hearse kit and im not afraid to torture it 
LOL J/K


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 20 2008, 12:30 AM~12207447
> *hay remember i have you hearse kit and im not afraid to torture it
> LOL J/K
> *


it's all good bro, you paid for it, do with it what you will. i got my eye on 4 of em right now :biggrin: how's it comin along


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2008, 10:33 PM~12207496
> *it's all good bro, you paid for it, do with it what you will. i got my eye on 4 of em right now  :biggrin: how's it comin along
> *


i put that shit in the purple pond and am waiting to get some paint
it looked like shit and me and biggs had talked about it in a model meet that pegasus had last weekend and it ended in the fact i should redo it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

what color you lookin at now?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2008, 10:46 PM~12207643
> *what color you lookin at now?
> *


its called oriental blue by HOK and a Black top
there is definantly gonna be some flake up in that shit but idk about hte black top
hell if i can find out how to modify the pics i take of it i can look at it in a blue top,black top,or white top herm paint shop should work


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 20 2008, 12:50 AM~12207682
> *its called oriental blue by HOK and a Black top
> there is definantly gonna be some flake up in that shit but idk about hte black top
> hell if i can find out how to modify the pics i take of it i can look at it in a blue top,black top,or white top herm paint shop should work
> *


i think a white top would look better with the blue


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

oriental blue with a light blue "suede" looking top! like minis "ganster blues"

or my "grandma blue" that I was working on


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2008, 12:37 AM~12208210
> *oriental blue with a light blue "suede" looking top! like minis "ganster blues"
> 
> or my "grandma blue" that I was working on
> ...


looks good made hanks for the idea


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn since the tranny blew on the coach and the van is acting wiered i had to stay here today :angry: but at least i got something done
and i have update pics for the wagon
it is 95% done right now and i will take more pics of it tomorrow




































and here is what i did today



























this is what it looked like before


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

no offense, but it looked better before, now its got finger prints all over it.... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

and the cuts for the tape on the roof arent very straight, looks like a tear


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang homie slow down, thats to the both of u!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 23 2008, 11:19 PM~12238493
> *dang homie slow down, thats to the both of u!!
> *


jsut trying to help him out, he needs gloves....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the help


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN got any better pics of this?
looks fucking good :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

tomorrow buddy thanks for the good words


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 08:13 PM~12238437
> *no offense, but it looked better before, now its got finger prints all over it.... :uh:
> *


X2.. WHAT KIT DID YOU RUIN? I HAVENT SEEN ONE OF THOSE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 23 2008, 08:43 PM~12238715
> *X2.. WHAT KIT DID YOU RUIN? I HAVENT SEEN ONE OF THOSE
> *


wow your so funny
i forgot to laugh


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 23 2008, 08:47 PM~12238769
> *wow your so funny
> i forgot to laugh
> *


OK SO YOU DIDNT LAUGH , WHAT KIT IS THAT? A MODEL KING RELEASE?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yup i guess what biggs said is true
its pretty bad when modelers bash on each other for their builds


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Nov 23 2008, 11:43 PM~12238715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasnt bashing bro, just messin with ya, homie, i cant say much for i dont have a camera, u know im just fuckin with ya


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 23 2008, 06:24 PM~12239054
> *thats oldschool
> i wasnt bashing bro, just messin with ya, homie, i cant say much for i dont have a camera, u know im just fuckin with ya
> *



no i'm old school...... u need to back up off lil homie.... he's tryin hard.... where's your work?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You are getting better and better, but I'll tell you the same thing I tell Candyblue......SLOW DOWN...it's not a race...only a select few can build that fast and have it still be a show piece....

Keep building, your skills have improved dramatically since a year ago....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 24 2008, 02:49 AM~12240679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro
the only thing i messed up is the top its my first time doing the landau top idea
i need to work on the interior and the engine there is going to be alot of scratch building in it but hay im learning


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i see your grandma didnt take you to the show! what happend?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kevin, that T-bird looks ok, just ok. I think if you stripped it and started over, you could make it look 10 times better. Not tryin to bash your build, but you got fingerprints all over it, and the roof looks like you masked off and peeled the tape way too soon. Dont take offense to it, just tryin to help you out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 23 2008, 10:53 PM~12238822
> *OK SO YOU DIDNT LAUGH , WHAT KIT IS THAT? A MODEL KING RELEASE?
> *


Hey dip shit ! Its a forgien kit maker ! They make the 72 bird , the mach 1 , the 77-83 corvettes also ! They also are made just a little biger then 1/24th scale but as large as 1/20 th scale ! And also come with motors to make then move ! They were around in the early 90's but now mostly in Japan ! You can see some on HLJ.com !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-ARII-1972-FORD-TH...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

wagon looks good bro................ hella nice work!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2008, 11:27 AM~12262673
> *wagon looks good bro................ hella nice work!
> 
> *


x2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

WAGON IS NICE GREAT JOB MAN.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lmfao


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 24 2008, 12:06 PM~12243121
> *i see your grandma didnt take you to the show! what happend?
> *


the van started fucking up
it needs a tune up and there is a wierd noise coming from it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 26 2008, 08:27 AM~12262673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Excuses excuses!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 26 2008, 01:19 PM~12263734
> *lmfao
> *




 :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well sine i seemed to piss some people off with my t-bird(except those who are really trying to help and to those i thank) i found something else to work on
here is my 60 impala pro street


















if all you are going to do is hate on this build then keep steping
if you are going to give me ideas and help me make it better then go ahead and post them up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 26 2008, 06:09 PM~12268629
> *well sine i seemed to piss some people off with my t-bird(except those who are really trying to help and to those i thank) i found something else to work on
> here is my 60 impala pro street
> 
> ...



CALM DOWN WITH YOUR BAD ASS ATTITUDE HOMIE!YOU DONT NEED ANYONE TO TELL YOU TIPS......IF YOU WOULD OBSERVE ON WHATS GOING ON ON OTHER PEEPS THREADS YOU WOULD LEARN,BUT INSTEAD OF LEARNING AND WATCHING WHATS GOING ON , YOUR WORRIED ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEEPS THINK ABOUT YOUR BUILDS....YOU BUILD IT FOR THE WAY YOU LIKE IT, DONT BUILD IT FOR OTHERS WHO LIKE IT THERE WAY! YOUR STEPPIN UP YOUR GAME,WAY BETTER THAN WHEN YOUR FIRST CAME ON THIS FORUM, SO BUILD IT HOWEVER YOU WANT TOO...DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHERS AND STOP THINKING YOUR A BAD ASS AND YOUR TOUGH WITH YOUR ATTITUDE...BECUSE YOUR NOT,ITS NOT ABOUT ATTITUDE....ITS ABOUT KNOWLEDGE...THINK ABOUT IT HOMIE!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 26 2008, 07:18 PM~12268685
> *CALM DOWN WITH YOUR BAD ASS ATTITUDE HOMIE!YOU DONT NEED ANYONE TO TELL YOU TIPS......IF YOU WOULD OBSERVE ON WHATS GOING ON ON OTHER PEEPS THREADS YOU WOULD LEARN,BUT INSTEAD OF LEARNING AND WATCHING WHATS GOING ON , YOUR WORRIED ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEEPS THINK ABOUT YOUR BUILDS....YOU BUILD IT FOR THE WAY YOU LIKE IT, DONT BUILD IT FOR OTHERS WHO LIKE IT THERE WAY! YOUR STEPPIN UP YOUR GAME,WAY BETTER THAN WHEN YOUR FIRST CAME ON THIS FORUM, SO BUILD IT HOWEVER YOU WANT TOO...DONT WORRY ABOUT OTHERS AND STOP THINKING YOUR A BAD ASS AND YOUR TOUGH WITH YOUR ATTITUDE...BECUSE YOUR NOT,ITS NOT ABOUT ATTITUDE....ITS ABOUT KNOWLEDGE...THINK ABOUT IT HOMIE!
> *


i know but when i have others coming in bashing on something i took my time oing and stripped when it didnt look right and wasting about $30 worth of paint as well as flake it pisses me off when all they do is tell me that i wasted a good kit and that i cant build for shit they dont even think how they started its not like they woke up one day and turned out a show winner but hell since they do now watch out they will bash someone else hell i talked to R.O. about this shit before and i cant fuckin wonder why im still here
you,biggs,R.O,josh and a hand full of others have actually taught me stuff as well as told me tons of tips but the next thing i know i get bashed for little things that are not right on my builds instead of the people plan saying "this aint right you should try it this way" i am glad to announce that the T-bird is packed up and probably won't see the light of day for a year or more due to those who found it funny to bash my work on it 
hence why i put the last part on that post


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ITS ALL GOOD....DRAG THAT T BIRD BACK OUT AND FINISH IT...STOP CRYING...WITH THEM BASHING YOU THE WAY THEY DO. IT SHOULD MAKE YOU A BETTER BUILDER...BASHING YOU LIKE THAT BUILDS CHARACTER.....SHOULD MAKE YOU WANT TO DO BETTER THAN WHAT THEY ARE TELLING YOU....WHO CARES IF THEY BASH YOU,MAYBE THEY ARE TRYING TO HELP AND GIVE YOU SOME BETTER BUILDING TIPS...ITS ALL ABOUT BEING A BEGINER AT MODELING,WE WERE ALL THERE AT 1 TIME IN OUR LIFES AS BUILDERS...WE ALL STARTED SOMEWHERE,WE ALL BUILT GLUE BOMBS TO BEGIN WITH,IF YOU WOULD EVER MAKE IT OUT TO SOME REAL SHOWS YOU WOULD SEE THE OTHER PEEPS BUILDS AND GET TIPS FROM OLDER BUILDERS AND SEE AND GET IDEAS ON HOW TO BETTER YOURSELF IN BUILDING!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: well spoken mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2008, 06:37 PM~12268875
> *:thumbsup: well spoken mark.
> *



THANX BRO...IM JUST TIRED OF SEEING TOO MANY CRY BABYS ON HERE,ALL THEY DO IS CRY AND DONT BUILD,AFTER ALL THEY CRYING THEY DO THEY COULD OF HAD A NICE BUILD DONE...BUT NO THEY RATHER SIT AND CRY ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK OF THIER BUILD.....FUCK THAT! STOP CRYING AND GET TO BUILDING!


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

can i get some cheese with that WHINE?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Undead! :biggrin: 
Really like the 2 tone you got there..
Maybe add a little line of silver or black where the white and red meet ?

For the rest of it , paint seems to layed out smooth..

Chris


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kevin, I wasnt bashing your t-bird by any means, so I hope that wasnt directed towards me. I think the shit will be dope as fuck once you get some things worked out on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 26 2008, 04:28 PM~12268784
> *i know but when i have others coming in bashing on something i took my time oing and stripped when it didnt look right and wasting about $30 worth of paint as well as flake it pisses me off when all they do is tell me that i wasted a good kit and that i cant build for shit they dont even think how they started its not like they woke up one day and turned out a show winner but hell since they do now watch out they will bash someone else hell i talked to R.O. about this shit before and i cant fuckin wonder why im still here
> you,biggs,R.O,josh and a hand full of others have actually taught me stuff as well as told me tons of tips but the next thing i know i get bashed for little things that are not right on my builds instead of the people plan saying "this aint right you should try it this way" i am glad to announce that the T-bird is packed up and probably won't see the light of day for a year or more due to those who found it funny to bash my work on it
> hence why i put the last part on that post
> *


you sending it to me :cheesy:  

thats a cool color combo u got goin on that 60 impala


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some clear on the 60 impala
wierd part is it was only 67-69 degrees outside
anyway here are the pics
shade








sun








hood and trunk deck on


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looking good homie !!!! now this is a good paint job  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 hell yeah homie good job


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

!wow! AWESOME JOB ON THE PAINT KEVIN!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

someone learned how to paint  nice work homie, keep it up


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2008, 05:32 PM~12283456
> *someone learned how to paint   nice work homie, keep it up
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Paint.... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Nov 28 2008, 03:30 PM~12282789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

i guess the how to paint vids i was watchin actually worked huh


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '60 is lookin' pretty good! Keep up the good work white boy!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 29 2008, 09:53 PM~12291630
> *That '60 is lookin' pretty good! Keep up the good work white boy!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what motor gonna be in the 60?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:15 PM~12291838
> *what motor gonna be in the 60?
> *



told you on the phone
eather the 396 from the 66 chevelle wagon or the motor and suspension from the C-5R


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking really good bro. did you get started on all the engine work yet ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 30 2008, 11:48 AM~12294376
> *looking really good bro. did you get started on all the engine work yet ?
> *


not yet had some shit to do today and havent had time to get into my stash to get the engines but if i can figure out as if or what i wanna do for a engine cover,inner fenders,and fire wall out i will start working on it very soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the foil done




































time for the interior paint begins on that tomorrow


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good is there a how to on that foiling somewhere ive never tried it and have no idea how the process goes


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 1 2008, 09:21 PM~12307845
> *looks good is there a how to on that foiling somewhere ive never tried it and have no idea how the process goes
> *


thanks
hit up the homie ROLLINOLDSKOOL he taught me the how to's for this


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got this painted today
PROJECT BLACK OUT


























IDK what im gonna do with it but im leaning towards gitting a C6-R and using it as a parts car on this 
but i do know that everything will be blacked out
more to come after the impala is done


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 1 2008, 07:35 PM~12307224
> *got the foil done
> 
> 
> ...


this one looks like it would be good dumped with some 20's on it...like a chip foose type of car. and hey, i noticed that you are getting better on your builds, good job. 
And i seen your 58 at pegasus, not bad. But the only thing is that you still use that cheap clear coat and can't see the potential of that paint job with that cheap clear


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 09:52 PM~12308295
> *this one looks like it would be good dumped with some 20's on it...like a chip foose type of car. and hey, i noticed that you are getting better on your builds, good job.
> And i seen your 58 at pegasus, not bad. But the only thing is that you still use that cheap clear coat and can't see the potential of that paint job with that cheap clear
> *


thanks bro
yha i didn't find the duplicolor i use now when i finished that impala
i have the duplicolr high gloss enamel clear and actually stepped my game up on the 66 wagon and from then on my paint jobs look like glass
as for the 60 impala its going to be on the 5 spokes that come from the 66 chevelle wagon


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 1 2008, 08:57 PM~12308372
> *thanks bro
> yha i didn't find the duplicolor i use now when i finished that impala
> i have the duplicolr high gloss enamel clear and actually stepped my game up on the 66 wagon and from then on my paint jobs look like glass
> as for the 60 impala its going to be on the 5 spokes that come from the 66 chevelle wagon*


 :thumbsup: it's gonna look bad ass!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 10:02 PM~12308431
> *:thumbsup: it's gonna look bad ass!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang look like i got some work ahead of me. really good job on the trim bro, truly some good work from you. when you guna show of the interior and what kind of rims are you going to put on it ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 1 2008, 09:57 PM~12308372
> *thanks bro
> yha i didn't find the duplicolor i use now when i finished that impala
> i have the  duplicolr high gloss enamel clear  and actually stepped my game up on the 66 wagon and from then on my paint jobs look like glass
> ...


that shit actually works? i never had good luck with it....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Dec 1 2008, 11:12 PM~12309237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup havent had any problems with it


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

looking good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Dec 6 2008, 09:25 PM~12356647
> *looking good
> *


thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my newest idea
it started as a parts car for a few builds im doing
then it turned into something cool








interior


























hood to show off the paint








mock up


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 1 2008, 09:41 PM~12308133
> *got this painted today
> PROJECT BLACK OUT
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:  Lovin it, you cant go wrong with a black SS and corvette pieces


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 6 2008, 09:42 PM~12356765
> *:0  :biggrin:    Lovin it, you cant go wrong with a black SS and corvette pieces
> *


true but this one is gitting a N.A.S.C.A.R. engine LOL
and wouldnt you know it its from another monte LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 6 2008, 09:31 PM~12356686
> *heres my newest idea
> it started as a parts car for a few builds im doing
> then it turned into something cool
> ...


hell yhaz Budweiser 

because you diverse what every indivisible should enjoy regularly

and for bush
because you save cash homes


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12357561
> *hell yhaz Budweiser
> 
> because you diverse what every indivisible should enjoy regularly
> ...



herm
i don't know what your talking about but i guess i could take it as good words of some sort


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

talkin bout cheap beer LOL


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 08:40 PM~12362981
> *talkin bout cheap beer LOL
> *


bud/ bush is like sex on a raft.... fucking close to water.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

lol...if i drink beer, its a Michelob or miller lite. maybe red stripe if im feelin it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 7 2008, 07:37 PM~12362939
> *herm
> i don't know what your talking about but i guess i could take it as good words of some sort
> *


did you ever sit down and ask your self what Budweiser stands for ?
or busch.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 08:13 PM~12363378
> *did you ever sit down and ask your self what Budweiser stands for  ?
> or busch.
> *


nope i dont drink


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 7 2008, 07:43 PM~12363013
> *bud/ bush is like sex on a raft.... fucking close to water.
> *


so you dont like Budweiser ?its cool what do you drink ?


and undead its ok you get one when its time .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the 66 chevelle wagon is done here are the pics
interior












































in the sun



































the undies








in the photo booth


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good...All I would add is to black wash the grill and paint the underside of the interior bucket that is still white....looks good though.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 11 2008, 05:28 PM~12402592
> *Looks good...All I would add is to black wash the grill and paint the underside of the interior bucket that is still white....looks good though.
> *


lol, ALOT of people overlook that, that's one of the first things i do when i start the interior, but yes, looks good kevin


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAM BRO YOUR REALLY COMING UP FAST .THE WAGON LOOKS REAL NICE 2 .JUST BLACK WASH THE GRILL AND UR SET


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOOO white boy putn it down.came out really nice.your make me shake in my boots LOL. i cant wait to try some foil work out . then mine will com out better.
oh and that pump rack came out bad ass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we can all drink a cold one to that..Cheers!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Detail on the Wagon.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE WAGON BUT IT WOULD LOOK MORE REAL IF U BLACK WASHED THE GRILL!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys
all i need to do is figure out how to backwash the grill
wha should i use i really dont want to take the grill off and mess up the lights
any help would not fall on deaf ears


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TAKE BLACK PAINT AND BRUSH OVER THE WHOLE GRILL, AND THEN TAKE A Q-TIP AND RUB THE CHROME TILL IT SHINES!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2008, 08:12 PM~12405238
> *TAKE BLACK PAINT AND BRUSH OVER THE WHOLE GRILL, AND THEN TAKE A Q-TIP AND RUB THE CHROME TILL IT SHINES!
> *


X2 bro thats what i would do. 
dont push down on it. just slide it back and forth you might need 2 of them to clean it up real good .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD KEVIN.  
TAKE THE LITTLE BOTTLES OF TESTORS BLACK AND MIX IT 10 TO 1 TEN DROPS OF THINNER AND 1 DROP PAINT. THAT'S THE BEST BLACK WASH YOU WILL GET.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2008, 01:23 AM~12406876
> *LOOKING GOOD KEVIN.
> TAKE THE LITTLE BOTTLES OF TESTORS BLACK AND MIX IT 10 TO 1  TEN DROPS OF THINNER AND 1 DROP PAINT. THAT'S THE BEST BLACK WASH YOU WILL GET.
> *


thats what i do................ that way its easier to wipe off the high spots


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck, that wagon came out really clean looking!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 09:16 PM~12363404
> *so you dont like Budweiser ?its cool what do you drink ?
> and undead its ok you get one when its time .
> *


Only the Finest Tenessee Sour mash! (thats me with the Jack)








the Mikes "Garage Survival Kit"


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Wagons lookin tits bro! keep up the good work!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 12 2008, 01:01 AM~12409064
> *the Mikes "Garage Survival Kit"
> 
> 
> ...


Waaaaay to much pop in that case!!! :werd:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

i agree.... but I didnt have anything else to put in the case to fill it up....
I have another pic of the 2 bottles of coke, the jack, and 3 tall mugs turned sideways up where one of the pop bottles is.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lol Sorry but 2 bottles of coke is still to many!!!! Ask around to anyone that knows me!!! Most people cringe when they have a sip of a Project whiskey drink lol!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 11 2008, 10:23 PM~12406876
> *LOOKING GOOD KEVIN.
> TAKE THE LITTLE BOTTLES OF TESTORS BLACK AND MIX IT 10 TO 1  TEN DROPS OF THINNER AND 1 DROP PAINT. THAT'S THE BEST BLACK WASH YOU WILL GET.
> *


Thats the exact way I do it....prob. because Biggs told me how to do it....also, if you use enought thinner, you won't need to wipe anything off, it only goes in the low spots on the chrome....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

-1 coke +1 JD, although i prefer Cuervo :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 12 2008, 02:36 AM~12409226
> *lol Sorry but 2 bottles of coke is still to many!!!! Ask around to anyone that knows me!!! Most people cringe when they have a sip of a Project whiskey drink lol!!!
> *



ill take one of your drinks... i like my glass 7/8 whiskey with a spash of color ( coke)


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 10:12 AM~12411707
> *ill take one of your drinks... i like my glass 7/8 whiskey with a spash of color ( coke)
> *


lol We'd get along great!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what i thought..lol. Just need a big bonfire and some drinks..i'd be set.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

heres my new project
its gonna be raining its ass off here so what better to do
heres my hotwheels 62 chevy pick up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

UPDATE



























1itched the rims for ones off a 1:64 DUB
2:cut the bed out for a real wood bed
3:foiled it
4:got a Q-tip and cut it for the air tank and the compressors are made up of diodes
5:got some really really thin copper wire for the air lines (not pictured)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool.... i got a couple i messed with....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12423655
> *cool.... i got a couple i messed with....
> *



post them up bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i've posted them somewere before.... there's a custom hotwheels topics somewhere in here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

time to use the search then huh LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=337442&st=0


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

NICE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well the pimp N.A.S.C.A.R is done




































no luck for outside pics
its been raining nonstop since 1am


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 04:52 PM~12414853
> *thats what i thought..lol.  Just need a big bonfire and some drinks..i'd be set.
> *


thats what we do here every night.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well heres whats on the bench now.


























modifications include:repainting,gitting rid of the ugly hole in the roof,a center member between the doors,lowered suspension,fully detailed motor and hydros,and it will be one of my gothed out lowriders.It is one of two 65 lincoln builds i will be doing.The other is a hardtop as soon as i can hunt down another kit without going to EVILBAY.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S ONE FOR SALE
http://www.silentpix.com/gallery/pics/mega...pless/index.php


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 09:47 PM~12472178
> *HERE'S ONE FOR SALE
> http://www.silentpix.com/gallery/pics/mega...pless/index.php
> *



YUPP YUPP THERE YA GO KEVIN...GOOD PRICE TOO! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12472229
> *YUPP YUPP THERE YA GO KEVIN...GOOD PRICE TOO! :0
> *


TOLD YOU :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true that :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:52 PM~12472242
> *true that :0
> *



UGGHH OHH I THINK THE LIL GUY HAS A WODDY OVER THAT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:54 PM~12472270
> *UGGHH OHH I THINK THE LIL GUY HAS A WODDY OVER THAT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats bad ass bro, did the clear faded on it or is ther no clear on it ?
i wana see what you do to this one.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 19 2008, 10:05 AM~12474980
> *thats bad ass bro, did the clear faded on it or is ther no clear on it ?
> i wana see what you do to this one.
> *



The clear faded quick thats why its been in storage so long.But its gonna get its time today as soon as the weather makes its mind up and i can git over this fuckin cold i have :angry: .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 19 2008, 10:58 PM~12481089
> *The clear faded quick thats why its been in storage so long.But its gonna get its time today as soon as the weather makes its mind up and i can git over this fuckin cold i have :angry: .
> *


X2 i knowhat you mean i got piant for my cady and i cat do anything.i also want to try the foil , i just got some and i know you have to clear it , but i caint caus of the cold . :angry:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I got 7 of the 94 impala donk kits for X-MAS so i started building one.
Here are the pics.



















I was going to have the trunk open and close but im way to lazy so i am going to glue it back on.Thanks for looking.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE KOLOR!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2008, 06:35 PM~12539070
> *NICE KOLOR!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOD KEVIN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 27 2008, 09:26 PM~12539015
> *I got 7 of the 94 impala donk kits for X-MAS so i started building one.
> Here are the pics.
> 
> ...



nice.................. someone learned how to take pics too i see!

very nice work bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2008, 06:31 PM~12540575
> *nice.................. someone learned how to take pics too i see!
> 
> very nice work bro
> *


damn homie....... i gotta agree... and this is your cleanest yet :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 27 2008, 03:26 PM~12539015
> *I got 7 of the 94 impala donk kits for X-MAS so i started building one.
> Here are the pics.
> 
> ...


i gotta say homie.... u dropped my jaw on this one for real.... way to step it up....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 27 2008, 11:19 PM~12540446
> *LOOKING GOOD KEVIN
> *



X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN CLEAN KEVIN...I SEE YOU TOOK SOME GOOD ADVICE FROM THE BIG DOGGS!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the good words guys.
I got some time in the paint booth again and this is what came out of it.
Another 94 impala









And a 57 fairlane 500

















The color on the 57 is the violet pearl by H.O.K. and a violet pearl is on the white as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:36 PM~12546908
> *Thanks for the good words guys.
> I got some time in the paint booth again and this is what came out of it.
> Another 94 impala
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

smooth the edges on the trunk before u paint the next one homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 07:45 PM~12546992
> *smooth the edges on the trunk before u paint the next one homie
> *


Ooops fogot that LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

take your time and don't spray until u are ready


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got some updates.
Gold impala








Shot some more clear on it now it looks like glass.








Glued the chassis peaces on.








interior is tub painted.








door panels and dash is painted.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

57 fairlane is cleared

















got some outside shots of the red impala

















started work on a 78 elco


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i got this in the mail a while back for $70 it had some work done to it but was still in 100% perfect condition.
I finally got some time to get some color on it and started to foil it.1 hour later i got most of the drivers side done thats it.
Here are the pics.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

lookin good kevin................but when i FINALLY start on mine, i'm gonna bury yours 6 feet deep :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

all them rides are looking good bro. You are getting better with each build.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD,BUT YOU SHOULD ALWAYS FOIL BEFORE CLEAR BRO!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Dec 30 2008, 03:19 PM~12562087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and i will do that to my next build


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got somemore time to paint the hearse.
heres the interior.

















even did the inside top


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 06:56 PM~12562825
> *yha when will that be bro LOL
> *


you know what bro, i'm not sure, so much shit on the bench right now, AND i'm tryin to get more, plus i'm in the process of moving, so all my shit is packed up right now........but trust me, when i do start on it, i'll post pics from beginning to end. i gotta get to walmart after we're finally settled and get some shit for a photo booth so i can take some better pics of my builds


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

btw, you shoulda flocked that shit bro, woulda looked hella better


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it happens bro.Hopefully that hearse don't get damaged in the move.I will hold it for you until you get fully settled.I mean i'll give it back in my next life LOL j/k bro hopefully all goes good for you in your new pad.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

LMAO all my shit is carefully packed in bubble wrap, i take more pride in moving my kits than i do moving my 50 inch LCD lol........... you should get some of that woodgrain decal shit for the floor, or go new school and get some diamond plate styrene sheet...........i really should shut the hell up, i'm givin you all my ideas lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah i like it like this and there is always a next time to rebuild it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, looks good, don't forget to foil the rollers though


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 30 2008, 05:37 PM~12563102
> *yeah, looks good, don't forget to foil the rollers though
> *


yup im goig to detail those out as well.Trying to figure out how to make it able for people to see some subwoofers that im thinking of putting in behind the seats though.Might have to cut up the seats to make them fold foward. :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 06:55 PM~12563231
> *yup im goig to detail those out as well.Trying to figure out how to make it able for people to see some subwoofers that im thinking of putting in behind the seats though.Might have to cut up the seats to make them fold foward. :dunno:
> *


some inspiration for ya


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn made that green one is sweet.One question are you ever going to finish it LOL.Thanks for posting it in here bro gives me some ideas.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 07:05 PM~12563327
> *Damn made that green one is sweet.One question are you ever going to finish it LOL.Thanks for posting it in here bro gives me some ideas.
> *


im just working on the motor now. Havent made much progress.... but as soon as I find a place to shoot some clear on it, I can start to put it all together.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 06:06 PM~12563338
> *im just working on the motor now. Havent made much progress.... but as soon as I find a place to shoot some clear on it, I can start to put it all together.
> *


How dose the 66 caddy seats move.Do they just fold foward or are they like the 89 caddies?

Dude you know if you take that one to shows you are going to take home some trophies.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12563327
> *Damn made that green one is sweet.One question are you ever going to finish it LOL.Thanks for posting it in here bro gives me some ideas.
> *


i been askin him that for over a month lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 30 2008, 07:09 PM~12563361
> *How dose the 66 caddy seats move.Do they just fold foward or are they like the 89 caddies?
> 
> Dude you know if you take that one to shows you are going to take home some trophies.
> *


should fold slightly towards the center. im pretty sure anyways. try googling it, mabey find something? I did a quick search but didnt find anything.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 30 2008, 06:16 PM~12563402
> *should fold slightly towards the center. im pretty sure anyways. try googling it, mabey find something? I did a quick search but didnt find anything.
> *


thanks i got a topic over on M.C.M. lets see what they say.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Went to wal-fart to day to get some stuff and seen this in the toys section.













































Got to scratch build the interior.They made it a hot rod with two engines.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

why not make a model of it instead ??? buy to eldo kits


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 31 2008, 08:07 PM~12572944
> *why not make a model of it instead ??? buy to eldo kits
> *


do it up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I was thinking of it but no one wants to part with any of these kits.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I spent today(when i finally got up) on the hearse today.
I got it foiled and got the rear wheels on.












































Now i need to figure out how to mask the top off without messing up my foiling work when i take the tape off.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

that hotwheels car is rad!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 1 2009, 05:34 PM~12580213
> *I spent today(when i finally got up) on the hearse today.
> I got it foiled and got the rear wheels on.
> 
> ...


give it a few coats of clear before u paint the top.... should lock in the foil...  

thats what i did on this....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

So what clear do i use semi gloss or gloss :dunno: .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres a sample of what is going to come soon.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres a 90ed lecab im currently working on called midnight dream.
Mock up(the lip and knock off will be painted to match the car).








Piped the interior.








Put some subs in and started on the hydro's.








I know you guys seen these pics but they are the main part of the car.








Hood and trunk combo.








There is more to come as soon as i get more supplies.Stay tuned  .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

paint looks great, but your top body line is WAY off.... the top of the body should step up about 6inches past the back of the door.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2009, 10:01 PM~12657938
> *Heres a 90ed lecab im currently working on called midnight dream.
> Mock up(the lip and knock off will be painted to match the car).
> 
> ...


thought you were a caddy man? do yer research son :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh shit i totally forgot that.Damn now i need to find a wat to fix this problem.Any ideas other then stripping it and starting over?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:58 PM~12673612
> *Oh shit i totally forgot that.Damn now i need to find a wat to fix this problem.Any ideas other then stripping it and starting over?
> *


pretty much have to strip and start over, as the top moulding all needs to be removed also.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuck :angry: .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:34 PM~12674092
> *Fuck :angry: .
> *


and get ahold of some of this...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll probable strip the main body.I know its out of scale but i kinda like the patterns on the hood and trunk don't know why but i do.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well after talking to a few homies at the meet last night about how layitlow has been lately i realized something.That something is that i have been involved in way to much bull shit(my own fault no one elses) that i have let my builds slide.This is going to make it where i go to the NNL west empty handed(Not cool at all  ).So i decided to avoid going to my first"Big time"show empty handed i am going to take a while away from the internet to just plain build.This is my version of STFU and build style that is going around.Plus it gives me time to get alot of old builds finally finished.I will post progress pics of what i am doing but that wil be it.
So here are some pics of what i am working on.
My purple 90ed caddy from my caddy collection

















A new cop car.








A 67 impala ss.








Midnight dreams.(all piping is done as well as detail painting  ).


























And my pete 359 that is for the NNL West :0 .

















Thanks for looking and be on the watch out there is alot of new things i am planning to do on these.Until next time later  .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

HEY KEV, glad to see you are getting better. like i said the first time, just ask questions and try new things. builds are getting better. good job, keep it up!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Its good you took the big dogs advice and staying away for a while, you got the skillz lil bro, your finally done talkin your shit and steppin your game up!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good bro ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice looking builds Kevin.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys.Well it seems way to much stuff has happened lately everything between my coach going to the repair shop and me gitting all twisted up about a girl i havent had time nor have felt like doing much.There is a good thing that happened though.I got the cop car and a project you guys havent seen yet (till now that is) done.

Cop Car.



































Project vette(the one that was kept quiet).



































I will though tell you i have recieved my 94 big body limo as well as i have done some work to the pete.I will have progress pics of the pete tomorrow and the caddy i am asking questions about gitting it casted and being cut up to make a big body hearse and possably that casted as well.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Good shit kevin,them builds look good,don't worry about the gurl, there's plenty more out there!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

big body hearse is in the works as far as I know. theres a guy on ebay thats has a mould and is casting them also.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

like the vette man, just a nice clean simple build


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys nothing done need to get me some sand paper as well as some files.
All i know right now is that darkside customs COE is giving me way to many ideas.Might see one grace these pages real soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All those builds look tight bro! That Highway patrol car looks so fuckin pimp. Great work Kev.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i guess according to mademan i am one of the people that are following a trend of quick builds with shitty finishes.I guess this is one of those examples.
Heres what has happened to the pete as of lately
lastnight after spending about a week on the hood/fenders(herm i must be on one hell of a speed trip)

















Today



































The paint is a guide coat to show where the problem spots are.i have about another 2 or 3 hours still on it.

Ok heres another example of shitty builds done fast.





















































I wanted this to be a rush job infact due to the style it is after all its a rat rod.

More to come  .


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Some pretty cool idea's on the Pete !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

really cool bro i like the rust work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo kevin, the pete looks tight!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the good words guys.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job..I love the old barrel truck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Had some time to work in the paint booth.Heres a taste of whats going on with the 67 impala

















would add somemore pics but the body is still gasing out  .


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well it seems that i have apperently jacked peoples ideas even though i never knew they were in the making.So now i guess to keep from starting shit i better put this Disclaimer down.WHO EVER HAD THIS IDEA SORRY TO USE IT WITHOUT KNOWING IT EXISTED.

Heres where the 67 is at right now.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

um where did you get the bazokka speaker


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 31 2009, 07:42 PM~12869981
> *um where did you get the bazokka speaker
> *


Came in the kit its the yellow street machine one by amt.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh shit! That 67 is looking gangsta kev!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks damn good man..fuck what they all say, they dont have patents on their ideas, so take em & use em. Fuck the crybabies.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but it seems to start more shit like always.Im tryin to keep outta drama but it seems to rope me in :angry: Thanks for the good words though.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean 67 homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn fool, that shit is looking clean as fuck!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks Great Kevin.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Nov 29 2008, 07:18 PM~12291882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *You never said shit about any project you were doing.The idea for black out came straight outta my head no one elses.Time to straighten shit out bro.*


well i guess it is time to straiten this shit out..... the difference between you and me on this is that i actually have a fukkin C5-R kit to part out....

and the motor is going into this 55 just like i told u on the phone that day  










u got anything else to tell me? call me and tell it to me directly


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 AM~12873549
> *well i guess it is time to straiten this shit out..... the difference between you and me on this is that i actually have a fukkin C5-R kit to part out....
> 
> and the motor is going into this 55 just like i told u on the phone that day
> ...


Well then i guess i'll go with the one from the chevelle wagon kit.Or maybe a resin unless someone else has a bitch fit about that idea as well.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev build for you, how you like,forget everyone else.
Lay it low reminds me of a drama movie...too many cry babys, build whatever you want on how you want!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 1 2009, 09:53 PM~12878338
> *Kev build for you, how you like,forget everyone else.
> Lay it low reminds me of a drama movie...too many cry babys, build whatever you want on how you want!!!!
> *


True after the shows that im planning on going to and when these newest builds are done im gonna go off the radar with the next ones.Maybe post some pics here and there but not alot.I will tell you guys(those who actually care) that i am gonna evolve drastically with one build im planning out right now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

whats up with the COE?? You find a Chevy 3100 yet??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 11:01 PM~12879017
> *whats up with the COE?? You find a Chevy 3100 yet??
> *


IDK bro it seems that im jacking to many ideas so im not sure if im gonna do one anymore.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good kevin


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

eh...fuck em. If they dont want their idea stolen, they shouldnt lay their pics up on the internet. I know of tons of guys thhats taken ideas off me...i dont get pissed, i just build for me...besides i know how hard it was to do my mods....if they wanna follow my road, they got one helluva rough road to pave.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good kevin man that 67 is piss bro(that means it looks good in slang so no one thinks im talkin bad bout the mans build he got sick on this one real talk) keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo i said i wouldnt post up my builds but i can't let the haters(you know who you are) bring me down.So feast your eyes on hater hunter.
Mock up.








A close up on the paint for you haters out there.



















Oh can't forget this.
Yo mademan don't choke on this.








lowridermodels came by my pad to sell me some kits and brought this.Good lookin out bro thanks P.S. dont forget my other goodies when your gitting ready for the citrus classic bro  .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

HAY??? were you out farming ?

learn how to fucking spell if your gonna try to insult me.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

btw, I hope you test fitted the rear bumper before you painted it...its too short on all of them, fucked up mold.....

if not ....


eldorad-owned :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow you must love to be in my topic here or is it your choking on the eldorado?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

* edit

and no, I wasnt in here, I was paypalling $ for my 1:1 zenith wires. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2009, 08:55 PM~12899737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Although your builds get better and better everytime you post!! I just can't seem to figure out why you keep encourageing shit with childish posts like this??? Nice work you have been putting in here. don't ruin it with senceless kiddie shit.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin cool bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 11:11 PM~12900666
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: Although your builds get better and better everytime you post!!    I just can't seem to figure out why you keep encourageing shit with childish posts like this??? Nice work you have been putting in here. don't ruin it with senceless kiddie shit.
> *



X2
you were doing so good too!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The truck and the caddy look sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well time to get away from all the bullshit(it was fun while it lasted).
Got some time in the booth today and heres what came out of it.
My blue 75 eldorado
(clear coated)

















My 67 impala
(clear coated)

















Black Widow(after my new painting buddy the black widow spider R.I.P :tears: :angel: )

















My all white 63 impala

















my root beer brown 76 eldorado


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All I gotta say is !WOOOOW! Kev. You got some great tallent bro, don't let running off at the mouth get you caught up, I told you personally build for you,forget what other say and think! Oh by the way, your welcome for the kits bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 04:22 PM~12907339
> *Well time to get away from all the bullshit(it was fun while it lasted).
> Got some time in the booth today and heres what came out of it.
> My blue 75 eldorado
> ...


Damn, you are pushin some clean ass builds like it was crack! Great work homie!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NOT BAD FOR A WHITE BOY


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 4 2009, 05:43 PM~12907543
> *All I gotta say is !WOOOOW! Kev. You got some great tallent bro, don't let running off at the mouth get you caught up, I told you personally build for you,forget what other say and think! Oh by the way, your welcome for the kits bro!
> *


Didn't you see the post in the good trader topic?
Thanks for the kits bro  .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 3 2009, 11:58 PM~12899765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHAT THE FUCK NOT AGAIN ! * 

NOT ONLY ARE Y OU STEALING OTHER PEOPLE IDEAS YET AGAIN BUT YOUR STILL RUNNING OFF AT THE MOUTH ! 

TURE WHAT T-JAY SAID ABOUT YOU BETTERING UP THE BUILD LEVEL BUT YOUR ATTUIDE IS STILL IN THE SHITTER ! 

GROW THE FUCK UP ! SHUT THE UP ! AND TRY THINKING UP SOMETHING ON YOUR OWN !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12909353
> *
> WHAT THE  FUCK NOT  AGAIN !
> 
> ...


I build wht i like and how i like it.I have checked the patent office and non of the ideas i have used have a patent on them.If people dont like others using their ideas then don't post them.As for the shit talking thats done and over with if you took the time to read my last update it says"time to get away from all the bullshit(it was fun while it lasted)'Which means no more shit talking and no more drama.Thanks for stopping by and dropping your $0.02 please feel free to stop by again.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some work done on the Black widow








seen a tip on how to paint the spokes on someones topic but i cant remeber who it was.








custom painted the knock offs as well


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 07:33 PM~12911232
> *I build wht i like and how i like it.I have checked the patent office and non of the ideas i have used have a patent on them.If people dont like others using their ideas then don't post them.As for the shit talking thats done and over with if you took the time to read my last update it says"time to get away from all the bullshit(it was fun while it lasted)'Which means no more shit talking and no more drama.Thanks for stopping by and dropping your $0.02 please feel free to stop by again.
> *


u just don't get it do you.... i talked with u in private on the phone and told you some things i had going but haven't posted.... you posting up that shit puts it out like you had some grand vision of your own... i just believe credit where credit is due... thats all.... and as far as hating goes.... get that pubic hair off the roof of that car


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 7 2009, 10:28 PM~12937320
> *u just don't get it do you.... i talked with u in private on the phone and told you some things i had going but haven't posted.... you posting up that shit puts it out like you had some grand vision of your own... i just believe credit where credit is due... thats all.... and as far as hating goes.... get that pubic hair off the roof of that car
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Your builds are lookin good homie, keep your mouth quiet and build! Stop actin a fool homie! See ya @ riverside citrus nationals!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions bro.And i will see you at the citrus nats as well.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well heres where everything is at.All builds are foiled and waiting to be cleared.
Black widow

















The 67 impala








The 63 impala


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BUILDS ARE LOOKING GOOD KEVIN!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good kev!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THAT 67 IS LOOKIN SICK BRO !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm liking the look of that black widow Caddy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys hopefully i will come up with a briliant plan of clearing them outside then bringing them inside to dry :dunno: .I really want to take them to the citrus nats but the weather has another idea.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got this in the mail today and only payed $40.00 for it.


























The only broken part (look right above my huge fingertip)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 17 2009, 08:23 PM~13034342
> *Got this in the mail today and only payed $40.00 for it.
> 
> 
> ...


40 bucks???  WHO DID YOU BLOW TO GET IT THAT CHEAP?? :roflmao: J/K BRO!! GREAT SCORE!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13034437
> *40 bucks???  WHO DID YOU BLOW TO GET IT THAT CHEAP?? :roflmao: J/K BRO!! GREAT SCORE!!!
> *



Looked up cadillac model kits on e-bay and this one came up with a $10.00 bid history and about2 days left on the clock.I placed a bid of $150 just incase and found out all i needed to pay was $40.00.Almost shit myself that day LOL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS AWESOME BRO!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol aye bro mine came with that same part broken too


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 17 2009, 09:51 PM~13034698
> *lol aye bro mine came with that same part broken too
> *


Cant bitch about it though its not gonna be that hard to fix LOL 10 seconds tops


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got some time to paint.
Black widow and the 67 needs to be assembled and they are done.
And now i got a new project started.
Black Widow

















The 67 impala(ENVY)








Interior is detailed.

















The new project.


















Hope you enjoyed looking at these.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking tight kev! See ya in 3 days!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 18 2009, 07:53 PM~13043948
> *Looking tight kev! See ya in 3 days!
> *


Damn you stop reminding me LOL.See you there and hopefully you get to pay some bills with the cash that your gonna get from me LOL.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Kevin, the Impala and Caddy look absolutely fantastic. You know I'm not big on modern lowriders so you know what it means for me to say that. Great work.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 18 2009, 09:08 PM~13044911
> *Kevin, the Impala and Caddy look absolutely fantastic. You know I'm not big on modern lowriders so you know what it means for me to say that. Great work.
> *


That means alot coming from you bro.I must be doing something right to have you stop by.Thanks for the good words and for stopping by bro  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well ENVY is done.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Black widow is also finished.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Envy and Black Widow turned out great, excellent work!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13054206
> *Envy and Black Widow turned out great, excellent work!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

black taillights huh !!! a lil influince from you hood huh ....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They all look bad ass bro,see you at the nationals!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 19 2009, 08:34 PM~13054603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro no i don't need to worry about showing something see you there.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THAT LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Clean ass ride bro!!I like the taillights that way.Paint is great too.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13056240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good words bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

My newest projects(a double build)
<span style='color:red'>DEATH
Both of them








Close up of LIFE








Close up of DEATH

















I know DEATH has some work done already but in about a week or so LIFE will be caught up.As for the coffin air cleaner and the coffin in the back the air cleaner came from Mademan from a deal we had and the coffin in the back came from 85barritz.Both these will guest star at the NNL WEST.


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

ghey


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey kevin,just wanted to congratulate you on your 2nd place win at the citrus nationals today!
Awesome job bro!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13072729
> *Hey kevin,just wanted to congratulate you on your 2nd place win at the citrus nationals today!
> Awesome job bro!
> *



Hey way to go Kevin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot to add a big congrats on getting your 67 impala photographed for model cars magazine as well!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

congrats man :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Way to go man....that is awesome!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Feb 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13072729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.



As for my future plans im gonna put it like this all the kiddy,stupid,retarded,waste of space and time games are OVER.Time to get serious and time to step it up alot more.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13072729
> *Hey kevin,just wanted to congratulate you on your 2nd place win at the citrus nationals today!
> Awesome job bro!
> *


what placed Kevin and in what class?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

He took 2nd in modified diecast! His hearse was fuggin sick!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 22 2009, 08:53 AM~13074452
> *He took 2nd in modified diecast! His hearse was fuggin sick!
> *



THAT 1/18TH DUMPED ON THE 5 STARS ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13062735
> *My newest projects(a double build)
> <span style='color:red'>DEATH
> Both of them
> ...


looking sick! cant wait to see em finished!
the aircleaner coffin is a nice touch too, knew youd put it to good use!

also congrats on your 2nd place!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 22 2009, 03:52 PM~13076624
> *looking sick! cant wait to see em finished!
> the aircleaner coffin is a nice touch too, knew youd put it to good use!
> 
> ...


X3 Bro nice work....


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on your second place in diecast.... your work is getting better, glad to see you are taking critisism and advice to heart. 

Everyone just wants to help each other and see better builds from everyone. I have to give it up to you, cause you do try and build alot, that's the only way you can improve.

:thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

looks good , but why did you put the masking tape over the og roof?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well heres where $200.00 went to yesterday some was won in the raffel but most was bought cash in hand.To me it was a real good envestment of my cash some good will come out of it in the future.And before anyone asks only the sanoma is up for a trade NOTHING ELSE.






























































and a 59 caddy droptop from marky mark autosales








I delt with some damn nice guys to get these as well as the homie mark(you my friend never let me down and i look foward to our next buisness deal)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nice haul!!!!... especially the pair of sixFos!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13079954
> *nice haul!!!!... especially the pair of sixFos!!
> *


Thanks bro those 64's were the first ones bought and they only hit $40 bucks each :0 .When mark told me they were ther i was like a crack head looking for a high LOL.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080021
> *Thanks bro those 64's were the first ones bought and they only hit $40 bucks each :0 .When mark told me they were ther i was like a crack head looking for a high LOL.
> *


thats a good price. I paid 45 for my first one from marinate, then the last couple I scored deals on ebay around 25.00


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

58 cristine plymouth :0 
trade?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 22 2009, 08:08 PM~13080133
> *58 cristine plymouth :0
> trade?
> *


sorry bro :no: :no: i got plans for it already.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13079731
> *Well heres where $200.00 went to yesterday some was won in the raffel but most was bought cash in hand.To me it was a real good envestment of my cash some good will come out of it in the future.And before anyone asks only the sanoma is up for a trade NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN KEV, YOU GOT SOME GOOD SHIT THERE!!! IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH U YESTERDAY HOMIE!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i see you have a chezoom kit. i was working on one but it got put aside for a while. once my 62 is done i'm going to jump on it. congrats on your award from the show...can't believe i missed the meeting too :uh:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Kev, without question you should take the hi-rider suspension/wheels from the Buick GN and use it on the Edsel Pacer. That would be a bad ass ride. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Whoa nice haul undead


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13081343
> *DAMN KEV, YOU GOT SOME GOOD SHIT THERE!!! IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH U YESTERDAY HOMIE!
> *


Thanks bro it was awsome to kick it with you to bro im already planning on going to the Lower Left NNL and planning to kick it with the san diego crew after the show :0 :0  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok my friends heres the deal.Im going under the radar with my builds for the Lower Left NNL as well as the NNL West.I have enough kits,time,ideas,and most importantly imagination to bust out at the NNL's.As of right now most of the ideas are gonna be unveiled at the LOWER LEFT NNL.But i have a few up my sleeve for the NNL WEST.So when i get off tonight thats it for a while.I will pop up here and there atleast once a week but know that i am spending my time wisely and those who will be going to these shows will be surprised.Until the next time i am in here PEACE and keep up the good work  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i went to pegasus today and brought the 64 caddies i got with me for some rim ideas.Then to my surprise when i opened them they looked like this




































My buddy that works there almost shit himself when he seen them and told me they were hard to find and that i should post them up before i started working on them.Pics are a few minutes old hence me computer screen behind them.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

haha ^ rare> I just picked up one on ebay for 22.00 and one for 27.00

there are 3 with buy it nows of 37.00 and under.


converts were most commonly moulded in green. of the 4 verts I have 3 are green 1 is blue.

Hardtops, red isnt as common, but ive got 2, one is a promo, and one is a kit that I got from mini, ive also got hardtops moulded in white and creme colored.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13079731
> *Well heres where $200.00 went to yesterday some was won in the raffel but most was bought cash in hand.To me it was a real good envestment of my cash some good will come out of it in the future.And before anyone asks only the sanoma is up for a trade NOTHING ELSE.
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU HOMIE! YOUR AN AWESOME BUYER,YOU DONT BS ABOUT PRICES,YOU JUST PAY IT!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 27 2009, 07:57 AM~13127170
> *THANK YOU HOMIE! YOUR AN AWESOME BUYER,YOU DONT BS ABOUT PRICES,YOU JUST PAY IT!
> *


i cant bitch at your prices on average i save atleast 2 or 3 bucks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 27 2009, 04:19 PM~13132786
> *i cant bitch at your prices on average i save atleast 2 or 3 bucks.
> *


u got a job now baller?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

UH OH some teaser pics.




























Now every one knows im not on a vacation LOL.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well thanks to mini's how to i have been trying out thin striped paint.
Heres my first try.












































Not to happy with it but maybe i'll get more colors on it soon.
Second try.



































i like this one alot there are 6 different colors and all i need to do now is wet sand,foil,and clear it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

a bro , id like to see this one finished :thumbsup: ...keep us posted .....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i guess its time to post a build that i have benn talking about to variouse big dogs that i see in person.This was inspired by mini's 90ed hearse which lead me to look for a modern day hearse the most people don't reall know about nor probably seen.

Heres the 1:1








It started as this kit.








Heres where i am right now.


























I have to wait for some things to come in to work on the body still but i can start the interior hopefully.I am thinking of casting it but i have to see how it comes out as well as find some$$$ to cast it.Got a long road ahead with this one but i will keep you guys posted on it  .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i hope this goes farther than your other chopped up kits....  give me a call if ya can uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2009, 09:55 PM~13392173
> *i hope this goes farther than your other chopped up kits....  give me a call if ya can  uffin:
> *


I know huh lol.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well if you guys thought my violet 58 impala was clean i got my hands on another one and have been planning this one for about a year so its time to make it.


















No clear coat on it.I have to wait till pegasus gets more of the orange in.(thank goes out to the guy that bought it all up for his 1:1 :uh: )
But plans are clean and simple with more detail then the last one.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good kevin. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see how that 300 turns out bro!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 2 2009, 04:59 PM~13468351
> *Well if you guys thought my violet 58 impala was clean i got my hands on another one and have been planning this one for about a year so its time to make it.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin clean


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks sweet kev!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for the good words.Mother nature threw a curve ball today so i cant clear it for a bit  .


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work homie looks like its goin to be a killer build


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the good words guys.
I am in need of some help right now though i need a name for this build and i can't think of any that would fit it.Any help would be awsome.


As for something im doing right now while i wait for the paint for the 58 i have this 50'S ford that will be going OLDSCHOOL.I got it from my buddy that works at pegasus who is know as modeljunky on here joe.He did the chop and then i guess it sat forever and he gave it to me.So im taking this one to the finish line as well as the next level.

















It has the kit tires for mock up only i am going through my parts box for another set.IDK as for the engine but it will be huge and will represent the oldschool hot rod idea of ALL MOTOR  .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 4 2009, 07:38 PM~13485487
> *Thanks for the good words guys.
> I am in need of some help right now though i need a name for this build and i can't think of any that would fit it.Any help would be awsome.
> As for something im doing right now while i wait for the paint for the 58 i have this 50'S ford that will be going OLDSCHOOL.I got it from my buddy that works at pegasus who is know as modeljunky on here joe.He did the chop and then i guess it sat forever and he gave it to me.So im taking this one to the finish line as well as the next level.
> ...


HOW ABOUT "DEAD FORD" LOL. IDK, YOU'LL FIGURE SOMETHING TO COME UP WITH KEV!! THAT IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS TRUCK!


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13468351
> *Well if you guys thought my violet 58 impala was clean i got my hands on another one and have been planning this one for about a year so its time to make it.
> 
> 
> ...


This is NICE!!! Good job homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

My turn to drop some bombs
This one was finished 5 mins ago.



































Got a few more up my sleeve to come  .


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE TRUCK LOOKS GOOD BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE ONES YOU'VE BEEN CUTTING UP?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 6 2009, 02:39 PM~13498346
> *THE TRUCK LOOKS GOOD BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO ALL THE ONES YOU'VE BEEN CUTTING UP?
> *


They are in the planning stages still bro.They will be back real soon  .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 6 2009, 08:33 AM~13496696
> *My turn to drop some bombs
> This one was finished 5 mins ago.
> 
> ...


truck looks killer homie..... but blackwash them spokes


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Cream of the crop


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 12 2009, 05:52 PM~13555832
> *OK?
> *


huh.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DID U PAINT IT?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 12 2009, 06:01 PM~13555904
> *DID U PAINT IT?
> *


uh huh its the kit you sold me.Its the red monogram one bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

good color combo homeboy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13556188
> *good color combo homeboy
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The kit.








the car that inspired me.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

is that the one with the twin turbos


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 12 2009, 06:51 PM~13556249
> *is that the one with the twin turbos
> *


IDK it has a vette engine though


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

mock up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are looking good Kevin!! That Caddy looks wicked!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2009, 07:43 PM~13557321
> *mock up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That caddy and bel air are looking cool.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 12 2009, 07:40 PM~13555743
> *Cream of the crop
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT ONE KINDA LIKE THAT.



















ME AND MY GRANDFATHER RESTORED IT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the 1:1 pics bro it will help me with the chrome and hood emblem placement.


As for the caddy i have something different planned for it all i need to do is wait till i get the goods in the mail.So stay tuned it will not be worthless :0 .


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD KEVIN


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks bro


This is what happens boys and girls when a car lover like me has time to think.I was thinking of doing a big block chevy but then everyone seems to put them in those DONK'S.So that left me with putting a Ford,Chrysler,Japanese engines,or European engine in it.Now i really hate it when someone puts a ford or a mopar in a Gm prduct so scratch those off the list.No way a japanese engine will pull/push this beast fast enough for my liking scratch that off the list.Now on to our friends over the pond.BMW's Not my favorite car.Mercades cool car but not enough pezzaz.Porcha NO WAY.Ferrari now thats my kind of thinking.So the mock up engine is from the revell enzo ferrari not only will it have that but just for fun its gonna have a NOS kick as well.










More mock up pics.

















still has a long road ahead of it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be cool Undead Whitebread  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2009, 06:16 PM~13565309
> *Thats gonna be cool Undead Whitebread   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks wonderbread


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2009, 05:16 PM~13565309
> *Thats gonna be cool Undead Whitebread   :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys this one will bee at the meet idk how far it will be but it will be there.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NOW THAT'S GONNA BE A REAL LUXURY SPORT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

BUMP
pics will be up in a few mins.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok some of you guys seen this one at the meet lastnight.But for those who haven't heres my 94 impala SS wagon.






















































And right outta the paint booth thanks to mother naturehooking me up with 90 + degree weather today as well as LOWRIDER MODELS hooking it up with the kit.
I present 
THE DON



















So heres the plan the trunk will open.Inside the trunk will be a stiff,thousands of dollars,and atleast 5 AK-47's.It will be black on black on black and the engine will be detailed out.

Thanks again lowridermodels for hooking me up with a kit i have benn hunting for a year now  .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, that wagon looks dope Kev. And that Caddy is gonna be bad ass!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2009, 08:22 PM~13625723
> *Oh shit, that wagon looks dope Kev. And that Caddy is gonna be bad ass!!!!
> *


Thanks bro got bored and now im wondering why chevy didn't make a 94 impala wagon.LOL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ALL THE NEW RIDES LOOKING GOOD BRO..AND UR WELCOME! :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 19 2009, 11:30 PM~13625797
> *Thanks bro got bored and now im wondering why chevy didn't make a 94 impala wagon.LOL.
> *



The Buick Roadmaster Estate wagon and the Caprice wagon already were made.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 14 2009, 03:16 AM~13565309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the story with "bread"? :biggrin: sorry for offtopic though


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yoooo!!! Im liking that "Murdered out" Caddy!!!! Good Job homie!! definately gonna keep an eye on that one keep us posted on progress.,....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:20 PM~13625703
> *Ok some of you guys seen this one at the meet lastnight.But for those who haven't heres my 94 impala SS wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Sh!t going on here Bro. Both them rides are bad ass.... keep us posted on them!!

Junior


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 20 2009, 08:45 AM~13629320
> *Whats the story with "bread"? :biggrin:  sorry for offtopic though
> *


Cause we both are white. 
Wonderbread was kind of a joke, but then it just stuck with me. So thats what they call me now. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13629470
> *Cause we both are white.
> Wonderbread was kind of a joke, but then it just stuck with me. So thats what they call me now.
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL im white too, does it mean people call me bread now? :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 20 2009, 09:54 AM~13629857
> *LOL im white too, does it mean people call me bread now? :biggrin:  :biggrin: .
> *











This is where I got my nickname from. LOL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

UMM WHERE DID YOU GET THE FREKIN WAGON BRO WTF


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the good words guys.
Wonderbread your a topic whore J/K LOL.
blazeum the was a blend of two kits.The top is from the alternomad and the main body is from the donk 94.There is alot of putty work on the body and there will be alot more to come  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

after a 6hr school day i had to chill out and let the mind process what was told to me so i got the foil work done on the caddy.

















close up of the rims


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:20 PM~13625703
> *Ok some of you guys seen this one at the meet lastnight.But for those who haven't heres my 94 impala SS wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


sick work lil homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2009, 10:39 PM~13638848
> *sick work lil homie
> *


just tryin to keep up bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass Kev!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE WORK ON THE WAGON ! REMEMBER DARK COLORS SHOW BODY WORK THE WORSE ! SO FOCUS ON THE BODY WORK BEFORE ANY COLOR EVER HIT THE BODY! 

TRY TO GET AWAY FROM THAT RED SPOT PUTTY IF YOU CAN ! IT WILL SHRINK WITH AGE ! 


SO YOUR DONE INTO THE SCHOOL PROGRAM ! WHAT ARE THEY TEACHING YOU RIGHT OFF THE BAT ! 

ALONG WITH TURNING WRENCHES KEVIN ASK THEM FOR SHOP LINK TRAINING ! IT WILL TEACH YOU HOW TO ESTIMATE THE DAMAGE OF A CAR, PRICE IT AND TURN AROUND TIME ! THAT WAY WHEN SOME SHOPS WONT HIRE YOU CAUSE OF LACK OF WORK HISTORY YOU CAN BE A MOBLIE ESTIMATER ! I WORKED FOR FORD FOR ABOUT 4 YRS, JUST DOING WORK BIDS FOR FARMERS HERE IN MO&KS ! IT PAYS WELL IF YOU KNOW HOW TO BID THE CAR TO GET THE CAR REPAIRED VS PRICEING IT HIGH AND IT GETS TOTALLED OUT ! 

IF THE SCHOOL DON'T OFFER IT THEN TRY TO GET IN A CLASS SOME THAT DOES ! IT WILL BE WORTH THE EXTRA TIME ! PLUS WHEN YOUR ON A FLAG JOB YOU'LL KNOW IF THEY ARE GIVING YOU THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF WORK TIME AND PAYMENT !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 21 2009, 03:18 PM~13645326
> *NICE  WORK ON THE  WAGON !  REMEMBER  DARK  COLORS  SHOW  BODY  WORK  THE  WORSE !  SO  FOCUS  ON  THE  BODY  WORK  BEFORE  ANY  COLOR  EVER  HIT  THE  BODY!
> 
> TRY  TO  GET  AWAY  FROM THAT  RED SPOT  PUTTY  IF YOU  CAN  !  IT  WILL  SHRINK  WITH  AGE  !
> ...



Right now we are going over shop safety.We started brefly about the pistons,how to measure torque and HP,hand tools,how to use hand tools appropriatly :uh: ,and more stuff about what the school offers.There is talk about the stuff you mentioned and they said there will be more to come but as of right now we are in the biginner shit.Thanks for the info and for the response on the build  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i finally got some time to paint shit today and heres what has happened
Cream of the crop is foiled and cleared



























Got a 70 monte painted and named $$BALLIN$$


















Got my rich man's low low painted


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

And found the beatnik bandit kit in my stash cant remember what it was for so i started it but with a modern touch.



































cant figure out if im gonna use the kits engine or do a fuel injected motor.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 1 2009, 10:01 PM~13761837
> *And found the beatnik bandit kit in my stash cant remember what it was for so i started it but with a modern touch.
> 
> 
> ...


put a blower in tha bitch :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good kev!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 2 2009, 11:32 AM~13763437
> *lookin good kev!
> *


 X2...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks sick Kev!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys new pics as soon as they load up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kev, you gonna be at the show on the 16th of this month??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 09:27 PM~13775043
> *Kev, you gonna be at the show on the 16th of this month??
> *


yes sir are you?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup!! I know it will be Chris and I for sure from the SD crew, not sure about Santiago yet. I hope he goes with us also. It wouldnt be the same without Howard the Duck being there. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the 59 drop top
with flash








without flash








more pics of the paint

















next to THE DON









Progress on THE DON
chassis assembled and at ride height








started the trunk floor








painted the door chrome








mounted the rims


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13775140
> *Yup!! I know it will be Chris and I for sure from the SD crew, not sure about Santiago yet. I hope he goes with us also. It wouldnt be the same without Howard the Duck being there. :biggrin:
> *


i know huh LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Good stuff homie!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 09:40 PM~13775231
> *Good stuff homie!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good..... but the DON is too damn high..... slam it the fawk out!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2009, 11:04 PM~13776083
> *looking good..... but the DON is too damn high..... slam it the fawk out!!
> *


See i was thinking the same damn thing when i previewed the post.Fuck i might pull the rims off and stuff them in the fender wells no one is gonna see the underside any ways LOL.Thanks for looking out bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well heres whats on my plate for this weekend.
I have to figure out how to make one of these








become a sideways drifter for a modelcarsmag.com build off they are planning.
The last one i did(the nail in the coffin build with mademan) i fucked up real bad due to my ego :twak: .So not only is this one of those odd things i thought about but its also redemption for the fuck up i did.I have 2 day to think about how the fuck im gonna do it so any ideas would be sweet.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They got that 59 hearse on ebay!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/onli...ct_detail&p=208


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

nice...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+May 6 2009, 10:32 PM~13811104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2009, 07:40 PM~13821222
> *This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.
> *


WTF? A DRIFTER? :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 7 2009, 08:43 PM~13821253
> *WTF? A DRIFTER? :uh:
> *


i know im wierd.But im gonna kill them with originality LOL.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2009, 08:40 PM~13821222
> *This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.
> *


Don't.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2009, 05:40 PM~13821222
> *This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.
> *


put corvette suspension pieces under it..... graft them into the chassis.... try lookin up Modeltech's 62 Bel Air build for the Pro Street/Pro Touring buildoff last year....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2009, 11:40 PM~13821222
> *This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.
> *




:uh: :ugh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well they wouldn't let me play in their sand box over at the build off at MCM so well i guess its not gonna be a drifter maybe a clean and simple custom thats it.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2009, 05:13 PM~13830530
> *Well they wouldn't let me play in their sand box over at the build off at MCM so well i guess its not gonna be a drifter maybe a clean and simple custom thats it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well i havent been wanting to post due to the fact i can't come clean on my ends of deals on MCM due to the economy and school taking a chunk outta my time.And to tell the truth well now i really don't want to build anymore eather due to the reasons stated perviously.But darkside called me up during lunch at school today and convinced me to post something so here it is.
Im calling it BAD TIMES
first day of paint



































trunk setup

















today after a week of curing


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean looking ride man, trunk setup looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im diggin that trunk setup. You're getting really good with your builds homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 28 2009, 05:12 PM~14031411
> *Well i havent been wanting to post due to the fact i can't come clean on my ends of deals on MCM due to the economy and school taking a chunk outta my time.And to tell the truth well now i really don't want to build anymore eather due to the reasons stated perviously.But darkside called me up during lunch at school today and convinced me to post something so here it is.
> *


don't dig yourself into a hole u can't get out..... if u kno u can't come thru.... don't even try to deal...

55 looks good


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2009, 07:40 PM~13821222
> *This is all good and stuff but how the hell am i gonna make it a drifter LOL.
> *


kevin...dude...be realistic. no way in hell will a hearse work for a drifter. too heavy and....no way :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 29 2009, 08:00 AM~14033479
> *kevin...dude...be realistic. no way in hell will a hearse work for a drifter. too heavy and....no way :uh:
> *


In model car scene everything is possible!  Let him just try out what he wants, we all have some crazy imaginations and there is nothing bad to try them out on model cars  



Nice work on the 55 btw


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kevin, you crack me up. Your like a moody woman.....You get all hyped up on what you think you can do, you talk a bunch of $hit about it, then you don't back it up and come in and blame it on school or the economy or something else.

Man, just build and have fun. Gees, it's always so competitive for you. You try to compete with people that have been building longer than you've been alive. 

You've gotten soooooooooo much better over the years here on LIL. Just build, stop calling out people, stop getting butt hurt over people not liking your outrageous ideas, and just improve your skills and have fun.

Remember, this is a HOBBY....it's supposed to bring some relaxation and fun to your life. If it's not relaxing, and not fun, THEN GIVE UP, other wise, have fun and keep posting updates.

The 55 is looking good.

My rant.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 06:21 AM~14034998
> *Kevin, you crack me up.  Your like a moody woman.....You get all hyped up on what you think you can do, you talk a bunch of $hit about it, then you don't back it up and come in and blame it on school or the economy or something else.
> 
> Man, just build and have fun.  Gees, it's always so competitive for you.  You try to compete with people that have been building longer than you've been alive.
> ...



:0 YA WHAT MIKE D SAID! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+May 28 2009, 09:12 PM~14031411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> *Well i havent been wanting to post due to the fact i can't come clean on my ends of deals on MCM due to the economy and school taking a chunk outta my *time.And to tell the truth well now i really don't want to build anymore eather due to the reasons stated perviously.But darkside called me up during lunch at school today and convinced me to post something so here it is.
> Im calling it BAD TIMES
> first day of paint
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+May 31 2009, 05:43 PM~14056934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


won't be the first time his name gets smeared all over the wall there or here


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

How many people did you rip off Kev?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok SDRODDER read the post on MCM and read it well there you will find your answer

All others that felt the need to get in this please get out of this.It is a problem between me and SDRODDER not you so don't waist my time nor your own with threats or smart ass comments.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14067212
> *Ok SDRODDER read the post on MCM and read it well there you will find your answer
> 
> All others that felt the need to get in this please get out of this.It is a problem between me and SDRODDER not you so don't waist my time nor your own with threats or smart ass comments.
> *



you know i would love to write an essay about your comment but i will pass. I do hope my friend gave you a little wake up call, seems he could be like you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pathetic.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright all is clear again. Kev is now processing the deal and is willing to send my stuff as soon as possible. So i he aint as bad as i thought.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 5 2009, 06:21 PM~14108897
> *Alright all is clear again. Kev is now processing the deal and is willing to send my stuff as soon as possible. So i he aint as bad as i thought.
> *


i'm sure he's told u that before.... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 5 2009, 09:25 PM~14108922
> *i'm sure he's told u that before....  :uh:
> *


You have a pm


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to say that i have provided evidence of my end of the deal is in existance to those involved in a trade with me over on MCM.This should be cleared up as soon as i can ship the boxes out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 5 2009, 06:28 PM~14108946
> *You have a pm
> *


so who do i owe????? and if i do owe anyone anything..... why are they going to you and not me?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:angry:  :angry:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 02:32 AM~14116715
> *so who do i owe????? and if i do owe anyone anything..... why are they going to you and not me?
> *


YOU OWE ME A TOW TRUCK..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 































































J/K :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 01:32 AM~14116715
> *so who do i owe????? and if i do owe anyone anything..... why are they going to you and not me?
> *



Me some bad ass lisc. Plates?????
















J/k brutha!

Glad to see your closing the deal on your end kevin!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wheres the building at?! less bsing and more building!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Build coming up soon.As soon as i get the boxes that i owe out i maybe able to buy some stuff i need for my AUTI R-8 :0  .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so who do i owe????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :thumbsdown: :twak: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude im not a snitch so don't keep asking i was told by some people that you don't hold your end.They ASKED that i not say who they are.So im not gonna say who they are.Hell if you cant remember who they are then you are in a heep of shit.As i said in the pm's that apparently you wanted to air out LEAVE ME ALONE.I want nothing more to deal with you.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

put up or shut up bitch


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 7 2009, 09:31 PM~14122417
> *put up or shut up bitch
> *


PUT UP A TOW TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 7 2009, 06:44 PM~14122546
> *PUT UP A TOW TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Hay guys thanks for keeping my topic towards the top of the page kinda makes it easy to find :biggrin: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*PUT IT UP HERE OR PM ME NOW AND I WILL GUARANTEE YOU IT WILL BE SET STRAIT THIS WEEK.... I HAVE A LONG LIST OF CUSTOMERS AND TRADES THAT HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS.... *


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

I bet Gil would like to have back all the time he wasted trying to help Kevin for the last year and a half. Grow up Kevin! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

POPCORN, GET YOUR POPCORN :biggrin: 














Nah seriously though. 
Kevin, get your shit straight, and build. Dont make deals with people if you cant follow through with it. I know this is where I will get told that it aint my business, and your right, it aint my business, but dont go burning bridges. I only been on LIL for almost a year, and bought from Rollin once, but I can say that he not only sent my stuff superfast, but hooked it up a lil extras. Plus the fact that he is more than willing to help someone out with advise and stuff. Even went as far as to PM me some pics and a mini tutorial on how to make some custom rims. 
The only reason people give you shit, is because you let them. If someone says something you dont like or pisses you off, why not just walk the fuck away from it. BE A FUCKING MAN. Dont get all butt hurt because someone sent you something in a trade and wants their shit because you haven't sent it. And let that person know if you cant follow through with it. Find a solution other than just avoiding them. I know you said in your earlier post that you fixed the shit with SDrodder, But the point was you avoided him bro. I just met him yesterday bro, and he is a real cool cat. He doesnt post alot on here, but he has some sick ideas, and he has a passion for the hobby. And I dont blame him one bit for getting in your shit about the deal that you guys made together and you still failed to send him his shit. Kevin, your a pretty cool dude, and you got some bad ass ideas, but seriously bro, and dont take it as Im picking on you, or I dont wanna hang with you or something, but, YOU NEED TO GROW THE FUCK UP AND TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR YOUR OWN ACTIONS. 
I know my words probably dont mean shit to you right now,and thats cool, but I couldnt just sit here and see the shit you said to Rollin and not say something about it, cause I know he has helpeed you out alot on LIL. Sorry for my long fucking rant. Have a good nite.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14123104
> *POPCORN, GET YOUR POPCORN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TELL EM A!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

All is well sent the boxes out.gave those involved all the confirmation #'s and i have cleaned up the problem.I kept my word as i stated i would and now everything is well.Time to start building.And Darkside i know where you are coming from bro im not taking anything in offence bro.I had a problem and took care of it.Now that it is takin care of its time to let it die out and get buried.Thanks for your input bro it snapped me back into reality as did the text messages from lowridermodels sent to me lastnight.Soon to come will be build up pics of a AUTI R-8 and a 70 eldorado.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well hurry up and get some pics of the El Dogg. LOL. Cant wait to see those bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14133085
> *Well hurry up and get some pics of the El Dogg. LOL. Cant wait to see those bro
> *


its called
das auto von dem nicht toten(the car of the undead)
Think a 70 eldorado that is zombied out(kinda like the zombie levels on call of duty world at war)
it will be coming out on


6-13-2009

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump pics to follow real soon  .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i have been doing some builds that are under the radar.But enough about them heres one that im going out of my comfort zone with

"Her name is Christine" <---- quote from the movie.
Body needs wetsanding then reclear.








Driverside interior shot.








driverside interior shot #2.








Fuel cell,NOS tanks,Battery pack shot.








Passenger shot.








Extinguishing system shot.








Computer wire shot.







.
Fuel line,NOS lines.








Engine shots.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks good undead white bread!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Cracker Jack!!! That is lookin sweet!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jun 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14190749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys kinda got bored and well im waiting on the meet so i can learn something so what the hell LOL.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok we all know what went down a few weeks ago with me and others on this board.No need to relive it.There has also been alot happening in my life as well.Mainly alot of stress trying to remeber everything i have learned in school.And it has killed my free time to say the least.I have been labled a bad trader and have recieved alot of smack talk not by the ones involved in the trades but by ones that wanted to smack their gums around.I have been pushed way beyond my breaking point so i may go on break after this build.

This build was ment to be a ambulance but it will now become a window hearse to signifie the end of me posting builds online.

Meet the Apocalypse

The kit


















As it sits now


















This one is being built with hatred.

The end of all things to come starts its transformation in 12 hrs and counting.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quit being so dramatic.... i swear homie... like a woman.... u just need to fukkin chill out...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well this may make alot of collectors mad but heres some info on the build.It no longer has a stock engine in it.It now has a N.A.S.C.A.R. spec engine from the revell collection dale earnhardt monte carlo(the one that there was only 10,000 made).There must be sacrifice to make a great machine.And i don't collect i build so hay it was ment to happen.

Pics.




























And the best is yet to come.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna have to ask you to put the plastic away. LOL. 
J/K

This should be interesting.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 21 2009, 09:06 PM~14258130
> *Im gonna have to ask you to put the plastic away. LOL.
> J/K
> 
> ...



Why i was just getting to have some fun.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see more of it.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

kevin in case you dont see what I said in the other forum your builds are getting better but I think you missed your true calling in life.
I think you should be an actor because you sure love the drama !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 21 2009, 09:14 PM~14258208
> *kevin in case you dont see what  I said in the other forum your builds are getting better but I think you missed your true calling in life.
> I think you should be an actor because you sure love the drama !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Gee you think thanks for caring so much stop by again real soon :uh: .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 21 2009, 09:12 PM~14258194
> *Cant wait to see more of it.
> *



hopefully the pait will be stripped tomorrow.Then i can get crazy with the paint :0 .


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 11:16 PM~14258226
> *Gee you think thanks for caring so much stop by again real soon :uh: .
> *


just doin a little teasin kevin. dont take it too heart :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jun 21 2009, 09:25 PM~14258303
> *just doin a little teasin kevin. dont take it too heart  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2009, 06:10 PM~14258178
> *Why i was just getting to have some fun.
> *


thats what it supposed to be kid....


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

soo uh u said it was on like donkey kong on my thread? But where is donkey kong? :biggrin:  Haveing fun building that hearse?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 23 2009, 08:04 PM~14278043
> *soo uh u said it was on like donkey kong on my thread? But where is donkey kong? :biggrin:    Haveing fun building that hearse?
> *



Its like a breath of fresh air LOL gotta get hostle with it here and there but wait until paint day.Im already stocking up :0 .


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 23 2009, 08:08 PM~14278086
> *Its like a breath of fresh air LOL gotta get hostle with it here and there but wait until paint day.Im already stocking up :0 .
> *



i am waiting :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Found your donkey kong , Kev :biggrin: 









:nono: But dont get any ideas or else..... :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 08:32 PM~14278377
> *Found your donkey kong , Kev :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL funny shit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo sdrodder like the gam says
"DRAW motherfucker" :roflmao:








With four tip sizes(three are pictured the other is on the gun)












Oh yhe "KA-FUCKIN-BOOM freakbags" :roflmao:



















oh and i would like to thank lowridermodels for the hook up on the new gun


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14346210
> *Yo sdrodder like the gam says
> "DRAW motherfucker" :roflmao:
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Ok as the game also say "I draw mother fucker" :biggrin: 

I dont know why u keep playing with little toys? time to play with the big guns :biggrin: 










J/K Bro. Gun looks good. What kind is it.? Now u know what u have to do.U gotta paint somethin :biggrin: Now stop toying round get to work   :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 30 2009, 10:46 PM~14347181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Ok as the game also say "I draw mother fucker" :biggrin:
> 
> ...


TELL'M MIJO!! GET'M :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well after gitting asked by anyone that would talk to me to get back on here i can officially say that im back


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where are the pics foo!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:13 PM~14764637
> *well after gitting asked by anyone that would talk to me to get back on here i can officially say that im back
> *


??????????? What. Word is your friend.  And I wont say welcome back cause it's like you never left.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:23 PM~14764782
> *??????????? What. Word is your friend.  And I wont say welcome back cause it's like you never left.
> *


sup teacher
i guess im like cancer i never go away lol.
pics in a bit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, we want pics now bro. Come on, let us see what you been working on. I know you been building.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

loading them up 
all i can say is everyone told me 2 shut up and build so thats what i did.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 13 2009, 09:55 PM~14765214
> *sup teacher
> i guess im like cancer i never go away lol.
> pics in a bit.
> *


Thats why I told you just don't say shit, with a long ass story on why you are leaving. Cause when you come back after talking all that shit you are the one who has to put up with all the shit talking. Just keep your mouth shut and let your builds do the talking.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well loader is taking for ever like always but heres a taste of what i been teaching myself.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 10:13 PM~14765398
> *Thats why I told you just don't say shit, with a long ass story on why you are leaving. Cause when you come back after talking all that shit you are the one who has to put up with all the shit talking. Just keep your mouth shut and let your builds do the talking.
> *


yup time 4 that to happen


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

You Left?? Didnt notice.. Well I guess welcome back.. LMAO.. Jk man.. looks like your getting alot more adventurous in your building..Looking good.. Keep the pics coming..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

'bout time you get out of hiding. you going to the pegasus meeting this weekend?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

same time? or has it changed?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Whats up bro, glad to c u bak on here. Meeting is still the same tyme, looks like u been busy homie wit them builds. All look sik


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bust out some of the rides your working on!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im uploading them now post in a bit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

if someone could get some detailed pics of the "old school" hydro setups and post them here or send them in a pm i would be greatful i want to git this bitch done soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good so far Kev!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DO YOU MEAN PESCO PUMPS?


















:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

AWSOME thank u sir


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

i remember this 57 saw it on mcm loooong time ago. Looks good bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Look's good Kev.... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys

well i was looking for the tanks for the pesco pumps but had no luck if someone here in cali can bring some of the ghostbusters ecto tank things with them to the route 66 show i would gladly hook you up in return.

as for the 64 pickup



























almost done :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:angry: damn server


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn server


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that truck is sick as hell, and the pumps under the bed like that is cool. never seen anything like that before.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HOW MANY TANKS DO YOU WANT FOR THE PESCO PUMPS?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 24 2009, 10:04 PM~14871199
> *HOW MANY TANKS DO YOU WANT FOR THE PESCO PUMPS?
> *


idk how many would simulate a good setup
im new to this kind of setup so i really dont know much about them bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

RENDEZVOUS
this is my build for route 66


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE START LIL' BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys hopefully this one will be simple i have crazy ideas so far but i want it to be simple like the purple 58 impala


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 28 2009, 12:56 AM~14905084
> *idk how many would simulate a good setup
> im new to this kind of setup so i really dont know much about them bro
> *


YOU CAN DO 1,2,3,OR 4. ITS JUST LIKE THE OTHER PUMPS SET UPS. ALOT OF PEOPLE DO 2 PUMPS. BUT YOU CAN MAKE THE TANK HOW EVER YOU WANT. ALL OF THE PUMPS CAN RUN OFF THE SAME TANK. KINDA LIKE AN AIRBAG SET UP. I HAVE SOME TANKS LIKE THE ONE IN MY PICTURE, BUT YOU CAN LOOK AROUND AND TRY YOUR OWN TANK IF YOU WANTED. :biggrin:



AND WHATS UP WITH THE FAMOUS CAR BUILD OFF????????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dang i'll wait till i get the tanks like the ones in your pics lol.
update time





































all i need to do is finish the interior and details and this one is done :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I MADE THOSE TANKS.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

may i ask how?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I LIKE THAT PAINT!! CORAL BLUE??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:54 PM~14931542
> *I LIKE THAT PAINT!! CORAL BLUE??
> *


Damn your good :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 31 2009, 12:52 AM~14931510
> *may i ask how?
> *



YOU MAY!!!







































OUT OF RESIN NOS TANKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn it why didnt i think of that LOL


well im waiting for goodies to finish up my truck and caddy so i pulled this out and got to work


















interior looked like it was hacked to bits by a 2yr old LOL so i cut it up and redid it





































this is my first resin any tips would be awsome


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

replaced the rear frame too much glue had to start new



























still has removal oils WOW


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

is that a OG AAM kit or one of the ebay repops?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15046593
> *is that  a  OG AAM  kit or one of the ebay repops?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 19 2009, 06:56 PM~15128938
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DONE




























































































UNTIL NEXT YEAR MY ROUTE 66 JUDGES :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15129021
> *
> *


OG


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look good bro!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice caddy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2009, 09:26 AM~15132348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK this gives me some ideas :0


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the more things change the more they stay the same i see :uh: i'll post some stuff up when i can i have been busy at school and havent had the time so thats why i havent been on here lately i have some sick ass plans in mind for some future builds so be on the look out for them to arrive :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait now get to buildin lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

id love to see that limo replicated! that would be insane! :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well the limo is in the waiting pile

as for my new builds i have to replicate to the exact detail a 2004 GTO that is turboed pushing out 450hp at the wheels not once but twice i will have pics of the real deal tomorrow and as soon as i get the kits needed i will start posting the build ups here.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

My 58 impala is on the build list again



















rommel's rod that is also in mademan and my build off



















i'll update tomorrow after i get some time outside in the paint booth


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok heres what i did today

the replacement build for mademan and my buildoff














































my 50/50 58 impala cleared and toutched up



















the new REDRUM 61 impala


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

70 GTO judge


















(one bottle only pictured below will have 2 when done)



























and the return of the 53 bel-air


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn man. How many projects you got goin??
They all look good bro!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 07:03 PM~16051606
> *Damn man. How many projects you got goin??
> They all look good bro!!
> *


enough lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

less talkin more buildin kevin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 21 2009, 07:19 PM~16051747
> *less talkin more buildin kevin
> *


well i have to let the clear dry lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that gto motor could easily put out 750-800hp!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 09:58 PM~16074068
> *that gto motor could easily put out 750-800hp!
> *


uh huh i see that your gonna start shit here. damn this is why i actually left lil and mcm.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Kev, come one bro, just bustin your balls... your shits lookin realy good, and i love the color on the ace.what is it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 10:05 PM~16074145
> *Kev, come one bro, just bustin your balls... your shits lookin realy good, and i love the color on the ace.what is it?
> *


ACE?


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

come on kevin its the hoilday have a good sense of humor :wave: :wave: :wave: :tongue: :tongue: :h5:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

true

but seriously wtf is a ACE?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MERRY FUCKIN CHRISTMAS KEVIN!!!

I hope you have a good one bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 23 2009, 10:39 PM~16074485
> *MERRY FUCKIN CHRISTMAS KEVIN!!!
> 
> I hope you have a good one bro!
> *



you to bro


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 23 2009, 10:38 PM~16074477
> *true
> 
> but seriously wtf is a ACE?
> *


a ACE is a 61 chevy undead


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 23 2009, 11:21 PM~16074862
> *a ACE is a 61 chevy undead
> *



thanks bro


yo cndy
the color is HOK rasberry pearl


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice. what clear?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 08:41 AM~16076722
> *nice. what clear?
> *


folk art high gloss


I got sometime in the paint booth today and finally fucked aroung with some candy paints pics will be up as soon as they load


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVE THE COLOR ON THE 58. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 24 2009, 06:22 PM~16082040
> *LOVE THE COLOR ON THE 58. :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro


heres the car that i sprayed my first candy paint job on
it started with a gold and silver base then was covered in candy red with a tiny amount of flake mixed in.













































not bad for my first time using this type of paint.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

suspension is done on the 58 impala


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

New update pics :biggrin: and a new project :0 as soon as they load up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good.... but one thing both you and cndyblu66ss need to work on is cleaning the body before paint.... always get rubbish in the paint.... keep up the progress tho.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

RO: the airbrush was dirty and shot out bits of dried up paint hopefully i can wetsand em out.

Mademan's and my buildoff caddy























































The new build
Can you guess what it is?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEYYYYYY IS THAT WHERE MY FRAME WENT FOR MY 29??????


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2010, 05:47 PM~16163809
> *HEYYYYYY IS THAT WHERE MY FRAME WENT FOR MY 29??????
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
its the 2 barris ice cream trucks i had


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 04:50 PM~16163826
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> its the 2 barris ice cream trucks i had
> *


OK YOU FIND MY 29 FRAME?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16163750
> *RO: the airbrush was dirty and shot out bits of dried up paint hopefully i can wetsand em out.
> 
> Mademan's and my buildoff caddy
> ...


I like. I'm going to have to pick up one of those. Don't take my advise the wrong way.... Try sanding down the areas where the front and back peices to the seats come together after you glue. it'll smooth them out and get rid of that line.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2010, 05:51 PM~16163838
> *OK YOU FIND MY 29 FRAME?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: as i said in the text


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2010, 05:52 PM~16163848
> *I like. I'm going to have to pick up one of those.  Don't take my advise the wrong way.... Try sanding down the areas where the front and back peices to the seats come together after you glue. it'll smooth them out and get rid of that line.
> *


um which build are you talking about and what lines are you talking about bro?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The cts. The front seats where the front and back of the seat come together.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 2 2010, 05:59 PM~16163912
> *The cts. The front seats where the front and back of the seat come together.
> *


oh ok thanks bro i'll have to look into that


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 24 2009, 08:44 PM~16082191
> *thanks bro
> heres the car that i sprayed my first candy paint job on
> it started with a gold and silver base then was covered in candy red with a tiny amount of flake mixed in.
> ...


Nice but I think D's paint is better well most of the times.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 2 2010, 06:19 PM~16164060
> *Nice but I think D's paint is better well most of the times.
> *


Whats next?
you start talking shit 
then i start talking shit 
then you call me out and i kick your ass all over this great online forum?
:0 :0 :0 :0 
heres a better idea GTFO of my topic numbnut :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 03:26 PM~16164108
> *Whats next?
> you start talking shit
> then i start talking shit
> ...


take it easy lil homie..... u started the shit in his buildoff


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2010, 06:27 PM~16164119
> *take it easy lil homie..... u started the shit in his buildoff
> *


all i said is im ruiting forcndyblu thats it this cock munching *** whore got all pissy and got his panties in a bunch NONE OF WHICH IS MY FAULT.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 03:32 PM~16164162
> *all i said is im ruiting forcndyblu thats it this cock munching *** whore got all pissy and got his panties in a bunch NONE OF WHICH IS MY FAULT.
> *


keep this kind of shit out of your posts if u want any kind of respect


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is this what pissed you off???


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Nov 27 2009, 10:00 PM~15802978
> *gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


Maybe this? :dunno: This guy sounds like a country singer... Yo undead, you got some cool builds man! I like that turquoise chevy truck you did! You might stop postin', but I know you'll never stop buildin'...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump pics to follow


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

First up
The camaro from jesse james is a dead man just started








1969 Dodge charger inspired by one in car craft magazine








1995 chevy impala SS

















1994 chevy caprice fire chief car


















More to come


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice builds man. ill be keepin my eye out on that jesse james camaro. hope that video i posted in off topic could be some help to ya


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16320052
> *nice builds man. ill be keepin my eye out on that jesse james camaro. hope that video i posted in off topic could be some help to ya
> *


it did bro i have it uploading on my ps3 so i can freeze frame it on parts i need to build Thanks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2010, 06:43 PM~16319996
> *First up
> The camaro from jesse james is a dead man just started
> 
> ...


DAMN WHITEBOY U BEEN BUSY BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

59 CADILLAC hearse

















still need to black wash the grills


















Progress on the STS-V
rehinged the doors








added the down stream heated O2 sensor wires what you can't see is the braded flex lines attached to the brake calibers.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

builds are lookin good! you been busy as hell!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2010, 08:03 PM~16320219
> *builds are lookin good! you been busy as hell!!
> *


yes i have been i never stop thinking of ideas therefore never stop building right now i have like 15 projects on the table anywhere from bairly started (1.5% complete) to almost done (99.9% complete) thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2010, 05:03 PM~16320219
> *builds are lookin good! you been busy as hell!!
> *


x-2 keep it up....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice! Charger's lookin' good!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Updates on this









Black washed the grill








Wetsanded and recleared









still trying to figure out how to scratch build some dumps after that the interior will be done


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work on th hearse bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 23 2010, 07:10 PM~16388749
> *Nice work on th hearse bro
> *


thanks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hearse is lookin good Kevin.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Like'n that hearse brotha'...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the good feed back guys


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that AMBULANCE is looking damn good!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 23 2010, 10:22 PM~16389936
> *that AMBULANCE is looking damn good!    :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

pics as soon as they load


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

53 bel air




































Radiation poisoning (69 GTO)




































GOLD DIGGER (94 impala)


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

nice work homie :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

55 chevy prostreet




































59 cadillac hearse


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2010, 11:12 PM~16949906
> *nice work homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Madman and my buildoff caddy













































Future builds

F40









Jag









both side to side









major props to marky mark for the hook up on the jag and F40  
hopefully i'll see some of you guys at the san diego show


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 7 2010, 11:02 PM~16220405
> *I finally had enough of the bullshit that i get when i post my builds, finished kits, or comment to others topics.It seems that everyone thinks im full of myself and am a pompus ass even when i comeback and try to keep out of the bullshit that goes on here.I post up threads on here and on MCM and have assholes like JRcash and others talk crap and basically gets me thinking why bother with posting.So enough of the reasons and bullshit i am now announcing that after mademan's and my buildoff i am perminantly leaving lil and mcm.There is no use of putting up with people that live in the past and assholes that whore up topics.This is a hobby people make small amounts of cash off it but not enough to be classified a lively hood.It is pethetic that people think of this hobby as more then what it is.
> *


thought you were leavin and never comin back ???? :dunno: :dunno:

the builds look real good though. I like the caprice.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 21 2010, 02:37 AM~16950659
> *thought you were leavin and never comin back ????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> the builds look real good though. I like the caprice.
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are lookin really good Kev!! Glad to see youre back again homie.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

DAM KEV, the Caddy came out DOPE... :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice lookin builds...where did the skulls and decals come from on the 57?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 07:32 PM~16164162
> *all i said is im ruiting forcndyblu thats it this cock munching *** whore got all pissy and got his panties in a bunch NONE OF WHICH IS MY FAULT.
> *


Whats going on?i hope all this drama has been resolved?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2009, 08:21 AM~14034998
> *Kevin, you crack me up.  Your like a moody woman.....You get all hyped up on what you think you can do, you talk a bunch of $hit about it, then you don't back it up and come in and blame it on school or the economy or something else.
> 
> Man, just build and have fun.  Gees, it's always so competitive for you.  You try to compete with people that have been building longer than you've been alive.
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 2 2010, 07:26 PM~16164108
> *Whats next?
> you start talking shit
> then i start talking shit
> ...


Call me Kevin.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

That lighting looks interesting on the buildoff Caddy. Going back into that htread to check out the in prog shots


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Mar 21 2010, 09:51 AM~16952105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got time to paint the F-50 and a new project today i will post them as soon as they load


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 06:55 PM~16955472
> *Call me Kevin.
> *



:twak: :nono: :no: none of this in down 2 scale homie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The F-50



























colors are chevy victory red by duplicolor, flat black by duplicolor, and cleared with folk art high gloss clear.
Plans are a west coast customs style build with aftermarket rims and maybe some speaker boxes

Black Death (57 chevy prostreet)




































Plans are to detail this build as much as possible while keeping it clean


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lookin good Kevin. You're doin some nice work brother!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16957353
> *Lookin good Kevin. You're doin some nice work brother!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Mar 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16957313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey kevin that f-50 is lookn good bro i like the idea u have for it   and that 57 pro street is gonna look sick bro im keep my eye on that one for sure bro :biggrin: :wow: keep up the great werk homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The jags paint job



























colors are hok oriental blue over pavo purple with ultra fine silver flake 
i need help finding some directions for this kit as well as the name of the actual car any help would be apreciated


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 27 2010, 04:00 PM~17018629
> *The jags paint job
> 
> 
> ...



sup kevin - thats done with airbrush, rite?


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice color bro, the name of the car is the XJ220


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2010, 05:08 PM~17018674
> *sup kevin - thats done with airbrush, rite?
> *


yes sir its all airbrush


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 27 2010, 05:11 PM~17018688
> *Nice color bro, the name of the car is the XJ220
> *


thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Kevin! Taking advantage of the nice weather by painting is always kool.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

updates in a few mins


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the rims for the F-50 painted


















got the rims for the XJ220 painted


















And my newest project FALLIN ANGEL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro.
Damn, you got new projects everytime I check your thread out.
You may have me beat as far as builds in progress. lol.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good....but I still don't understand why you guys paint the car before the jambs are in....Look at a real car, the jambs are part of the outside body and are painted....

Keep the builds coming...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update pics and a new project :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Fallin Angel
got some rims for it





























Three letters name my new build
C.O.E


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: STEPPING UP YOUR GAME!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work Kevv!!!    C.O.E.?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 4 2010, 02:19 AM~17090499
> *:biggrin:  STEPPING UP YOUR GAME!
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 3 2010, 08:17 PM~17088741
> *Fallin Angel
> got some rims for it
> 
> ...


lookn good kev  i gotta see how that mustang turns out :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good Kev. Good luck on that COE


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn you got some sick builds going on in here Undead. Keep up the hood work, homie.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 3 2010, 09:17 PM~17088741
> *Fallin Angel
> got some rims for it
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 3 2010, 10:17 PM~17088741
> *Fallin Angel
> got some rims for it
> 
> ...


call me bro.you coming to the meeting?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that coe looks good sofar i always liked em and wanted to build one


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 4 2010, 08:09 AM~17091376
> *Nice work Kevv!!!      C.O.E.?
> *


thanks 
C.O.E: cab over engin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words guys sorry no updates today i have been busy with school but hopefully i'll have something done this weekend


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

see you at the meeting


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I got something started again so that brings the # of projects to around 15 LOL but this one has a story about how it came up.

Every third friday i take a few builds and whips to my school to show what my hobby is. So far it has been fun for the classes i show them to and i have even had offers given to buy my builds (though i have not sold any builds yet). A few buddys i kick it with during lunch and break gave me a challenge. The challenge is build a lowrider out of something no one would expect to be a lowrider. So i showed them my mustang and they went home and looked it up. The next day they told me that was already done and to try again. So today i went home and tore into my garage stash and found some interesting ideas. After looking them up i found only one would work. Heres what i found and its being named WILD CHILD





































Yes that is a 1977 JEEP CJ-7 on pegasus 1109's LOL it will have the works pumps batteries sound system this should be how do i say unique LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Definately unique bro :cheesy:, nice though


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I remember years, and I mean years ago seeing a few Jeeps juiced on daytons. Looks sick homie!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 16 2010, 10:24 PM~17217461
> *I got something started again so that brings the # of projects to around 15 LOL but this one has a story about how it came up.
> 
> Every third friday i take a few builds and whips to my school to show what my hobby is. So far it has been fun for the classes i show them to and i have even had offers given to buy my builds (though i have not sold any builds yet). A few buddys i kick it with during lunch and break gave me a challenge. The challenge is build a lowrider out of something no one would expect to be a lowrider. So i showed them my mustang and they went home and looked it up. The next day they told me that was already done and to try again. So today i went home and tore into my garage stash and found some interesting ideas. After looking them up i found only one would work. Heres what i found and its being named WILD CHILD
> ...


im digging this ride.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Definitely unique Kevv, it's gonna be sick bro!   What if you chromed the entire roll cage? :wow: That would be FLOSSY!!! :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 17 2010, 07:15 AM~17220100
> *Definitely unique Kevv, it's gonna be sick bro!     What if you chromed the entire roll cage? :wow: That would be FLOSSY!!! :wow:
> *



:yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 17 2010, 08:15 AM~17220100
> *Definitely unique Kevv, it's gonna be sick bro!     What if you chromed the entire roll cage? :wow: That would be FLOSSY!!! :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

jeep looks cool deff diff


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 16 2010, 11:24 PM~17217461
> * WILD CHILD
> 
> 
> ...



Sick !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words
i have a update on the COE as soon as they load


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got the roll back started and chose the rims for it 
i will be sending the frame to frame dragger soon so it'll be able to lay frame and hold a special V-8 :0 also i'll need to find some rubber band tire tos fit on the rims and maybe i'll add some spikes for the lugnut covers


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kevin, that COE looks sweet. Damn, you opened the doors too?!?!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats gonna b cool when its done bro, let me kno when your ready wit the frame


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 18 2010, 05:53 PM~17229762
> *Got the roll back started and chose the rims for it
> i will be sending the frame to frame dragger soon so it'll be able to lay frame and hold a special V-8  :0 also i'll need to find some rubber band tire tos fit on the rims and maybe i'll add some spikes for the lugnut covers
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice wheels.... 

they used to do up the suzuki samurai, geo trackers and jeeps like that back in the day.... rollin spokes on some low-pro BFGs with pumps and chromed out shit.....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I got a 53 on the bench too Kevv. I like the colors on yours!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that jeep is off the hook!!! love it! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the good words guys

i have a new project pics of the build will be up soon but i'll leave you guys with a teaser of the murals that will be on it



















Hey framedragger your nightmare has arrived :wow: LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 24 2010, 07:51 PM~17291376
> *thanks for the good words guys
> 
> i have a new project pics of the build will be up soon but i'll leave you guys with a teaser of the murals that will be on it
> ...


LOL wat nightmare :0, i aint scared :biggrin:, Cant wait to c this


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2010, 11:10 PM~16949898
> *53 bel air
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very sweet car.. Hey Undead, did you ever finish the 58?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17301606
> *This is a very sweet car.. Hey Undead, did you ever finish the 58?
> *


thanks bro the impala has hit a stail mate im trying to design my trunk setup and i have hit designers block


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

on other note i have just hit a new thing in my model building goals

i have now went into resin building with one of my favorite style of cars

I give you second chance




























its a 1959 cadillac high top ambulance made by jimmy flintstone i have had this for about three years and waited till i figured out i had enough skills to work on this beauty it has no pin holes or warpage so i guess i got lucky


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

FUCKIN' BADDASS KEVV!!! :cheesy: THATS OPENED UP!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17353675
> *on other note i have just hit a new thing in my model building goals
> 
> i have now went into resin building with one of my favorite style of cars
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks bro you have a PM


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Gotcha...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Nice work Kevin. Will be watching to see how you do these new wips.


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 04:27 PM~17353675
> *on other note i have just hit a new thing in my model building goals
> 
> i have now went into resin building with one of my favorite style of cars
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caddy is gonna be sick... Hey whats up with that COE??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17362396
> *That Caddy is gonna be sick... Hey whats up with that COE??
> *


im trying to figure out the hood and to tell you the truth bro im on a cadillac building kick right now lol i found some old builds that were put on the back burner and now im going to finish them and yes all of them are cadillacs lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the ambulance's interior (mock ups)


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17431386
> *im trying to figure out the hood and to tell you the truth bro im on a cadillac building kick right now lol i found some old builds that were put on the back burner and now im going to finish them and yes all of them are cadillacs lol
> *




:wow: :wow: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :h5: 





Ambulance interior is lookin' good too Kevv!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2010, 08:39 PM~17431478
> *the ambulance's interior (mock ups)
> 
> 
> ...


int is lookn good good kev  i like it :cheesy: keep up the good werk homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i have a rebuild that im doing post up pics as soon as they load


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Before shots with some work done to the body



























i cut the trunk open









new paint
new build




































i got something different planned for this build


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn undead the glass house looking good you know what thats crazy because i was getting ready to hinge my trunk to my!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Well is time to bring this secret wepon out.
And no it won't be a le cab :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 17 2010, 11:50 PM~17523578
> *Well is time to bring this secret wepon out.
> And no it won't be a le cab  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Something a bit different 
A new spin to LowRods



















OH YHA DOUBLE BLOWERS :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2010, 10:19 PM~17574576
> *Something a bit different
> A new spin to LowRods
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ummmmm. U wanna take that engine out n put it in a jet? Nice color though


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam Kevv that Lacc looks CRAZY!!! :wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17576345
> *Dam Kevv that Lacc looks CRAZY!!! :wow:  :0
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ahh the bomb factory is open and ready for buisness.

Time for some good humor


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 08:48 PM~17901626
> *Ahh the bomb factory is open and ready for buisness.
> 
> Time for some good humor
> ...


let me dig mine out. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 07:48 PM~17901626
> *Ahh the bomb factory is open and ready for buisness.
> 
> Time for some good humor
> ...



Thats looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 08:35 PM~17902179
> *let me dig mine out. :biggrin:
> *


then get it lol i wanna see it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 10:12 PM~17902649
> *then get it lol i wanna see it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

didnt kno that was yours kev. Looks good so far bro, different


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 10:12 PM~17902649
> *then get it lol i wanna see it
> *


im going to have to redo it after it fell out of my hands about 7 yrs ago.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jun 27 2010, 09:30 PM~17902811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it'll take you 7 years to redo it J/K LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 10:38 PM~17902925
> *thanks bro
> and it'll take you 7 years to redo it J/K LOL
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :rimshot:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin sweet Kev....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the ferrari is finished


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

that F50 is pretty cool


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

The Rari looks DOPE Kevv!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

nice bro, came out clean


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Uh oh undead has a frankenstein project :0 :0 
64 caddy window hearse


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice but what did u do with the rest of the hearse kit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 18 2010, 05:14 PM~18076710
> *nice but what did u do with the rest of the hearse kit
> *


i might make a 66 coupe de ville out of it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to the beginnings of UNDEAD CUSTOMS


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

good work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 10:18 PM~18189999
> *good work
> *


X2!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice start on the shop and that hearse


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys

Spent most of the day today watching all the rambo movies as well as other war movies but i got some work done on the boss's cadillac. Pics as soon as they load


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

here u go kev , this is the way i bought it never touch this thing had it for like six years  :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Dam rambo, lets see some pics. :twak: lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yaya the search topic mode is a god send lol
pics coming up soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

porche lowrider


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

59 impala hearse


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

war hero































































red barron


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn son you been busy..nice on all of em.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

racing gangsta




































sr71


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 04:29 PM~19598488
> *damn son you been busy..nice on all of em.
> *


thanks bro


on a side note im gonna have updates on the ones being worked on soon so hopefully this topic dont fall back to like page 30 again lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 09:48 PM~17901626
> *Ahh the bomb factory is open and ready for buisness.
> 
> Time for some good humor
> ...


this is cool what ever happend to it??


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 05:10 PM~19598793
> *this is cool what ever happend to it??
> *


well aparrently im not allowed to cut up kits now so its been boxed up


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2011, 07:14 PM~19598816
> *well aparrently im not allowed to cut up kits now so its been boxed up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: get this cheech an chong ride out an finish the thing..i think its sweet.. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 05:18 PM~19598857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: get this cheech an chong ride out an finish the thing..i think its sweet.. :thumbsup:
> *


actually i need to hunt it down i put it away somewhere but idk where exactly lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

k the ice cream truck is back
its gonna be famine in the four horses of the apocalypse build line up im doing

heres the kit that i'll be using for all four builds









heres where shes been left at


















this should get interesting :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok so lastnight i got about a hour to relax and work on famine. i got the hood lines shaved plus started correcting the lines on the new hood openings (before they were wavy now they are close to straight)


















still trying to figure out how to make ice cream look like its rotting. Any ideas?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Puddles :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:57 PM~19616815
> *Puddles :dunno:
> *


they were bubbles but i went back and popped and filled them idk why there are outlines still they are sanded even and are finished.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2011, 01:55 AM~19616790
> *ok so lastnight i got about a hour to relax and work on famine. i got the hood lines shaved plus started correcting the lines on the new hood openings (before they were wavy now they are close to straight)
> 
> 
> ...


Puddles. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck Kev, you been busy bro... Nice builds bro.... You always impress me with your ideas and you do some clean lowriders bro.... you stepped your game up alot and your attitude did a complete 180...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 11:02 PM~19616856
> *Puddles. :biggrin:
> *


oh lol i thought you were talking about the hood lines. hmm that may work i was thinking of doing some nasty ass colors like puke green or something and have rats in it :barf: :barf:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 17 2011, 02:06 AM~19616910
> *oh lol i thought you were talking about the hood lines. hmm that may work i was thinking of doing some nasty ass colors like puke green or something and have rats in it :barf:  :barf:
> *


That could work.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:02 PM~19616862
> *Fuck Kev, you been busy bro... Nice builds bro.... You always impress me with your ideas and you do some clean lowriders bro.... you stepped your game up alot and your attitude did a complete 180...
> *


thanks bro im trying to get rid of my past look here so hopefully i can be cool with everyone.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

hey kev nice work man. Loving the ice cream truck. Now to get it to look like its rotting here are some ideas


Grind the inside of the lower fenders from behind to get the plastic paper thin. Then take you hobby knife and poke some holes in it unevenly. This will give it the rust look. Then to give it a real rust look try hitting up micheals and get the sophisticated finishes rust solution. You will need the iron base and the rust topcoat. It runs about 20 bucks for both bottles.. First base coat your car in the color you want. Then from there shake up the rust iron base and bursh it onto the rust area(if you want surface rust in places skim it over with brush). Wait till its dry and brush on the rusting solution. The key is the more you ad the more rusty it gets. Try it i think you will like it. LEt me know if you want to see what it looks like i got 3 cars that ive done with it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 PM~19616989
> *hey kev nice work man. Loving the ice cream truck. Now to get it to look like its rotting here are some ideas
> Grind the inside of the lower fenders from behind to get the plastic paper thin. Then take you hobby knife and poke some holes in it unevenly. This will give it the rust look. Then to give it a real rust look try hitting up micheals and get the sophisticated finishes rust solution. You will need the iron base and the rust topcoat. It runs about 20 bucks for both bottles.. First base coat your car in the color you want. Then from there shake up the rust iron base and bursh it onto the rust area(if you want surface rust in places skim it over with brush). Wait till its dry and brush on the rusting solution. The key is the more you ad the more rusty it gets. Try it i think you will like it. LEt me know if you want to see what it looks like i got 3 cars that ive done with it.
> *


hmm nice i may do that too.
yeah if you can post the pics here if yha want bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 17 2011, 02:16 AM~19616989
> *hey kev nice work man. Loving the ice cream truck. Now to get it to look like its rotting here are some ideas
> Grind the inside of the lower fenders from behind to get the plastic paper thin. Then take you hobby knife and poke some holes in it unevenly. This will give it the rust look. Then to give it a real rust look try hitting up micheals and get the sophisticated finishes rust solution. You will need the iron base and the rust topcoat. It runs about 20 bucks for both bottles.. First base coat your car in the color you want. Then from there shake up the rust iron base and bursh it onto the rust area(if you want surface rust in places skim it over with brush). Wait till its dry and brush on the rusting solution. The key is the more you ad the more rusty it gets. Try it i think you will like it. LEt me know if you want to see what it looks like i got 3 cars that ive done with it.
> *


GREAT tip. I needed ideas like that for my 57.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And all this time i been using acrylics for rust buckets.... 
I will check into that stuff as well Florian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright kevin here are some examples.

25 t bucket, flat black base with the rust base skimmed over and then coated mulitple times



















34 ford truck. Primer base. Whole car was coated with the iron base then coated numerous times with the rust solution




























Lastly my other rst bucket. Semi gloss base skimmed with the rust base and also coated with the solution


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn ok now i gotta get it. they come in spray cans or brush on?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

still trying to figure out how to make ice cream look like its rotting. Any ideas?

i used a dremel tool to make this look rotted out... i did ti from the inside an as soon as it looked like it was about to burn thru i moved to another spot lil hole big holes pin holes what ever..


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 16 2011, 11:27 PM~19617121
> *damn ok now i gotta get it. they come in spray cans or brush on?
> *



they are all brush on bro. When you get both solutions get 2 black foam brushes. 1 for the iron base solution and one for the rust solutions. Pretty much the iron base has real iron in it so you dont want to mix them or your brush will start rustin too. :biggrin: Shake the iron base real well cause the iron flakes gotta get mixed up. pour it into a small jar. Take the foam brush and dip it in. Then skim it across the car(if you want more rust in one area apply it heavier). Then let it dry. To get different shades of rust you can either apply the rust solution while the iron base is still slightly wet but dry to touch this will give you a lighter shade of rust(light brown). IF you want a darker rust apply after 24 hours. IF you start right away and just add the solution every 1 hour it shoul dbe fine(thats what i did on most of these cars lol). Try it. IF you got any questions about it feel free to hit me up.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm nice thanks guys


but how do i make the ice cream (the cold stuff you eat) look like its old and nasty. its a cold frozen milk based food so how would i make it nasty?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 16 2011, 11:42 PM~19617226
> *hmm nice thanks guys
> but how do i make the ice cream (the cold stuff you eat) look like its old and nasty. its a cold frozen milk based food so how would i make it nasty?
> *



hmm alright thats a bit out of my reach. The only thing i know is that when you let milk sit somehwere for a loong time it tends to turn a nasty ass hairy green so i guess if you take a cotton ball pluck a bit of the cotton off and attach it to your ice cream bar or ice cream holders and paint it green it will look like mold. PRobbly yhe best i can do on that subject :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 16 2011, 11:46 PM~19617253
> *hmm alright thats a bit out of my reach. The only thing i know is that when you let milk sit somehwere for a loong time it tends to turn a nasty ass hairy green so i guess if you take a cotton ball pluck a bit of the cotton off and attach it to your ice cream bar or ice cream holders and paint it green it will look like mold. PRobbly yhe best i can do on that subject :biggrin:
> *


hmm might try it


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

hey go for it try it out on some scrap peice of plastic and report back on the results. 


Gotta give ya props on the 360% improvement in your attitude :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 16 2011, 11:53 PM~19617305
> *hey go for it try it out on some scrap peice of plastic and report back on the results.
> Gotta give ya props on the 360% improvement in your attitude :thumbsup:
> *


k i will and thanks

but theres one horse build that im scared shitless to do. its not the mods or anything its the touchy religious connection it has.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 02:36 AM~19617183
> *still trying to figure out how to make ice cream look like its rotting. Any ideas?
> 
> i used a dremel tool to make this look rotted out... i did ti from the inside an as soon as it looked like it was about to burn thru i moved to another spot lil hole big holes pin holes what ever..
> ...


That's the EXACT look I'm goin for on my 57.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got the box started on famine



























planning the plexy hood


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2011, 12:38 AM~19645359
> *Got the box started on famine
> 
> 
> ...


cool i see you found it!! do it up.. :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 19 2011, 10:42 PM~19645416
> *cool i see you found it!! do it up.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 you know it :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good sofar...put some square or rectagle tubes on the corners for strength


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that Ice Cream truck is gonna be cool as shit!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got a new pass time build going.
had to take up time to allow the paint tos strip off the impala hearse and allow some breather room on my famine build.

So i decided to start building the bismarck








two colors down four more to go :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

update on the porsche 








































































just gotta plumb it and wire the cylinders


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice job homie!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 4 2011, 11:09 PM~19792703
> *nice job homie!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

BLOOD HUNGER


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2011, 12:53 AM~19792594
> *update on the porsche
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet!! :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 4 2011, 11:54 PM~19792951
> *thats sweet!! :0
> *


thanks bro  it was a bitch to get back in the mood to finish it though lol


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:51 PM~19792936
> *BLOOD HUNGER
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color. :thumbsup:

What flake did you use for the roof?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2011, 12:53 AM~19792594
> *update on the porsche
> 
> 
> ...


1 word for this...UNIQUE! :biggrin: looks great bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

updates
Racing gangsta




































old school gangsta




































blood hunger


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Great work homie. great paint jobs on all of em. that $ looks really cool on there.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 15 2011, 12:49 PM~19876164
> *Great work homie.  great paint jobs on all of em.  that $ looks really cool on there.
> *


thanks bro and thanks again for the prints they really make the interiors look good.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the story: 
Back in WW2 field commander rommel tried to assassinate hitler. But his plans fell and rather then being tried and later killer by hitler he decided to take his own life. As a result he went to hell and had to face the devil's rath for attempting to kill his minion and for taking his own life. The devil sentenced rommel andhis favorite driver (the one who help rommel try to kill hitler) to a eternity of soul collecting. The devil brough rommel's staff car down to hell and retro fitted it to be unstoppable. Now everytime theres a war in a desert and there is death rommel will burst out of the sand to collect them and take them to the afterlife. There has been recent sightings of the damned rommel in iraq and afganistan. Soldiers that seen the field commander say that after the fire fight ends theres a odd silence. Then you hear a faint engine rumbeling and out of the sand the front of a WW2 type staff car bursts out. You hear the engine screaming and the demonic laughter of rommel himself. No matter how many times you shoot at the vehicle nor the caliper of rounds you use the vehicle wont stop. One tank gunner told me that they show the cannon of the A1 abrams tank right ath the radiator and as the smoke cleared the vehicle was still coming after them.

Heres the build:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

cool. I've seen the kit, but had no idea what the hell it was all about.. thinking who the f** wants to build a Hitler-mobile. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 15 2011, 01:08 PM~19876274
> *cool.  I've seen the kit, but had no idea what the hell it was all about.. thinking who the f** wants to build a Hitler-mobile.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sir its rommel not hitler. rommel was one of the worlds finest military tactision. dont let one man cloud the WW2 german military. There military was one of the best ever but they fought for the wrong man.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 12:53 PM~19876193
> *the story:
> Back in WW2 field commander rommel tried to assassinate hitler. But his plans fell and rather then being tried and later killer by hitler he decided to take his own life. As a result he went to hell and had to face the devil's rath for attempting to kill his minion and for taking his own life. The devil sentenced rommel andhis favorite driver (the one who help rommel try to kill hitler) to a eternity of soul collecting. The devil brough rommel's staff car down to hell and retro fitted it to be unstoppable. Now everytime theres a war in a desert and there is death rommel will burst out of the sand to collect them and take them to the afterlife. There has been recent sightings of the damned rommel in iraq and afganistan. Soldiers that seen the field commander say that after the fire fight ends theres a odd silence. Then you hear a faint engine rumbeling and out of the sand the front of a WW2 type staff car bursts out. You hear the engine screaming and the demonic laughter of rommel himself. No matter how many times you shoot at the vehicle nor the caliper of rounds you use the vehicle wont stop. One tank gunner told me that they show the cannon of the A1 abrams tank right ath the radiator and as the smoke cleared the vehicle was still coming after them.
> 
> ...


Zombie, your story of the Field Marshall, and his recent sightings is disturbingly 
entertaining... I pride myself as being an avid Nazi hater. But I really take my hat off to you homie.. Any historian will tell you that Romell was no joke.. and his knowledge of dessert warfare, Blitzkrieg and panzer ingenuity? is unsurpassed!
I say bravo.. that took imagination.. keep going with your project.. 
I look foward to seeing the result of this twisted. but historical creativity...
thumbs up...! (you sick fu#k) PS the porche and the chevy look really good 
buy the way..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 02:29 PM~19876417
> *sir its rommel not hitler. rommel was one of the worlds finest military tactision. dont let one man cloud the WW2 german military. There military was one of the best ever but they fought for the wrong man.
> 
> 
> *


no I gotcha now buddy. those were just my thoughts after seeing the kit initially. Dope story though. cool stuff! can't wait to see how it'll come out.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 15 2011, 01:59 PM~19876626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all good bro its a common thought which to me is a shame. one man caused a full race of people to be frowned apon for many years to come. as for not being able to wait to see this one done your not the only one bro im impatiant myself on this one lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the story:
So a buddy of mine called up today to shoot the breeze with me and i decided to ask him about the damned rommel. He told me that he has infact seen him once when he was in iraq. He was ambushed in a motorcade in the middle of the desert. They fought off the enemies and suffered many injuries and death. He said there was a silence and a flock of birds flew away as fast as they could. he had a bad feeling there was something worse out there other then the alqueda. Out of no where rommel and his staff car shot out of the sand and started towards them. His leading officer told the troops to open fire. My buddy who was a scout sniper grabbed his rifle and started shooting the radiator. once that failed to stop the vehicle he decided to take out the drive. After five shots he ran out of ammo and grabbed the barret .50cal and procceded to shoot the driver in the head.after three shots to the head rommel's driver didn't flinch. Now rommel was within twenty feet so the troops used the .50cal machine guns and mini guns attached to their hummvees but to no avail. Rommel stopped his vehicle infront of the troops and got out. He walked up to the dead with a urn type jar and harvested their souls. He got back in his staff car and let out a demonic laugh as his vehicle dove back into the sand never to be seen that day again.

got some alone time with the dremel and the staff car giggity giggity lol
the damage from the tank round through the radiator









































added some rust cancer

































added the failed attempts to stop the driver and drilled out the occupants eyes for something special to come later


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 09:09 PM~19880319
> *the story:
> So a buddy of mine called up today to shoot the breeze with me and i decided to ask him about the damned rommel. He told me that he has infact seen him once when he was in iraq. He was ambushed in a motorcade in the middle of the desert. They fought off the enemies and suffered many injuries and death. He said there was a silence and a flock of birds flew away as fast as they could. he had a bad feeling there was something worse out there other then the alqueda. Out of no where rommel and his staff car shot out of the sand and started towards them. His leading officer told the troops to open fire. My buddy who was a scout sniper grabbed his rifle and started shooting the radiator. once that failed to stop the vehicle he decided to take out the drive. After five shots he ran out of ammo and grabbed the barret .50cal and procceded to shoot the driver in the head.after three shots to the head rommel's driver didn't flinch. Now rommel was within twenty feet so the troops used the .50cal machine guns and mini guns attached to their hummvees but to no avail. Rommel stopped his vehicle infront of the troops and got out. He walked up to the dead with a urn type jar and harvested their souls. He got back in his staff car and let out a demonic laugh as his vehicle dove back into the sand never to be seen that day again.
> 
> ...


 fantastic,, dude lets right a screen play.. you got the story already, just give me
piece of the pie.. I want to see the movie already.. :biggrin:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

That's cool and I like the story. It reminds me of some of the damaged tanks and stuff I saw in iraq.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 15 2011, 11:24 PM~19881122
> *fantastic,, dude lets right a screen play.. you got the story already, just give me
> piece of the pie.. I want to see the movie already.. :biggrin:
> *


that would make for a cool movie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the story: After talking to my buddy about his sighting of rommel i decided to do more research on the damned field commander. After about three hours of searching i found a viral video of a sighting of rommel. I clicked on the video and began watching it. In the video there was a group of iraqie soldiers with multiple diffeternt weapons engauging some raticals. The ratical all lost their lives as well as five of the iraqie soldiers. The soldiers started celebrating and one noticed that the wild life was running away from them but not attacking them. The camera guy followed a sidewinder and some scorpeans until there was a earthquake type rumble. he looked around and as the camera panned left a spout of sand bursted in the air. the soldiers quickly grabbed their weapons and aimed at the spout and waited. Then as the dust cleared they seen rommel's rod heading towards them with a unworldly amount of speed. They opened fire on him but he still was heading to their location. After about five seconds rommel was in their location and the vehicle took a sudden stop. rommel opened the door and stepped out. one of the soldiers had a WW2 flamethrower. he stepped foward and started using the flamethrower on rommel. Rommel walked towards him and laughed then hit the soldier so hard he flew into one of the vehicles the soldiers rode in. Rommel still on fire from the attack of the flamethrower walked around and collected the souls of the dead in his urn. Finally the soldier that attacked rommel with the flamethrower was all that was left. Near death and slowly bleeding internally he leaned towards the vehicle struggleing to breath. Rommel walked up to him and went down on one of his knees. He wispered something in german as he pulled out a different looking urn. He then plunged his han into the mans chest and ripped out his heart and placed it into the jar. After he put the jar away he went bach to collect the man's soul. After the collection was complete he got back into his staff car and looked at the rest of the soldiers. He yelled something to them in german laughed and sunk back into the sand. The soldiers who were panicing ran to their vehicles and drove away at a high rate of speed screaming. The front truck driver didnt pay attention to the road and slammed head first into a truck causing a pile up. the camera flew out the window and landed on the sand facing the accedent. it rolled for a few seconds then rommel walked infront of it and picked it up. he said something in german and started crushing it. The camera went black screen and the video ended. I must see him in person i will go to a war zone and watch for him.
the build:
got the engine started. i made the head damaged and made it look like the engine blew up.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

watching this thread lately. The ice cream truck, Bismarck, Rommel Rod and the story,...

good sht! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

you had me hooked at WW2 :wow: hno:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats cool i like the concept and nice work on the damage


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 09:09 PM~19880319
> *the story:
> So a buddy of mine called up today to shoot the breeze with me and i decided to ask him about the damned rommel. He told me that he has infact seen him once when he was in iraq. He was ambushed in a motorcade in the middle of the desert. They fought off the enemies and suffered many injuries and death. He said there was a silence and a flock of birds flew away as fast as they could. he had a bad feeling there was something worse out there other then the alqueda. Out of no where rommel and his staff car shot out of the sand and started towards them. His leading officer told the troops to open fire. My buddy who was a scout sniper grabbed his rifle and started shooting the radiator. once that failed to stop the vehicle he decided to take out the drive. After five shots he ran out of ammo and grabbed the barret .50cal and procceded to shoot the driver in the head.after three shots to the head rommel's driver didn't flinch. Now rommel was within twenty feet so the troops used the .50cal machine guns and mini guns attached to their hummvees but to no avail. Rommel stopped his vehicle infront of the troops and got out. He walked up to the dead with a urn type jar and harvested their souls. He got back in his staff car and let out a demonic laugh as his vehicle dove back into the sand never to be seen that day again.
> 
> ...


good story and nice work on this project homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys

updates 
first one for 2011
old school gangsta

























































got the rims for the 66 hearse








planning the rear interior


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

427 cobra custom


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2011, 05:49 PM~19911611
> *thanks guys
> 
> updates
> ...


 that is the shit.. i am diggin this to no end... really really Gangsta..


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 22 2011, 08:33 PM~19936339
> *427 cobra custom
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an 1/8 th scale? I've been looking for one. I won first place at an nnl for paint one year but have no idea what happend to the kit. I'd like to build it again.


----------



## WmMiloh (Jan 10, 2011)

.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2011, 06:49 PM~19911611
> *thanks guys
> 
> updates
> ...


now that's some gangsta shit! came out great. Love the paint. & man, I thought that decal would've been for the hood. I like the placement, but I should've made it smaller so it doesn't wrap around the top like that. If you want, let me know how tall that trunk is & I'll get you another. 

btw the interior junk looks awesome. good job on cutting that stuff out. I still haven't been able to cut out the radio remote right. one thing I've been doing is running a pen across the sides, so you don't have the white on the sides like esp on the stereos & stuff. don't use a sharpie though, that shit will bleed through into the image.

peace


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the story: So after arriving in iraq a few weeks ago i quickly learned what war looks like. Buildings being destroyed, people crying over the dead, inocent people dying everyday. It can simply be discribed as hell on earth. i started asking around to find out if rommel was spotted here. I went to a U.S. Army base and got permission to be in the radio operation's room to listen if there was a sighting of rommel and where the location was. A few months went by and just when i was feeling hopeless there was a disturbance. A marine unit was escorting a V.I.P. out of a hot zone when they were ambushed. The radio operator was calling for help and said they were pinned behind enemy lines with a unknown amount of bogies. The general was rushed into the room and told the drone operators to get some eyes in the sky A.S.A.P. after about 15 mins the UAV was over the fire fight. The convoy was ambushed in a werehouse area with the trucks in the front and back destroyed. Enemies were in every building surrounding them. tThe general ordered a evac and support from a apache. As the air support left all anyone could do is sit and watch. The general asked what they had to use. The radio operator replied A .50cal machinegun, mini gun, assult rifles, and a javalin. The general said to keep the V.I.P. safe at all costs. 20 mins went by and the air support arrived the apache leveled a few buildings and provided cover fire as the pavelow landed. The enemies who finally met some force retreated before they all died. The marines loaded the V.I.P. then went through looking for intel and servivors. After about a hour of looking they found a folder with pictures of the area. As a private lifted up the folder there was a loud groan followed by silence. We heard the commander say "take cover" Then on it's loop still the droan caught a huge burst of rubble from one of the destroyed buildings. We heard "open fire" as the dust cleared slowly we saw a outlining of a fast moving vehicle. the apache started firing the 30 cal but to no prevail. It then used heat seekers but nothing. The pavelow operator told the side door gunners to open fire. Now two mini guns, a .50cal machine gun, a .30cal cannon,and a various amounts of assult rifles all fired at this vehicle. I shouted thats him.......THATS ROMMEL. the general looked at me and ask "are you sure son?" . I replied "as sure as i am standing here sir". The general got on the radio and told everyone to get the hell out of there. All the marines started getting in the pavelow as the apache covered them. The pavelow lifted off as rommel stopped his vehicle. The apache still firing on him he looked up at the apache and raised his hand. Then he slammed it down on his dash and the apache lost all power to its engine and crash landed. The pavelow hauled ass out of the area as the general radioed the apache. The apache gunner told the general the pilot was K.I.A. After about a min or two of the general and the survivor going back and fouth about the situation the gunner started begging " no.......no......just let me go...........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" then there was a gargling sound followed by a demonic voice saying something in german. There was dead air from that point on. The general aske "just what the f... happend and what did that bastard say". The operator at the back of the room said "sir he said your next". No one knew what was to come soon.

The build
Got the weathering started on it finally lol


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

how is it that its all shot up....but the vert boot dont have one hole in it? looks good so far bro except that part,not knockin ya or talking shit just a question of curiosity!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok some updates
59 caddy vert (done)


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

shelby cobra (done)

































show updates


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

elvera's thunderbird

































dodge's ugly ass concept car

























82 vette lowrider


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds lookin' good Kevin.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

crazy details! cant wait to see the Rommel finished!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Kevin is getting down with all these builds!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

nice work homie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good in here i like that porsche


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

u been busy man! everything looks great. really diggin that caddy & vette. the ipod cable was a nice touch there.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 11 2011, 06:19 AM~20309344
> *nice work homie
> *


x2! :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kevin, that is some nice work bro! The Caddy came out clean as hell bro..


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

real nice builds!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20305922
> *crazy details! cant wait to see the Rommel finished!
> *


x2 yea zombie, I was just going to ask about your desert soul taker?
that A ticket taxi to hell! 
your cadi looks really fantastic bro.. i love the engine detail.. the spark plug wires 
alone are dead on..
you is a bad dude!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice stuff.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks fot the good words guys.
rommels revenge is kinda on the back burner. i ran outta supplies and currently trying to figure out how to make the vert top look all shot to shit lol
but im glad to announce that undead's hearse factory is a few hrs away from opening the gates to the undead world. i got a little something special for the grand opening too lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok its time


Undead white boy would like to introduce you all to the one stop hearse shop.










if you got a stiff to get rid of in style we got the hearses to carry em  

















































heres what our current line up is









































and if you got a cadaver to get rid of and want to look like a 50's badass heres just the hearse for you
























thats right a one of a kind 49 merc lead sled hearse. this get rid of your enemies and land you some pin ups in no time.



Dont be fooled by the knock offs that have to cut up a hearse to make another hearse. come to the hand built original hearse shop.

we even have financing for those who dont have pockets of cash laying around.

brought to you by undead white boy


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

A 49 merc as a hearse is an awesome idea! Good work! Looks like you like hearses as much as I do.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20314189
> *A 49 merc as a hearse is an awesome idea! Good work! Looks like you like hearses as much as I do.
> *



yes sir i love em


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

nice presentation.. 
the undead, undertaker...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice work on the builds Kevin. You have come a long way since your days of bickering with Mini. :biggrin: Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2011, 11:08 PM~20316812
> *Nice work on the builds Kevin. You have come a long way since your days of bickering with Mini.  :biggrin:  Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro
i grew up and payed more attention to what my fellow club members told me. i cant say much about him though lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 11 2011, 10:41 PM~20316597
> *nice presentation..
> the undead, undertaker...
> *


thanks boss when am i gonna see ur awesome skills put to a hearse bro?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

one of two 1959 chrysler imperial promo

how i got it

























body work done









mock-up









im going with a lead sled look satan black base/ candy red with flake top.
interior will have a little detail like zebra print inserts on the door panels and seats but will be mostly stock.


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

good stuff in here.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Apr 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20360957
> *good stuff in here.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good Undead


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 17 2011, 08:40 PM~20360805
> *one of two 1959 chrysler imperial promo
> 
> how i got it
> ...


HEY I LIKE THIS CAR.AINT SEEN THIS CAR IN FOREVER.ITS GONNA BE A LOOKER SIR.CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 17 2011, 08:40 PM~20360805
> *one of two 1959 chrysler imperial promo
> 
> how i got it
> ...


very cool


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

59 imperial got her sexy back after a trip to the booth today

























kinda undecided if i wanna keep it this way or add flames to the side though. Any ideas?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 06:33 PM~20392371
> *59 imperial got her sexy back after a trip to the booth today
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont do flames...red and white scallopes would look cool!?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 07:04 PM~20392586
> *if you dont do flames...red and white scallopes would look cool!?
> *


hmm nice idea bro


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

that looks good. One of a kind top with the addition you made to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

imperial

























































hotwheels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice projects.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

imperial update


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man kevin im digging that imperial. Nice job on the bumpers bro. Keep at it


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Apr 27 2011, 09:29 PM~20436402
> *man kevin im digging that imperial. Nice job on the bumpers bro. Keep at it
> *


thanks bro


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: lookin good kevin!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some new projects up and going now. These are a major test of nerves and one fuck up causes new painting of the whole item.

mini 57 chevy
































Now to scale it for you guys. These pics are next to a built 454 bigblock and its carb/scoop assembly

















Yes its a dicast as well as you can see the drilled out rivits at the front and rear of the body









So i mastered painting these tiny things with my airbrush after about 4 fuck ups. So i decided to step it up with a small diorama with working lights. I went and found my little collection of micro machines and picked out some trucks.
heres one of the trucks i picked.
scaled next to a hotwheel








scaled next to my 64 impala build up


























































the diorama base

















the reason for the diorama is to hide the lights, batteries, switch and circuit board for the bar light on top of the police truck. more to come soon


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah! that's dope. MICRO MACHINES


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

mini nightmare


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 6 2011, 06:20 PM~20499977
> *mini nightmare
> 
> 
> ...


 that dont look like fun.. good work though..


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 7 2011, 12:38 AM~20501845
> *that  dont look like fun.. good work though..
> *


in a wierd way i find it less stressful building this little of a scale rather then building a 1:24th lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Blood money









































got some plans for this one :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

testaLOssa


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Got the hood painted before it dropped in temp.
















needs to be wetsanded and cleared still though


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 07:20 PM~20509931
> *Got the hood painted before it dropped in temp.
> 
> 
> ...


looks BLOODY cool :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Blood money 

























































UNDEAD NIGHTMARE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That crew cab rig is gonna be sweet! And I like the Ferrari also...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 03:34 PM~20524183
> *That crew cab rig is gonna be sweet! And I like the Ferrari also...
> *


thanks bro the rig is just the beginning this build will be a long time build.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got the frame started








Z'ed the frame and flipped the front axle to get it low
















compaired to the mouse








The hoard is gathering in numbers better get ready this is gonna be a long fight


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn kev all them projects r looking badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the great work homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

after a break im back

59

























acr

















66

























82 vette

















2012 lonestar


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool builds ! Glad to see you back !


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

nice work, I really like the look of the roof on that cadillac


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

DAMN Kevin, where the hell you been????????


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the ambulance/hearse,top notch paint!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

looks good just needs some candy (?) what did you use to do that? thats not decals right?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I build hearses.....
I got some top secret builds....
I call out Mini, Biggs, and Mademan




Things that Kevin would say....


----------

